# Kontakt Updates (current version: 7.1.3)



## EvilDragon

*7.1.3 - 2022-12-12*
New filters, purge all instances, browser features, KSP commands, bug fixes.

KONTAKT ENGINE IMPROVEMENTS:

*ADDED* Purge all instances when Kontakt 7 is running as a plug-in
*ADDED* 6 pole state variable (SV) filters
*ADDED *Tone Machine and Time Machine 1 Smooth parameter modulation
*ADDED *Reveal sample location via Mapping Editor edit menu and Wave Editor command menu (cog)
*IMPROVED* Maximum number of host automation slots increased to 1024
*IMPROVED* Flex envelope slope can now be modulated for the first 8 segments, and includes Loop and Oneshot parameters
*IMPROVED* Online KSP documentation can be directly accessed through the help menu
*FIXED* Right click to open Quick-Load not working
*FIXED* DAW key commands intercepted by Kontakt when running as a plug-in
*FIXED* Notes would auto repeat when holding a key when using QWERTY as virtual keyboard
*FIXED* Temporarily black performance view when loading Kontakt Factory Library 2 instruments
*FIXED* Plug-in window would not re-open after being closed in Renoise with Kontakt VST3
*FIXED* Crash using Quick-Load with a large number of entries. Number of visible entries has been reduced to 5000 as a consequence
*FIXED* Voices would hang with certain effects placed post amp
*FIXED* Time Machine Pro Legato would get out of sync when playing loops
*FIXED* Cabinet effect in Output section would cut off the sound
*FIXED* Excessive smoothing on group Tune parameter in wavetable mode
*FIXED* “Restore loops from samples” option in Wave Editor not working when using the same sample repeatedly
*FIXED* Auto-mapping using the “Make group name” token did not work properly
*FIXED* Pasting a group without samples would paste with samples, and pasting groups with samples was not refreshing the Mapping Editor
*FIXED* Loops 2-8 were not working in MP60, S1200 and TMPro modes

BROWSER IMPROVEMENTS:

*ADDED *Presets list now displays and sorts Instruments, Multis and Snapshots by their file type
*ADDED *Reset Browser filter state
*ADDED *Import multiple Custom Libraries in bulk
*ADDED *Customize name of imported Custom Libraries (using the Alias field)
*ADDED *Error messages for failed Library import
*IMPROVED *Tooltips display full text for Import Dialogue Folder path and Alias field, as well as Library tiles, in case when the text was truncated
*FIXED *Resized components are now correctly displayed when the Preset list is dragged horizontally

INSTRUMENT BUILDING AND SCRIPTING IMPROVEMENTS:

*ADDED *Convolution Auto Gain can now be accessed via KSP with $ENGINE_PAR_IRC_AUTO_GAIN
*ADDED *Time Machine Legato button can now be accessed via KSP with $ENGINE_PAR_TM_LEGATO
*ADDED *get_zone_id(<zoneIndex>) translates the zone index to the zone ID
*ADDED *XY Pad cursor values can now be set and retrieved with set_control_par_real_arr() and get_control_par_real_arr()
*ADDED *New commands get_group_idx() , get_mod_idx(), get_target_idx(), deprecating the usage of find_group(), find_mod() and find_target(). These commands return $NI_NOT_FOUND when the queried object is not found
*ADDED *Additional math functions and logic commands: cbrt(), log2(), log10(), exp2(), signbit(), sgn(), bitwise .xor., boolean xor
*ADDED *Zone BPM can now be set and retrieved with $ZONE_PAR_BPM zone parameter
*ADDED *Zone sample rate can now be retrieved with $ZONE_PAR_SAMPLE_RATE zone parameter
*ADDED *Zone state can now be determined with get_zone_status() command which returns $NI_ZONE_STATUS_EMPTY, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_LOADED, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_PURGED, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_IGNORED and deprecates the usage of is_zone_empty()
*IMPROVED *From Script modulator can now have its value set without internal range clamping by using $EVENT_PAR_MOD_VALUE_EX_ID
*IMPROVED *Zone parameters can now be set with KSP for all zones when using snapshot modes 2 and 3
*IMPROVED *Modulo operation now also works with real numbers
*IMPROVED *Added real() and int() value conversion commands, deprecating int_to_real() and real_to_int()
*IMPROVED *Zone settings were not taken into account when using change_vol and change_pan, introduced mode 2
*FIXED *Crash with output_channel_name() when channel count is zero
*FIXED *Incorrect warning messages were displayed for any zone related commands
*FIXED *$MARK_28 is no longer used by the internal sustain pedal script



Spoiler: Previous updates



*7.0.11 - 2022-09-27*
New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 with HiDPI interfaces, New FX, UX improvements.


*ADDED* A new fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search, filter by tag, brand & properties, favorite presets, import of non-Player libraries
*REMOVED* Database tab has now been removed and superseded by the new Browser
*FIXED* Kontakt plugin window would appear tiny in some hosts when HiDPI was enabled
*ADDED* There is now a new Psyche Delay effect
*ADDED* There is now a new Ring Modulator effect
*CHANGED* Minimum supported macOS version is now 10.15
*CHANGED* “Locate Libraries” has been changed to “Manage Libraries” and redirects to Native Access
*ADDED* A new MIDI learn mechanism is introduced in the Automation tab
*IMPROVED* The Minimized View user experience has been enhanced
*IMPROVED *The Minimized View can now be toggled with F10
*IMPROVED* The Options dialog can now be called with F12
*IMPROVED* Octave numbers are now shown on the virtual keyboard
*IMPROVED* Help text now extends to the full width of the rack
*ADDED *The Output section now contains factory presets
*FIXED *In some cases Reaper would create a mono channel instead of stereo channels for Kontakt multi outputs
*FIXED *In some cases Cubase would crash when using certain 3rd party libraries
*FIXED *Group output was not saved in snapshots
*FIXED *Help tags of overlapping controls would be stuck
*FIXED *Banks did not have a default file name
*FIXED *Kontakt would crash when attempting to display special characters
*FIXED *Edit all buses did not apply to all send effects parameters
*FIXED *Load file dialog would display incorrect file extension
*FIXED *Collection of minor GUI fixes
*IMPROVED* In the “Saving Instrument” dialog, the “Absolute sample paths” option is now disabled by default and not persistent
*FIXED *When using Auto Map in the Mapping Editor, Kontakt would not interpret numerical tokens starting with zero
*FIXED *Zone auto mapping numeric value to single key would not set the root note
*IMPROVED* Maximum number of declared user zones in now increased to 1024
*IMPROVED* New empty groups can now also be created from the Expert tab context menu
*IMPROVED* Empty user zones can now be hidden in the Mapping Editor
*FIXED* Tape Saturator would cut out the signal with sample rates above 192khz
*FIXED* Output section batch creation would create surround channels instead of stereo
*FIXED* Kontakt would crash when forcing Wavetable parameters out of range via KSP
*ADDED KSP* Engine parameter for setting the LFO phase $ENGINE_PAR_LFO_PHASE
*ADDED KSP* Bindings for the 32 Step Modulator
*IMPROVED KSP* Script errors and warnings are now more informative and consistent
*IMPROVED* *KSP* A getter function for $EVENT_PAR_MOD_VALUE_ID is added
*IMPROVED KSP* ui_mouse_area now responds to control parameters for Control, Alt and Shift keyboard modifiers


----------



## EvgenyEmelyanov

@EvilDragon what's the reason for adding $EVENT_PAR_REL_VELOCITY? Just to control the volume of releases?


----------



## EvilDragon

Previously you couldn't do anything with release velocity in KSP since it was inaccessible. Now you can. It directly influences the release velocity modulator in Kontakt's edit view, you can create release velocity curves, it's a pretty neat thing. Not necessarily just for volume, it can be for pitch or filter cutoff...

Don't confuse it with regular note on velocity. This is note off velocity - a different MIDI message.


----------



## planist

So now, all Piano instruments from the past 20 years which provide mechanical noises and release trigger noises can now be updated to fully imitate the actual behaviour of key mechanics.


----------



## Paul Grymaud

*Kontakt 6.3.0 is out!*

Okay, I'm in!


----------



## Paul Christof

Nice quality updates and improvements, but man am I patiently waiting for some much needed improvements and optimizations of Quickload. When you close and reopen a Kontakt instance (not shutting down a session), Quickload searches through your database again, which means you have to wait for it to finish and makes the entire point of having a “Quickload” menu obsolete. I know most people don’t experience this, because they use the library tab to navigate and load their instruments, and I also know that Quickload wasn’t designed as an all-in-one encompassing library browser for all your samples, but it’s such a cool way of navigating through all your libraries, fast and efficiently. Dirk shed some light on the issue with the new template he’s selling, so hopefully one day my wishes might come true.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Paul Christof said:


> Nice quality updates and improvements, but man am I patiently waiting for some much needed improvements and optimizations of Quickload. When you close and reopen a Kontakt instance (not shutting down a session), Quickload searches through your database again, which means you have to wait for it to finish and makes the entire point of having a “Quickload” menu obsolete. I know most people don’t experience this, because they use the library tab to navigate and load their instruments, and I also know that Quickload wasn’t designed as an all-in-one encompassing library browser for all your samples, but it’s such a cool way of navigating through all your libraries, fast and efficiently. Dirk shed some light on the issue with the new template he’s selling, so hopefully one day my wishes might come true.


That’s the only pet peeve I have with my QuickLoad template as well, only solution so far is to keep one Kontakt instance open at the side


----------



## Paul Christof

Dirk Ehlert said:


> That’s the only pet peeve I have with my QuickLoad template as well, only solution so far is to keep one Kontakt instance open at the side


Yeah it’s a good solution, for the most part, but for it to work I had to sacrifice my beloved “Close All Plug-In Windows” shortcut in Cubase, and I’m still a bit upset about that lol. Sometimes I have so many plugins and effects open on screen, I need that command to clear everything in my view. Shame you can’t lock a plug-in window‘s state in Cubase.


----------



## rudi

Maybe NI could add a setting for Quickload to toggle between Auto (Default) > Off > Manual?

That way you could optionally switch it to "Off" when you know you haven't added any new entries, and do a "Manual" check when you have in order to refresh the database / cache (assuming that's what Kontakt does). 

For most users the setting would be set to "Auto" by default and behave as it does presently.


----------



## EvilDragon

It should just be smarter about when to scan for updates, or maybe the problem is that it's not cached on the hard drive, instead there's just a cache in memory so it requires doing it once, when you first instantiate Kontakt.


----------



## VladK

It feels really faster compared to 6.2.
Should we expect updated pdf manuals as well?
Downloadable KSP Reference Manual, for example, is still the old 6.2 one.


----------



## jcrosby

Paul Christof said:


> I patiently waiting for some much needed improvements and optimizations of Quickload. When you close and reopen a Kontakt instance (not shutting down a session), Quickload searches through your database again, which means you have to wait for it to finish and makes the entire point of having a “Quickload” menu obsolete. I know most people don’t experience this, because they use the library tab to navigate and load their instruments, and I also know that Quickload wasn’t designed as an all-in-one encompassing library browser for all your samples, but it’s such a cool way of navigating through all your libraries, fast and efficiently. Dirk shed some light on the issue with the new template he’s selling, so hopefully one day my wishes might come true.


Amen to that. Quickload is one of the only headaches I have with Kontakt. I really does need some attention. Even if using only QL libraries it's always been slow for me. I just don't see why they can't rewrite it to use a simple database..


----------



## EvilDragon

jcrosby said:


> just don't see why they can't rewrite it to use a simple database..



Scope of change, available dev resources, other priorities... among other things. That's not to say that it shouldn't be looked at, but there are way more pressing things on the horizon (ARM Macs, for example).


----------



## Yaron_NI

VladK said:


> It feels really faster compared to 6.2.
> Should we expect updated pdf manuals as well?
> Downloadable KSP Reference Manual, for example, is still the old 6.2 one.




Yes, coming soon, next days


----------



## matthieuL

EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED* With certain libraries Kontakt would cause the DAW timeline marker to stutter and lag



Hello EvilDragon,

I currently have huge lag in editing my tempo track in Cubase (10.5). I think it's due to a high number of Kontakt instruments tempo-sync (like Orchestral Tools ones) in my orchestral template, but can this fix in this update improve the situation or does it concern only few particular instruments ?
I use the latest Kontakt 5 release (can't use Kontakt 6 yet, due to a VEPro/eLicenser unsolved bug).
Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

This update was mainly focused on GUI-related slowdowns for instruments that have extremely elaborate GUIs (evident especially i.e. in Straylight in some DAWs), not tempo sync related things. However there has been a number of other optimizations, so who knows...


----------



## GtrString

EvilDragon said:


> Scope of change, available dev resources, other priorities... among other things. That's not to say that it shouldn't be looked at, but there are way more pressing things on the horizon (ARM Macs, for example).



How do you see the mc move to ARM? Any anticipated compatibility issues?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah it's gonna be quite some work, remember Kontakt and Reaktor are very old software, they aren't written with ARM in mind at all.


----------



## Elpiniki_NI

VladK said:


> It feels really faster compared to 6.2.
> Should we expect updated pdf manuals as well?
> Downloadable KSP Reference Manual, for example, is still the old 6.2 one.


User Manual and KSP Reference Manual have been updated!


----------



## matthieuL

EvilDragon said:


> This update was mainly focused on GUI-related slowdowns for instruments that have extremely elaborate GUIs (evident especially i.e. in Straylight in some DAWs), not tempo sync related things. However there has been a number of other optimizations, so who knows...


Thanks for clarification !


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## zigzag

Paul Christof said:


> Nice quality updates and improvements, but man am I patiently waiting for some much needed improvements and optimizations of Quickload. When you close and reopen a Kontakt instance (not shutting down a session), Quickload searches through your database again, which means you have to wait for it to finish and makes the entire point of having a “Quickload” menu obsolete. I know most people don’t experience this, because they use the library tab to navigate and load their instruments, and I also know that Quickload wasn’t designed as an all-in-one encompassing library browser for all your samples, but it’s such a cool way of navigating through all your libraries, fast and efficiently. Dirk shed some light on the issue with the new template he’s selling, so hopefully one day my wishes might come true.


There's also small but noticeable increase in memory usage with large Quickload database. Possibly, it increases load times as well. I don't remember anymore. I've stopped using Quickload because of too many issues. You can test how it works without it by renaming Quickload folder on disk.


----------



## planist

zigzag said:


> There's also small but noticeable increase in memory usage with large Quickload database. Possibly, it increases load times as well. I don't remember anymore. I've stopped using Quickload because of too many issues. You can test how it works without it by renaming Quickload folder on disk.



whats the path of the Quickload folder?


----------



## zigzag

planist said:


> whats the path of the Quickload folder?


On Windows: C:\Users\_Username_\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\QuickLoad
Mac: Library > Application Support > Native Instruments > Kontakt > QuickLoad


----------



## robgb

Yes. Transpose.

EDIT: Hahaha. The transpose multi is the same one I was already using as a user script. Hilarious.


----------



## EvilDragon

It's basically a script that @FrancescoSabatini wrote.


----------



## robgb

Might be my imagination, but the instruments seem to load a little faster.


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## EvilDragon

robgb said:


> Might be my imagination, but the instruments seem to load a little faster.



Yep that was also a part of optimizations.


----------



## EvilDragon

Kontakt 6.3.1 hotfix update is now released, which should fix issues with S+A Cycles and some other libraries!


----------



## planist

interesting.
I hadn't heard about the DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE addons until now and did not see it in in the official Kontakt changelog.
Is this new in 6.3.1 or was it only now introduced in the extension?



Here the changelog from the Visual Studio - KSP Extension:

*Changelog*
*Version 0.7.9*
*KONTAKT 6.3.1 ready*
Added Syntax highlighting.

*Variable*

$ENGINE_PAR_LFO_RANDOM
$EVENT_PAR_REL_VELOCITY
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_BASS
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_BOWED_STRING
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_BRASS
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_FLUTE
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_GUITAR
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_INVALID
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_KEYBOARD
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_MALLET
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_ORGAN
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_PLUCKED_STRING
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_REED
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_SYNTH
$NI_DETECT_INSTRUMENT_TYPE_VOCAL
*Command*

detect_instrument_type
get_control_par_str_arr (Undocumented)


----------



## EvilDragon

Those instrument detection things were added in 6.2.0 along with user zones.


----------



## planist

ah ok. thx


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for 6.3.2!


----------



## johngrant

Anything addressing optimal use of cores and m2 ssd drives?


----------



## Cheezus

Downloading update now. Some of my libraries have been crashing lately and I was told it was due to Kontakt. The update says those crashes should be fixed. Will update post if so.

Edit: Looks like it is fixed. Great!


----------



## samphony

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt 6.3.1 hotfix update is now released, which should fix issues with S+A Cycles and some other libraries!


Ed do you know if they fixed the broken AU auto replace feature? It was working with K6 but broke after 6.2


----------



## EvilDragon

johngrant said:


> Anything addressing optimal use of cores and m2 ssd drives?



What's mentioned in the changelog is all there is in. Multicore processing is already there, but supporting SSD queue depths is a pretty huge and risky rewrite of the DFD engine, so I wouldn't expect it happening any time soon.



samphony said:


> Ed do you know if they fixed the broken AU auto replace feature? It was working with K6 but broke after 6.2



If it's not in the changelog nothing was done about it for the time being. However that issue has been noted and it is in the backlog.


----------



## planist

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for 6.3.2!


HI Mario, you could also change the thread title.


----------



## EvilDragon

Oops, forgot that


----------



## merlinhimself

where can I find the full list from 6.0.4 to current with additions?


----------



## EvilDragon

Official update status - Kontakt 6 – current: 6.6.1


This thread provides information about upcoming patches for Kontakt. It will be updated whenever new information becomes available. --------- The...




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## tf-drone

Hi,

just found this thread. Including Release Velocity is a good step towards MPE


----------



## ab138889

EvilDragon said:


> Official update status - Kontakt 6 – current: 6.6.1
> 
> 
> This thread provides information about upcoming patches for Kontakt. It will be updated whenever new information becomes available. --------- The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com



kontakt 6.3.2 
Can you tell me the address?I don't know where to downloaded it?
Thank you, the author!


----------



## rrichard63

ab138889 said:


> kontakt 6.3.2
> Can you tell me the address?I don't know where to downloaded it?
> Thank you, the author!


Download both software and updates in Native Access. See






Downloads







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## ab138889

EvilDragon said:


> Official update status - Kontakt 6 – current: 6.6.1
> 
> 
> This thread provides information about upcoming patches for Kontakt. It will be updated whenever new information becomes available. --------- The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com


What's the difference between the version of Kontakt 6.3.2 and the version of Kontakt 6.3.2 Player?
Sorry, my English is not very good!


----------



## geronimo

KONTAKT 7 PLAYER: The free app for KONTAKT instruments


KONTAKT 7 PLAYER est une appli gratuite qui permet d'utiliser tous les instruments KONTAKT de Native Instruments ainsi qu'un grand nombre d'instruments d'autres sociétés.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

My VEPRO is crashing since the 6.3.0 update when I enable various disabled Kontakt instances inside VEPRO at once from my DAW via midi messages. Does anybody else have this? Tried 6.3.2 and still crashes. 
Back to 6.2.2 for the moment which works fine.


----------



## EvilDragon

6.3.0 update had some issues with corrupting certain types of script variables - if you saved a VEPro frame with 6.3.0 in, those Kontakt instances would need to be reloaded from scratch.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

EvilDragon said:


> 6.3.0 update had some issues with corrupting certain types of script variables - if you saved a VEPro frame with 6.3.0 in, those Kontakt instances would need to be reloaded from scratch.


That's some really helpful information. Been emailing NI and VSL and they didn't tell me anything about that. Going to give that a try asap. 
Although it makes me wonder then why it works fine when I go back to 6.2.2 without reloading any Kontakt instances in VEPRO. Will try anyway and report back.
Thanks!


----------



## alchemist

Giscard Rasquin said:


> My VEPRO is crashing since the 6.3.0 update when I enable various disabled Kontakt instances inside VEPRO at once from my DAW via midi messages. Does anybody else have this? Tried 6.3.2 and still crashes.
> Back to 6.2.2 for the moment which works fine.


Me too, same problem, I also went back to 6.2.2 because of VEPro crashes when enabling multiple instances of Kontakt 6.3+


----------



## heisenberg

alchemist said:


> Me too, same problem, I also went back to 6.2.2 because of VEPro crashes when enabling multiple instances of Kontakt 6.3+



Damn. Thanks all for the clarity on this issue. That is a biggie. I will stay away from that update.


----------



## heisenberg

Out of curiosity, if one has updated to version 6.3 of Kontakt and wants to go back to version 6.2.2, is there an easy way to do it?

I just went to the NI site and couldn't see a straight forward way of doing it. I launched Native Access and there wasn't a clear way that I could see with that tool either.

Just to be clear, I am running 6.2.2. I simply would like a refresher on how to back down to a slightly older version of Kontakt or any other NI product for that matter.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

heisenberg said:


> Out of curiosity, if one has updated to version 6.3 of Kontakt and wants to go back to version 6.2.2, is there an easy way to do it?
> 
> I just went to the NI site and couldn't see a straight forward way of doing it. I launched Native Access and there wasn't a clear way that I could see with that tool either.
> 
> Just to be clear, I am running 6.2.2. I simply would like a refresher on how to back down to a slightly older version of Kontakt or any other NI product for that matter.



I got an installation link from NI support when I contacted them. 
Be aware however that if you batch saved any libraries with 6.3 or above, they won’t open in 6.2.2. 
Had that problem with a couple of libraries myself


----------



## alchemist

Giscard Rasquin said:


> I got an installation link from NI support when I contacted them.


Hey  Were you able to find a solution with NI or do you think it's something they will look at in future update?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

alchemist said:


> Hey  Were you able to find a solution with NI or do you think it's something they will look at in future update?


Left 6.2.2 installed on my slave with VEPRO for the moment as it still crashes with 6.3.2
I know 6.4.0 is being beta-tested now so hopefully that´ll solve the problem.
On my main PC I´m with 6.3.2 because I batch resaved lots of new libraries, but it works fine. It´s just VEPRO on my slave that´s crashing when activating multiple Kontakt instances at once


----------



## RonOrchComp

EvilDragon said:


> 6.3.0 update had some issues with corrupting certain types of script variables - if you saved a VEPro frame with 6.3.0 in, those Kontakt instances would need to be reloaded from scratch.



Sorry, I am a little behind here 

So, this was fixed in 632? As in, if you never had 630, you have nothing to worry about and can proceed as normal?


----------



## EvilDragon

It was fixed in 6.3.1. However seems that there's a whole different outstanding issue with VEPro, as we can see from above posts.


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for 6.4.0!


----------



## mannmusica

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Left 6.2.2 installed on my slave with VEPRO for the moment as it still crashes with 6.3.2
> I know 6.4.0 is being beta-tested now so hopefully that´ll solve the problem.
> On my main PC I´m with 6.3.2 because I batch resaved lots of new libraries, but it works fine. It´s just VEPRO on my slave that´s crashing when activating multiple Kontakt instances at once
> [





EvilDragon said:


> Updated for 6.4



Haven’t updated yet. Is the KSP working in VEP now?


----------



## EvilDragon

I don't own VEP so didn't test it, but by all means back up your current standalone/plugin Kontakt files, update, test, revert if it doesn't work.


----------



## Jack Weaver

Nope, doesn't solve the VEP issue here. 

.


----------



## alchemist

Also still getting crashes in VEP


----------



## RonV

Surprisingly, Cubase 10.5.20 blacklisted Kontakt 6.4.0. No problem, as it was easy to re-activate. Haven't seen that previously.


----------



## zvenx

RonV said:


> Surprisingly, Cubase 10.5.20 blacklisted Kontakt 6.4.0. No problem, as it was easy to re-activate. Haven't seen that previously.



Mac or PC?
Did you run Kontakt as a Standalone first?
Thanks
rsp


----------



## RonV

zvenx said:


> Mac or PC?
> Did you run Kontakt as a Standalone first?
> Thanks
> rsp


It is a PC. Did not run Kontakt stand-alone first, but have upgraded Kontakt VST plug-in before with no issues. Just a surprise.


----------



## zvenx

Ok......
I find that, KK, and Maschine if I don't run them standalone after a new update, sometimes Cubendo (well in reality Nuendo on PC) takes a long time scanning them, almost trying to decide if it should blacklist them.....
I think inded sometimes they have ended up in blacklist on the rare occasion, but a plugin scan within Cubendo usually fixes that for me, and definitely running them as a standalones before Starting Nuendo after a new update helps me.
ymmv
rsp


----------



## vitocorleone123

This update is terrible for me. The previous updates - no problem. Now I open files with the previous version of Kontakt and my DAW (Waveform) is crashing left and right. Might have to see if I can roll back to the previous version.


----------



## heisenberg

mannmusica said:


> Haven’t updated yet. Is the KSP working in VEP now?



That is a key question for a LOT of us. If Kontakt isn't working in VEPro, it is a complete non-starter of an update.


----------



## heisenberg

Jack Weaver said:


> Nope, doesn't solve the VEP issue here.



Given the ubiquity and importance of VEPro with people who use hundreds and sometimes thousands of instances of Kontakt in their templates, how could this not be properly tested by the devs working on these updates? At the very least, issuance of cautionary notes should be made if the update is NOT going to work in VEPro templates. This boggles the mind that this could happen. Thank goodness for forums like this!


----------



## Jack Weaver

To clarify: I’m able to use the latest K6 VST within VEP - just not the AU K6.

Same as the previous version.

I’m on Mac Catalina 10.15.4. 2019 Mac Pro. 

.


----------



## mannmusica

heisenberg said:


> Given the ubiquity and importance of VEPro with people who use hundreds and sometimes thousands of instances of Kontakt in their templates, how could this not be properly tested by the devs working on these updates? At the very least, issuance of cautionary notes should be made if the update is NOT going to work in VEPro templates. This boggles the mind that this could happen. Thank goodness for forums like this!


Yes, it’s definitely mind boggling. Hopefully this gets resolved quickly for a .1 update


----------



## mannmusica

Are


Jack Weaver said:


> To clarify: I’m able to use the latest K6 VST within VEP - just not the AU K6.
> 
> Same as the previous version.
> 
> I’m on Mac Catalina 10.15.4. 2019 Mac Pro.
> 
> .


Are you running Any KSP scripts? I really need to be able to run Evil Dragons multi Channel CC script for my setup to work properly. It’s working on my Mac VEP but not the PC


----------



## heisenberg

Thank you for the clarification Jack. Let's get confirmation about Kontakt's new update with VEPro in Win7 & Win10.


----------



## MillsMixx

So I just updated my Kontakt to version 6.4 in NA and it is no longer on my system! It said the installation was "successful" but then when I open NA again it shows as "not installed". Then I open Ableton and it says the vst 2 plugin could not be found. It is nowhere to be found on my Windows 7 Laptop system anymore! If this won't work for me PLEASE help me get back to my previous version before the update so i at least have something! Everything worked just fine before but now it's completely gone!


----------



## EvilDragon

Uninstall Kontakt completely, check the plugin paths in Native Access preferences, make sure they match where your DAW expects them to be, then reinstall.


----------



## mannmusica

I just recently upgraded to Windows 10 and kontakt was much more stable in VEP. Will run the upgrade tomorrow


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hey all,

I would like to understand the problem with VEP and Kontakt. I have a few questions that may help move this along. Due to the nature of forums even if some of this info is available in the thread could the VEP users that experience the issue reply with the following:

- OS and version
- VEP version
- DAW and version
- Kontakt plugin type (AU/VST)
- Exact clear step by step one liners from the moment you launch VEP and DAW to the issue 
- Do you experience any issues with Kontakt standalone or plugin outside VEP?


Appreciate it a lot, thanks!


----------



## teclark7

Not sure of this is related to above problem with VEP, but I am having trouble today after updating to Kontakt 6.4.0 with CSS. Moving modwheel on some notes causes double notes, sometimes with a note sticking. Have to uninstall and go back to previous version of Kontakt 6.


----------



## EvilDragon

Also guys and girls please don't use any acronyms for various libraries in question. Not everyone is aware of them.


----------



## teclark7

EvilDragon said:


> Also guys and girls please don't use any acronyms for various libraries in question. Not everyone is aware of them.


Sorry, yes I am using Cinematic Studio Strings. 

Contacting NI support for previous Kontakt installer. I cannot find any rollback feature in Native Access.


----------



## rrichard63

teclark7 said:


> I cannot find any rollback feature in Native Access.


@Yaron_NI, this is an important feature request. Not just in Native Access, but in every developer's product manager.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yaron is in Kontakt team, not NA team. But yes everybody is aware of that.


----------



## zvenx

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I would like to understand the problem with VEP and Kontakt. I have a few questions that may help move this along. Due to the nature of forums even if some of this info is available in the thread could the VEP users that experience the issue reply with the following:
> 
> - OS and version
> - VEP version
> - DAW and version
> - Kontakt plugin type (AU/VST)
> - Exact clear step by step one liners from the moment you launch VEP and DAW to the issue
> - Do you experience any issues with Kontakt standalone or plugin outside VEP?
> 
> 
> Appreciate it a lot, thanks!



For those having the VEP/Kontakt issue I would grab this opportunity quickly.

Welcome Yaron.
rsp


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I would like to understand the problem with VEP and Kontakt. I have a few questions that may help move this along. Due to the nature of forums even if some of this info is available in the thread could the VEP users that experience the issue reply with the following:
> 
> - OS and version
> - VEP version
> - DAW and version
> - Kontakt plugin type (AU/VST)
> - Exact clear step by step one liners from the moment you launch VEP and DAW to the issue
> - Do you experience any issues with Kontakt standalone or plugin outside VEP?
> 
> 
> Appreciate it a lot, thanks!



Main PC:
- Windows 10 latest version
- Cubase 10.5 latest version
Slave:
- Windows 10 latest version
- VEPRO 7 latest version
- Kontakt as VST

VEPRO template on slave loads fine with everything (every plugin instance) DISABLED.
Every plugin in VEPRO has an automation line written so that when it receives a certain midi message from my DAW, it activates that certain plugin (mostly Kontakt).
Project in DAW opens up and correctly connects to all VEPRO instances on slave.
I have written midi messages on bar 1 for every instrument that’s used in that project so when I play the first bar, this midi messages are send to VEPRO on the slave pc and all correct instruments will enable within VEPRO.
When various instances of Kontakt start to load, that’s the exact moment when VEPRO crashes.

I don’t have that behavior outside VEPRO.
This started to happen with the Kontakt 6.3.0 update.

Hope that helps!
Thanks


----------



## Yaron_NI

Thanks for the details!

If you manually activate things in the VEP project, no crash? Maybe we can narrow down if it is a specific library.


----------



## Yaron_NI

I have a guess here that with that workflow you are at some point activating a library that causes Kontakt to crash, so gut feeling is this is not a VEP issue per-se, could be wrong of course.

Generally speaking, do you have a lot of old content, such as Kontakt 4 era and earlier? 
Do you normally batch resave Kontat libraries or do you not use that feature?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Yaron_NI said:


> Thanks for the details!
> 
> If you manually activate things in the VEP project, no crash? Maybe we can narrow down if it is a specific library.



As far as I can remember, when I active them one by one this didn’t happen. It’s just that initial activation of various instances at once where it makes VEPRO crash


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Yaron_NI said:


> I have a guess here that with that workflow you are at some point activating a library that causes Kontakt to crash, so gut feeling is this is not a VEP issue per-se, could be wrong of course.
> 
> Generally speaking, do you have a lot of old content, such as Kontakt 4 era and earlier?
> Do you normally batch resave Kontat libraries or do you not use that feature?



I batch re-save everything yes. Mostly new stuff, couple of older libraries but very few.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Various instances of Kontakt in one VEP instance, or various instances of Kontakt in various VEP instances?


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Various instances of Kontakt in various VEP instances


----------



## Yaron_NI

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Various instances of Kontakt in various VEP instances




Thanks!


----------



## Ashermusic

All seems fine here in Ve Pro 7 with Kontakt 6.4.


----------



## MillsMixx

EvilDragon said:


> Uninstall Kontakt completely, check the plugin paths in Native Access preferences, make sure they match where your DAW expects them to be, then reinstall.



I've had nothing but issues/problems trying to uninstall a program from a Komplete bundle successfully in the past. Why would it just "disappear" from my system when updating through Native Access when it's updated just fine before. I keep seeing it in NA saying it's not installed after it says success!


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes NA doesn't refresh the GUI after install, if you run it again after install Kontakt should be showed under Installed though.


----------



## MillsMixx

Yeah it doesn't show up after a refresh (and even a reboot) even though it says it installed. These pics prove it. What do ya make of it? I at least need my old one back.


----------



## heisenberg

Thanks Yaron for being willing to share your thought process. It is comforting at least to me that this is indeed being taken seriously by the company and of course the devs. Hope we get to the bottom of it so we can move on.


----------



## EvilDragon

MillsMixx said:


> What do ya make of it?



And what do the paths in Native Access preferences say (top right corner, click the silhouette guy)?


----------



## Steve Hicks

teclark7 said:


> Not sure of this is related to above problem with VEP, but I am having trouble today after updating to Kontakt 6.4.0 with CSS. Moving modwheel on some notes causes double notes, sometimes with a note sticking. Have to uninstall and go back to previous version of Kontakt 6.



I have exactly the same issue. It's also a problem with Cinematic Studio Brass, sadly. I've emailed the guys at Cinematic Studio to let them know. 

Now - I've no idea how to go back to 6.3.2! If anyone could enlighten me it'd be REALLY useful - the NI support site is like an Escher painting...


----------



## RonV

Steve Hicks said:


> I have exactly the same issue. It's also a problem with Cinematic Studio Brass, sadly. I've emailed the guys at Cinematic Studio to let them know.
> 
> Now - I've no idea how to go back to 6.3.2! If anyone could enlighten me it'd be REALLY useful - the NI support site is like an Escher painting...


Same issue here. I updated Kontakt to 6.4.0 yesterday. Was working tonight with an existing track that has Cinematic Studio Brass (CSB) a4 Horns on it and kept hearing notes hanging on and even sticking until a MIDI reset. Couldn't figure out what was going on until I remembered this thread. This is somewhat unusable, so I need to figure out how to go back to 6.3.


----------



## MillsMixx

EvilDragon said:


> And what do the paths in Native Access preferences say (top right corner, click the silhouette guy)?


Screenshots of that are attached. I keep my content on a separate drive from c: Drive. But no sign of anything, not even a .dll file for Kontakt anymore (just Kontakt 5 which I can still open)

Interesting to note that on the Kontakt 6 pic here doesn't show an _Installation path _option (just the menus "product description" & "changes") The others have that option including Komplete Kontrol. I normally see 3 menus to choose from on my other windows 10 PCs in NA as well. This is a Windows 7 laptop but have never had issues with Kontakt 6 on it. It only happened during this last update.


----------



## jcrosby

rrichard63 said:


> @Yaron_NI, this is an important feature request. Not just in Native Access, but in every developer's product manager.



Amen to that. The frequency with which bugs occur in Kontakt updates lately, combined with NI support becoming more obfuscated is really starting to wear thin on me. I just want to use Kontakt and not have to worry about being in charge of a roll back myself if something breaks. That should be hard coded into NI's support model.

Every time I'm about to update Kontakt I have a small anxiety attack, and neurotically have to run and check an installer archive 1st, when in reality NI needs to make rolling back possible, and painless.

Speaking of which, keeping an install archive isn't an easy feat on Mac. At least not in any way I've been able to figure out. I literally have to open the *self-destructing* DMG in the brief time it's installing and hope to god I copy and paste the pkg file somewhere before the DMG file _self-destructs_. Half the time it just doesn't work and I can't get an archive of that version...

Waiting a week or more for support to send you one isn't an option when I rely on Kontakt to keeps the lights on and have a small fortune wrapped up in it.

Rant over... Just think NI needs to be more aware and accommodating to just how disruptive this can be... Considering there's someone from NI taking part in this thread just wanted to add my 2 cents...
Carry on...


----------



## alchemist

Yaron_NI said:


> - OS and version
> - VEP version
> - DAW and version
> - Kontakt plugin type (AU/VST)
> - Exact clear step by step one liners from the moment you launch VEP and DAW to the issue
> - Do you experience any issues with Kontakt standalone or plugin outside VEP?



Windows 10 Latest Version
Cubase 10.5 Latest Version
VEPro 7 Latest Version
VST

VEPro Template loads with all instances disabled. In cubase I select the tracks and have set up CC125 to send an activate command to VEPro. If I activate just a single instance it tends to be fine, but if I select multiple tracks and send the activate command it crashes Kontakt inside VEPro. This does not happen with 6.2.2, only every version onwards.


----------



## Robo Rivard

Total nightmare. Kontakt 6 is gone. No "kontakt.dll" to be found in the vst64 folder. Everything seems to be 32 bits. I want to go back.


----------



## zimm83

Man ! Just updated. Am i crazy ? Hope everything is okay.....Windows 8.1......


----------



## mannmusica

Happy to report that now the scripts are working properly. This is running on latest VEP with Kontakt 6.4 on PC.


----------



## Steve Hicks

RonV said:


> Same issue here. I updated Kontakt to 6.4.0 yesterday. Was working tonight with an existing track that has Cinematic Studio Brass (CSB) a4 Horns on it and kept hearing notes hanging on and even sticking until a MIDI reset. Couldn't figure out what was going on until I remembered this thread. This is somewhat unusable, so I need to figure out how to go back to 6.3.



And Cinematic Studio Solo Strings has the same issue. Alex (owner, I think, of CS) was not aware of the issue. Tellingly he said he rarely updates straight away! 

He did ask me to do a quick demo of the issue and film on phone so he can see/hear the issue but I have no speakers atm so if anyone has a minute to do so and post here I cam pass on whilst we wait (in)patiently for NI to give us the iso for 6.3.2!


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> *ADDED *There is now a new Main Effects signal processing module


I'm not sure how this is different from Insert Effects. ?



EvilDragon said:


> *ADDED *New factory KSP multi script Remap Keyboard


I looked at this and have absolutely no idea what to do with it.


----------



## cuttime

Kirk Hunter Concert strings 3 faders/sliders are broken again. It took years of finger pointing to get this fixed, and now I fear it never will be. Works fine in Kontakt 5.


----------



## robgb

cuttime said:


> Kirk Hunter Concert strings 3 faders/sliders are broken again. It took years of finger pointing to get this fixed, and now I fear it never will be. Works fine in Kontakt 5.


This is why I keep a copy of Kontakt 5 handy.


----------



## MillsMixx

Robo Rivard said:


> Total nightmare. Kontakt 6 is gone. No "kontakt.dll" to be found in the vst64 folder. Everything seems to be 32 bits. I want to go back.


Exact same thing here only I don't even have the 32 bit stuff. It completely vanished from my system and doesn't seem to want to install again every time I try to though Native Access even though it says "install successful" after each attempt.


----------



## Floris

I found a workaround that worked in my case. I had Kontakt dissapear completely after the update, no 32/64-bit or related files.

1. Start up Native Access
2. Go to preferences, file locations
3. Go to the folder of download location
4. Start install/update of Kontakt
5. As soon as it is done downloading and says 'Installing' : copy the installer from the download folder to elsewhere
5. Manually run the copied installer
6. Kontakt should be working again, with the files being installed to the designated folders.

I hope this will get fixed in the future, I find it pretty inexcusable for an installer to make a product dysfunctional without a proper fallback. For reproduction: I use multiple drives with install locations similar to what MillsMixx has shown earlier in the thread, which could be the cause for this.


----------



## RonV

Steve Hicks said:


> And Cinematic Studio Solo Strings has the same issue. Alex (owner, I think, of CS) was not aware of the issue. Tellingly he said he rarely updates straight away!
> 
> He did ask me to do a quick demo of the issue and film on phone so he can see/hear the issue but I have no speakers atm so if anyone has a minute to do so and post here I cam pass on whilst we wait (in)patiently for NI to give us the iso for 6.3.2!


I did send them (Cinematic Studio) a short phone video tonight showing the issue that I saw. I found it mainly on sustain patches when moving the mod wheel. At some point, the releases of notes can randomly extend to 5-10 seconds or more, which sounds like they are hanging or even sound like double notes. It definitely happened right after the Kontakt 6.4.0 upgrade. The video is too large for here, but it did upload to CS support.


----------



## Robert_G

Gah....wish I would have seen this thread before I updated....I would have never touched this update. 3 of my projects are literally crashing.

Why are all my Native Access libs not showing up?
I'm also getting CPU spiking.
When I play a song, it skips...the cursor is no longer smooth.... and there is no sounds...

Edit: Also getting the hanging notes in CSS standalone Kontakt.


----------



## Alex W

This is a strange issue, I've been trying to figure out what's going on here, as it seems that the update has certainly changed some MIDI behaviour. I checked out the list of additions for version 6.4 (https://www.native-instruments.com/...l-update-status-kontakt-6-current-6-4.336867/) and couldn't see anything concerning, but I'm not as fluent in KSP as others around here.

Based on what I've seen in Ron's video, it appears that some notes are taking a long time to fade out after releasing the key. It's important to distinguish this from a "hung note" - these are not hung notes, they're just notes that are taking way too long to fade out; it sounds as though the release setting has been set to maximum, even though it hasn't.

The release setting is actually tethered to CC81, so whenever you're adjusting the release setting, it is sending CC81 messages that modulate a release dial inside the patch. It's a fairly simple setup - setting release to maximum causes a CC81 message with a value of 127 to be sent, while the minimum setting of course sends a CC81 value of 0. It's also worth noting that CC80 controls attack, so it would be interesting to hear from any affected users as to whether or not they can hear the attack of the notes being similarly affected. Different controller numbers are used for each articulation too, so it would also be helpful to know if any other articulations (eg tremolo, trills etc) exhibit the same behaviour.

For some notes to sound as though the release setting has been set to maximum, it's possible that it's being caused by an erroneous CC81 message with a value of 127 being sent from somewhere, for some reason. The fact that it only occurs for some notes and not others is also quite strange. So I guess my question for NI is: can you think of any function that has been added to version 6.4 that could potentially cause a CC81 @127 value to be sent? Of course it could also be totally unrelated to CC behaviour altogether, but this seems to be a logical place to work back from.

Lastly, to anyone experiencing this issue, I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I'm entering the late stages of programming and tweaking for CSW now, so hopefully with NI's help, we can get this all sorted and I can get back to the task at hand!


----------



## robgb

Doesn't do you any good now, but I've found that the best practice is to backup the older version vst before installing the new one. If you have a problem you can roll back quickly and easily.


----------



## Robert_G

@8Dio Productions @Troels Folmann

The Kontakt 6.4.0. update absolutely hates Silka. I disabled all the Silka tracks and my song works.

I would love it if someone else with Silka could confirm this. You'll notice that the CPU is spiking to 100% in the Kontakt GUI and cause your song to be mute.


----------



## muziksculp

Wow.. Looks like NI know how to really fix things with their updates.  

I was about to update Kontakt to 6.4 earlier today, but got busy, so I'm glad I didn't update it.

Hopefully NI will help sort these issues, and get Kontakt 6 back on track. 

I also hope Alex W. can get back to working on finalizing the programming/tweaking CSW, so it can be finally released soon


----------



## tomosane

I've just updated to 6.4 and am getting the issue with sticking sustain notes with Spitfire Studio Strings (core), so it's probably not at all exclusive to Cinematic Studio Series libraries. I hope this will get fixed soon (or NI will provide a sensible way to roll back to the previous version), but more generally I've been suspicious for a while about the sheer frequency at which Kontakt 6 is getting updates, suggesting that the updates are not necessarily tested thoroughly before rolling them out. Something like this was sure to happen sooner or later


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## RonV

Alex W said:


> This is a strange issue, I've been trying to figure out what's going on here, as it seems that the update has certainly changed some MIDI behaviour. I checked out the list of additions for version 6.4 (https://www.native-instruments.com/...l-update-status-kontakt-6-current-6-4.336867/) and couldn't see anything concerning, but I'm not as fluent in KSP as others around here.
> 
> Based on what I've seen in Ron's video, it appears that some notes are taking a long time to fade out after releasing the key. It's important to distinguish this from a "hung note" - these are not hung notes, they're just notes that are taking way too long to fade out; it sounds as though the release setting has been set to maximum, even though it hasn't.
> 
> The release setting is actually tethered to CC81, so whenever you're adjusting the release setting, it is sending CC81 messages that modulate a release dial inside the patch. It's a fairly simple setup - setting release to maximum causes a CC81 message with a value of 127 to be sent, while the minimum setting of course sends a CC81 value of 0. It's also worth noting that CC80 controls attack, so it would be interesting to hear from any affected users as to whether or not they can hear the attack of the notes being similarly affected. Different controller numbers are used for each articulation too, so it would also be helpful to know if any other articulations (eg tremolo, trills etc) exhibit the same behaviour.
> 
> For some notes to sound as though the release setting has been set to maximum, it's possible that it's being caused by an erroneous CC81 message with a value of 127 being sent from somewhere, for some reason. The fact that it only occurs for some notes and not others is also quite strange. So I guess my question for NI is: can you think of any function that has been added to version 6.4 that could potentially cause a CC81 @127 value to be sent? Of course it could also be totally unrelated to CC behaviour altogether, but this seems to be a logical place to work back from.
> 
> Lastly, to anyone experiencing this issue, I'm sorry for the inconvenience. I'm entering the late stages of programming and tweaking for CSW now, so hopefully with NI's help, we can get this all sorted and I can get back to the task at hand!


Thanks for the reply Alex. To add to it a bit, it seems to be just sustain patches when playing two or more notes. It actually seems to happen at a crossfade point with CC1. Moving from a lower CC1 layer up to the next higher layer, the lower layer may actually hang on. In some cases, you can lift your hand from the keys and it's silent, but dial the mod wheel downward and the lower sample layer is still slowly fading out. Strange indeed.


----------



## RonV

telecode101 said:


> i updated. no issues so far. is it just spitfire libraries that are having issues?


I only noticed it some of the time on Cinematic Studio libraries (CSS, CSB, CSSS), and only on sustain patches playing multiple notes and moving the mod wheel up or down. Others may have reported issues with other libraries.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Dang I updated without 'checking online'. Isn't there a 'uninstall update' function now in W10? (add and remove programs or such)?

(I just have to STOP 'hair triggering' updates!!!!!)


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## Rob Elliott

telecode101 said:


> I dont think so.



Shoot. I am away from my studio but a year or so ago I thought I was able to back away from a software update in W10

Memory serves it was something similar to this path - "control panel/programs/programs and features/installed updates" - or something similar.

THEN you could view the recent update and choose there to uninstall just that update.

I'll be back at the studio on Monday but can anyone confirm this.


----------



## RonV

Rob Elliott said:


> Shoot. I am away from my studio but a year or so ago I thought I was able to back away from a software update in W10
> 
> Memory serves it was something similar to this path - "control panel/programs/programs and features/installed updates" - or something similar.
> 
> THEN you could view the recent update and choose there to uninstall just that update.
> 
> I'll be back at the studio on Monday but can anyone confirm this.


You can uninstall WINDOWS updates, including major version updates like Win10 (2004) and it restores the previous files. But Kontakt is a 3rd party application, so all that you can do is go to the apps window and REMOVE Kontakt from the machine. The only method to put it back is through Native Access, which will install v6.4.0 once again. Until and unless Native Access changes their portal to permit choosing a version of Kontakt to install, you will get the latest. The only way to revert to 6.3.2 now is for Native Instruments support to send a download link to a full installer for Kontakt 6.3.2.


----------



## Robert_G

RonV said:


> The only way to revert to 6.3.2 now is for Native Instruments support to send a download link to a full installer for Kontakt 6.3.2.



I wonder what the chances of that happening are? It would be a life saver. In no way do I want to keep this latest update


----------



## Robert_G

Also too, has anyone solved why Native Access libraries are all whited out?


----------



## Rob Elliott

RonV said:


> You can uninstall WINDOWS updates, including major version updates like Win10 (2004) and it restores the previous files. But Kontakt is a 3rd party application, so all that you can do is go to the apps window and REMOVE Kontakt from the machine. The only method to put it back is through Native Access, which will install v6.4.0 once again. Until and unless Native Access changes their portal to permit choosing a version of Kontakt to install, you will get the latest. The only way to revert to 6.3.2 now is for Native Instruments support to send a download link to a full installer for Kontakt 6.3.2.


Bummer. :(


----------



## Taj Mikel

just reporting in that I, too, am having sustain notes hanging on far too and unusually long in Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings after updating to Kontakt 6.4.0.


----------



## Taj Mikel

Tested NOVO, Forzo, Joshua Bell Violin, Taylor Davis violin, Oceania, Rhodope, Shreddage Hydra so far with no apparent issues.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Taj Mikel said:


> just reporting in that I, too, am having sustain notes hanging on far too and unusually long in Cinematic Studio Solo Strings and Cinematic Studio Strings after updating to Kontakt 6.4.0.


This is so frustrating. I have a gig starting on Monday that will have CSS/CSB/CSSS used throughout.


Can anyone tell me how bad it is for CSB (in what condition is there extended releases / hanging notes.) The brass work has to be done on Monday.


----------



## KassBot

I've been on Kontakt 5 up until last night when i bought the upgrade for Kontakt 6. I have this issue now too...


----------



## RonV

Rob Elliott said:


> This is so frustrating. I have a gig starting on Monday that will have CSS/CSB/CSSS used throughout.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how bad it is for CSB (in what condition is there extended releases / hanging notes.) The brass work has to be done on Monday.


From what I could tell, it was primarily SUSTAIN patches (not legato) with multiple notes (i.e., playing chords). It appears to happen when you vary CC1 (dynamics) and cross over from one dynamic layer to another - just a guess/theory at this point. Cinematic Studio (Alex) did respond to this thread earlier.


----------



## Taj Mikel

Rob Elliott said:


> This is so frustrating. I have a gig starting on Monday that will have CSS/CSB/CSSS used throughout.
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me how bad it is for CSB (in what condition is there extended releases / hanging notes.) The brass work has to be done on Monday.


I don’t have CSB, but it seems to only be affecting sustain notes and seems to occur when using the mod wheel. It pretty well hoses the sustain patches. I’d say hold off on updating if you haven’t already. Otherwise, depending on your needs, you may need to use a different brass library.

it’s unfortunate that the best part of CSS/CSSS (sustains and legato) are the affected patches :/

I saw Alex and NI earlier in the thread, but does anyone know when this might be fixed? Cinematic Studios is the backbone of many projects :/


----------



## Rob Elliott

I just found the post where I rolled back on a Cubase update (successfully). I bet we could also do this for Kontakt

Y_es....in Windows 10 you'll have to bypass the new Apps and Features and open the old style control panel style add/remove (search control panel in Cortana will get you there).
Then you choose to "Show installed updates" and you can uninstall them _


----------



## Rob Elliott

Made my way over to the studio to check this 'uninstall update' in W10- and sadly I only see as uninstall 'options' -- Steinberg Cubase and various Windows updates - No Kontakt. :(

So has everyone confirmed if I stay away from any of the CSB sustains - I'll be ok? (I think I can make that work on this project)


----------



## Taj Mikel

Rob Elliott said:


> Made my way over to the studio to check this 'uninstall update' in W10- and sadly I only see as uninstall 'options' -- Steinberg Cubase and various Windows updates - No Kontakt. :(
> 
> So has everyone confirmed if I stay away from any of the CSB sustains - I'll be ok? (I think I can make that work on this project)


Sustain was the only articulation affected for me in CSS and CSSS. Shorts, trems, trills, etc all seemed fine


----------



## Rob Elliott

I wonder if reverting back to earlier restore point would put us back to the previous Kontakt version?


----------



## Taj Mikel

Rob Elliott said:


> I wonder if reverting back to earlier restore point would put us back to the previous Kontakt version?


Im afraid to touch anything


----------



## RonV

Rob Elliott said:


> Made my way over to the studio to check this 'uninstall update' in W10- and sadly I only see as uninstall 'options' -- Steinberg Cubase and various Windows updates - No Kontakt. :(
> 
> So has everyone confirmed if I stay away from any of the CSB sustains - I'll be ok? (I think I can make that work on this project)


Cubase actually updates the existing software and that's why it can uninstall the update. Unfortunately, I believe Kontakt actually uninstalls the previous version and installs a full new version. A lot of software does it this way. NI can post download links to older versions as they did previously here.









Roll back to older version of Kontakt 6.x [en-us]


Hi The update to Kontakt 6.1 broke Kontakt. It cannot be validated in Logic. Since there is no real support at NI, and my customers are waiting, I'd like to roll back to the previous version of Kon...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## Rob Elliott

Taj Mikel said:


> Im afraid to touch anything


My concern as well. I am so done beta testing for these companies. Updates will only be made to fix a problem I HAVE NOW. Or a feature I cannot live without. Otherwise - I patiently wait - in the future.


----------



## Rob Elliott

RonV said:


> Cubase actually updates the existing software and that's why it can uninstall the update. Unfortunately, I believe Kontakt actually uninstalls the previous version and installs a full new version. A lot of software does it this way. NI can post download links to older versions as they did previously here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll back to older version of Kontakt 6.x [en-us]
> 
> 
> Hi The update to Kontakt 6.1 broke Kontakt. It cannot be validated in Logic. Since there is no real support at NI, and my customers are waiting, I'd like to roll back to the previous version of Kon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.native-instruments.com


I am almost tempted to roll back to this link 6.0.4 -- BUT -- There will be many NEW libraries I bet will not run on it. :(


----------



## RonV

Rob Elliott said:


> I am almost tempted to roll back to this link 6.0.4 -- BUT -- There will be many NEW libraries I bet will not run on it. :(


YES! That is a problem rolling back anytime with Kontakt. I think a number of libraries need 6.2 or later these days. And if you (re)save any nki with a newer version, Kontakt will say that your version is "too old" to run. It can mess up a project pretty fast.


----------



## Rob Elliott

how about some more bad news.....Komplete Kontrol also messes with the sustains in CSS. (I also update KK yesterday upon finishing for the day) :(


----------



## Rob Elliott

If anyone gets a link the last working version of Kontakt / Komplete Kontrol - please share.


----------



## EvilDragon

jcrosby said:


> I literally have to open the *self-destructing* DMG in the brief time it's installing and hope to god I copy and paste the pkg file somewhere before the DMG file _self-destructs_.



You can pause the download before installation starts, find the hidden folder on your boot drive, inside which is a metalink text file which contains the actual link to the ISO which you can stove away. Yep, it's tedious, but this way you don't need to worry about "self-destructing" 



robgb said:


> I'm not sure how this is different from Insert Effects. ?



They are applied AFTER send effect returns are being summed with the output of insert FX. Essentially allowing you to post-process reverbs/delays/etc. found in send FX.



robgb said:


> I looked at this and have absolutely no idea what to do with it.



It's an extended version of Change Keys multiscript, it allows you to remap each MIDI note to any other MIDI note. Super nifty if you want to move keyswitches around and there's more than 12 of them etc.


----------



## robgb

tomosane said:


> I've just updated to 6.4 and am getting the issue with sticking sustain notes with Spitfire Studio Strings (core), so it's probably not at all exclusive to Cinematic Studio Series libraries.


Two questions: what patch are you getting this with, and what operating system?

I've tried core on my mac and have had no issues so far.


----------



## Rob Elliott

EvilDragon said:


> You can pause the download before installation starts, find the hidden folder on your boot drive, inside which is a metalink text file which contains the actual link to the ISO which you can stove away. Yep, it's tedious, but this way you don't need to worry about "self-destructing"
> 
> 
> 
> They are applied AFTER send effect returns are being summed with the output of insert FX. Essentially allowing you to post-process reverbs/delays/etc. found in send FX.
> 
> 
> 
> It's an extended version of Change Keys multiscript, it allows you to remap each MIDI note to any other MIDI note. Super nifty if you want to move keyswitches around and there's more than 12 of them etc.


EvilDragon - can we get the last build of Kontakt (for those of us who are using Cinematic Studio - brass and strings?


----------



## tomosane

robgb said:


> Two questions: what patch are you getting this with, and what operating system?
> 
> I've tried core on my mac and have had no issues so far.


Not on my setup ATM, but it's Win 10, and I noticed this issue with Vlns2, Vlas and Celli sustains. I could *not* immediately replicate it with Vlns1 nor Basses


----------



## olmerk

I can't see that KSP Reference Manual has been updated. So all newly added features are undocumented?


----------



## Robo Rivard

Floris said:


> I found a workaround that worked in my case. I had Kontakt dissapear completely after the update, no 32/64-bit or related files.
> 
> 1. Start up Native Access
> 2. Go to preferences, file locations
> 3. Go to the folder of download location
> 4. Start install/update of Kontakt
> 5. As soon as it is done downloading and says 'Installing' : copy the installer from the download folder to elsewhere
> 5. Manually run the copied installer
> 6. Kontakt should be working again, with the files being installed to the designated folders.
> 
> I hope this will get fixed in the future, I find it pretty inexcusable for an installer to make a product dysfunctional without a proper fallback. For reproduction: I use multiple drives with install locations similar to what MillsMixx has shown earlier in the thread, which could be the cause for this.


Thanks Floris!

Like you mentionned at no.5, I copied the installer from the download folder to the desktop, and reinstalled from there. 

It didn't work at first in Cubase. I had to manually run the "rescan all" from inside the VST plug-in Manager. Now it's working fine.


----------



## alchemist

Alex W said:


> I'm entering the late stages of programming and tweaking for CSW now



Amazing news Alex! Please let it be compatible with Kontakt 6.2.2 lol <3


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

I got the 6.2.2 installer of NI support. Everything back to normal for now. Had to download some libraries again because I batch re-saved them with 6.3.2 but it was worth the hassle.
If anybody needs it, send me a private message and I’ll send a Dropbox link.
(Windows installer only!)


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> You can pause the download before installation starts, find the hidden folder on your boot drive, inside which is a metalink text file which contains the actual link to the ISO which you can stove away. Yep, it's tedious, but this way you don't need to worry about "self-destructing"


I've seen you post this and have tried to figure out how to do it on a mac. Do you mean pause in Native Access? Pretty sure I tried this once in the past and couldn't find where the installer hides the disk image. Hopefully someone running macos knows the path to this folder?

The only thing I've been able to get work so far is copy/paste the pkg file the moment the dmg file mounts itself. Depending on the installer though sometimes there isn't enough time. Luckily its worked for Kontakt 6.3.1 and 6.3.2. Always makes me nervous though since I've had it fail on me before as well... Also seems kind of silly that we're supposed to go to such extremes when it really should be either built in to NA, or NI makes the last previous version of Kontakt available via the downloads page, like VSL.

I'm literally about to authorize a brand new machine so timing couldn't be more relevant...


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> You can pause the download before installation starts, find the hidden folder on your boot drive, inside which is a metalink text file which contains the actual link to the ISO which you can stove away. Yep, it's tedious, but this way you don't need to worry about "self-destructing"


Alright figured this out... Looking back at ED's previous posts about this I feel pretty dumb  It really is the same process on a mac. And while it's a paint in the ass it's not complicated.

EDIT: After re-testing this the method I posted previously isn't consistent. See below in post 161. For mac users, once i figure out where the _.tmp-native_..... folder is on mac I'll post info about how to do this on mac.

@EvilDragon only questions is does it fetch the full ISO before it starts to show you any installation progress in NA, or do you need to let it get pretty close to 100%?


----------



## EvilDragon

You can pause right away, the link to the full ISO is in that metalink file. You copy that link, terminate download in NA, then paste link in browser and let it rip.

Note that you don't need the path where ISO is. There is a temporary folder on the root of the boot drive which is hidden (called .tmp-native something something), the metalink file is inside.That's what you need.

What you did there is just copy out the ISO. What I'm talking about is not even downloading the ISO through NA.


----------



## tomosane

So I've shortly tested some of my other libraries with 6.4 (I got problems with SStS as noted earlier). SStB and SStW *seem* to be fine, I didn't notice any problems with randomly noodling with several patches. Same thing with Caspian, Adventure Brass, Berlin Inspire series

SCS seems to be basically unusable with this update, lots of both sticking sustain notes, and also it seems that release samples will simply not play sometimes (random notes here and there). What a mess


----------



## EvilDragon

Again, no acronyms please. Yaron doesn't know them.


----------



## Robert_G

Giscard Rasquin said:


> I got the 6.2.2 installer of NI support. Everything back to normal for now. Had to download some libraries again because I batch re-saved them with 6.3.2 but it was worth the hassle.
> If anybody needs it, send me a private message and I’ll send a Dropbox link.
> (Windows installer only!)



Thank you so much. The reinstall went off with zero problems and everything is working perfectly again.
Infinite thank you s for your helpfulness and taking the time to make the day a lot less stressful for some of us.

Just a repeat for others out there. If you are using the *8dio Silka 2, 4, or 5 syllable arc*s for a current project like I am, *do NOT install the Kontakt 6.4.0 update.*


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> You can pause right away, the link to the full ISO is in that metalink file. You copy that link, terminate download in NA, then paste link in browser and let it rip.
> 
> Note that you don't need the path where ISO is. There is a temporary folder on the root of the boot drive which is hidden (called .tmp-native something something), the metalink file is inside.That's what you need.
> 
> What you did there is just copy out the ISO. What I'm talking about is not even downloading the ISO through NA.


Ah ok I'll have to do some hunting. And after testing a few of the ISOs I copied some work others don't so the way I posted would only work if you catch the pause button right before it was about to self-install. Showing hidden files on mac's pretty painless so I'll have to do some poking around and find where NI hides this folder on mac.... Thanks again for re-reminding everyone.

I still hope NI eventually catches on to why this is a ridiculous way to do things. It really could be as simple as having an archive of the last few versions of each dot installer for the current Kontakt version, (i.e. Kontakt 6.2.x, 6.3.x, etc.) that are only visible to accounts linked to registered Kontakt product users. NA could very easily provide a front end for this when you click on the products info panel.


----------



## ShidoStrife

I have the issue on NI's Own Session Strings Pro 2. It just happens so randomly, but seem to be more often with legato than sustain/accented.


----------



## Rob Elliott

ShidoStrife said:


> I have the issue on NI's Own Session Strings Pro 2. It just happens so randomly, but seem to be more often with legato than sustain/accented.


Seriously - cannot remember an update that 'broke so much'. :( I'll install the older version tomorrow - thanks Giscard for makin' this available to us.


----------



## RonV

Rob Elliott said:


> Seriously - cannot remember an update that 'broke so much'. :( I'll install the older version tomorrow - thanks Giscard for makin' this available to us.


I also have the problem that every time I rescan the VST folder in Cubase 10.5.20 (PC) for a new vst, Cubase blocklists the Kontakt 6.4.0 vst and causes a "serious error" if I have to restart Cubase again. I just re-activate the Kontakt vst again and all is (temporarily) OK. I guess Kontakt 6.4 wasn't quite ready for "prime time"! (But neither was Sine 1.04, I guess!) For now, I'm just avoiding the Cinematic Studios libraries, as they seem to have the most trouble with 6.4.


----------



## Rob Elliott

RonV said:


> I also have the problem that every time I rescan the VST folder in Cubase 10.5.20 (PC) for a new vst, Cubase blocklists the Kontakt 6.4.0 vst and causes a "serious error" if I have to restart Cubase again. I just re-activate the Kontakt vst again and all is (temporarily) OK. I guess Kontakt 6.4 wasn't quite ready for "prime time"! (But neither was Sine 1.04, I guess!) For now, I'm just avoiding the Cinematic Studios libraries, as they seem to have the most trouble with 6.4.


Yep - right now, for me, rolling back is the ONLY option with what libraries are going to be front and center stage tomorrow morning. Grateful I can at least UNDO what was done.


----------



## muziksculp

I didn't update Kontakt to 6.4, but launched Native Access to download a library, and non of the graphics for the libraries are visible. My Native Access shows ver. 1.12.1 (R129). 

Hopefully NI will fix both the Kontakt 6.4 problems, and Native Access Library graphics missing issue.


----------



## rudi

Exactly the same here, on Windows 10! 
Holding back on 6.4 until NI sorts things out.


----------



## Steve Hicks

I guess my question is... I believe from other comments that Yaron is in some way associated with NI and loads of us must have submitted "support" requests, so they know about the issue, and yet they can't just email out links to 6.3.2 as a temporary solution??

The libraries which are now unusable are pretty ubiquitous and used by major names and don't the developers have to pay a licensing fee to NI to be usable on kontakt player? Cinematic Studio are looking into it, for example, and yet NI can't just send out the older version to affected users ? 

Not very fair tbh


----------



## tomosane

Steve Hicks said:


> I guess my question is... I believe from other comments that Yaron is in some way associated with NI and loads of us must have submitted "support" requests, so they know about the issue, and yet they can't just email out links to 6.3.2 as a temporary solution??


Yeah, NI's support form is kind of a mess but I took the time to fill it and specifically asked them to just send me version 6.3.2 for the time being -- I know someone in this thread kindly offered to send 6.2.2 (?) to other users, but since I've batch resaved a bunch of stuff on 6.3 I'd really appreciate that version. Hope it won't take them too long...


----------



## Takabuntu

I am also experiencing the way too long fading notes in CSS, bummer. Dang, should have waited before pushing that update button :-( I wish there was a better way to roll back. But since you can't uninstall libraries in Native Access, I hope there's a not too difficult way to revert to a previous version. Or perhaps there's another update in the pipeline that might fix this?


----------



## Alex W

Hi all, just a quick update to let you know that NI are working on this as a high priority, thanks for your patience! As soon as I have any news I'll let everyone know here.

Thanks


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hi all,

We are aware and working on it, apologies for the issues it is causing.


----------



## Steve Hicks

Yaron_NI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are aware and working on it, apologies for the issues it is causing.



Thanks Yaron. But please can NI send a link for 6.3.2 to use until it is sorted? Several projects I can't continue with atm. I'm sure I'm not alone

Thanks and thanks Alex for looking into this


----------



## YaniDee

I didn't even install it..As someone who's not a developer, these little .1 updates don't thrill me..If it works fine I leave it alone, unless there's a really big reason to update. Maybe one day they'll work on the interface!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Lucky me - the 6.2.2 installer got me back in business - now I don't need to tell my client 'my dog eat my homework pages' :(


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hey all, 

For various reasons it is not as trivial to normally post files online for previous releases as it may seem, in this rare case due to the high profile of the issue, I am including links to the downloads of Kontakt 6.3.2. At the same time, we have identified the issue on our end and will include a fix in a planned imminent 6.4.1 coming hopefully in the next days.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WUo81jxEl5eQ0rrw4inkWLDOktAfJ-Vn/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Mac)


https://drive.google.com/file/d/10eu90FeFWfByCesYK8Uga2GF4fNIXyeI/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Win)


----------



## JLKooistra

Yaron_NI said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are aware and working on it, apologies for the issues it is causing.


Happy to hear that!
Please note: I'm willing to pay (good) money to always have a 'rollback to previous version' as new NA feature


----------



## Yaron_NI

JLKooistra said:


> Happy to hear that!
> Please note: I'm willing to pay (good) many to always have a 'rollback to previous version' as new NA feature




Ya, the company is well aware... I am part of the Kontakt team and I have no direct influence there so I can not comment much.


----------



## Steve Hicks

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For various reasons it is not as trivial to normally post files online for previous releases as it may seem, in this rare case due to the high profile of the issue, I am including links to the downloads of Kontakt 6.3.2. At the same time, we have identified the issue on our end and will include a fix in a planned imminent 6.4.1 coming hopefully in the next days.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WUo81jxEl5eQ0rrw4inkWLDOktAfJ-Vn/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Mac)
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10eu90FeFWfByCesYK8Uga2GF4fNIXyeI/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Win)




Thanks so much Yaron


----------



## Rob Elliott

Yaron - I have already this morning re-installed 6.2.2 (needed to get on this project). All seems to be working at this point. I don't need to now install this 6.3.2, right? (unless I have batched resaved something in 6.3.2)

Thanks for doing this btw.


----------



## joed

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey all,
> 
> For various reasons it is not as trivial to normally post files online for previous releases as it may seem, in this rare case due to the high profile of the issue, I am including links to the downloads of Kontakt 6.3.2. At the same time, we have identified the issue on our end and will include a fix in a planned imminent 6.4.1 coming hopefully in the next days.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1WUo81jxEl5eQ0rrw4inkWLDOktAfJ-Vn/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Mac)
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/10eu90FeFWfByCesYK8Uga2GF4fNIXyeI/view?usp=sharing (Kontakt 6.3.2 - Win)



Hi,i tried clicking on this link and it said the file can't be downloaded because too many people have viewed and/or downloaded it in the last 24 hours. It's not a major issue for me, i just wanted to make you aware of it.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Rob Elliott said:


> Yaron - I have already this morning re-installed 6.2.2 (needed to get on this project). All seems to be working at this point. I don't need to now install this 6.3.2, right? (unless I have batched resaved something in 6.3.2)
> 
> Thanks for doing this btw.




Well... probably not, or you have purchased some library which was created post 6.2.2 or saved content in 6.3.2


----------



## Rob Elliott

Yaron_NI said:


> Well... probably not, or you have purchased some library which was created post 6.2.2 or saved content in 6.3.2


Ok thanks - I'll watch it. If I try to load up something and get an error message - I'll use your version on THAT slave. Thanks again.


----------



## Yaron_NI

We found one more workaround - the issue does not happen if Kontakt is set to single core (standalone and plugin versions).


----------



## Yaron_NI

Updated 6.3.2 links: 

PC
https://we.tl/t-oNry89DBxg
Mac
https://we.tl/t-vHSb3fzoVa


----------



## timbit2006

How many updates will they release before they finally make doing a global purge easy and not something you have to go through 2 drop downs to access? Anyone with low ram knows how annoying it is. Good to know they totally botched it this time before I updated; I hope all is well for those affected.


----------



## robgb

Okay, I just had an odd thing happen. I clicked to open Kontakt 6.4 and a screen popped up that said, "This is a Beta version of Kontakt and will expire in 30 days." I'm not sure about the 30 days part, but getting the message at all was a bit disconcerting.

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## cuttime

robgb said:


> Okay, I just had an odd thing happen. I clicked to open Kontakt 6.4 and a screen popped up that said, "This is a Beta version of Kontakt and will expire in 30 days." I'm not sure about the 30 days part, but getting the message at all was a bit disconcerting.
> 
> Has anyone else had this happen?


Yep. I think everyone is getting it. Already has its own thread.





__





Beta expiration message for Kontakt 6.4


I submitted an NI ticket.




vi-control.net


----------



## vitocorleone123

This Kontakt update.... not so awesome. Somebody(ies) screwed up somewhere.


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## P.N.

Just a small bug with the installer.
I wouldn't worry too much about the "14 days time limit".
It will probably be fixed in the next few days.


----------



## robgb

I rolled back to 6.32


----------



## cuttime

P.N. said:


> Just a small bug with the installer.
> I wouldn't worry too much about the "14 days time limit".
> It will probably be fixed in the next few days.


It's worse than just an installer problem.


----------



## P.N.

cuttime said:


> It's worse than just an installer problem.



Well, i was only refering to the demo pop up message.
Other issues seem to be currently investigated by NI, as we can see from the responses in this thread.

I understand it's easy to become frustrated when software doesn't work, but there are things that can be done to prevent issues like this from impacting our workflow.

I'd say that, if you're working on something really important at the moment and the version you're using is stable, don't update yet. 
There's no rule that states we must immediately update to the latest version, specially if it came out just a few days ago. 

If you're curious about new features and try out a version which doesn't work properly, you can do as @robgb and roll back.

Lastly, try to always keep a backup of the exe and dll files.


----------



## Taj Mikel

Anyone else receiving this after the update? I wasn't getting this on Saturday or Sunday (after having performed the update). Just started receiving this today. Native Access says Kontakt is full version. ?


**EDIT seeing it mentioned in the thread, leaving this post to add examples


----------



## muddyblue

Kontakt 6.4.1 is out now !


----------



## Taj Mikel

muddyblue said:


> Kontakt 6.4.1 is out now !


hooray! Someone go be the guinea pig 😅


----------



## Robert_G

muddyblue said:


> Kontakt 6.4.1 is out now !


Are you going to be the guinea pig?
Edit: Taj beat me to to it....lol


----------



## EvilDragon

All guinea pigs proceed to aisle 5...


Just kidding. But guys, *please remember to copy the Kontakt standalone executable and all plugin files somewhere so that you can revert incaseshithappens!*


----------



## Yaron_NI

We reacted based on the feedback here and in other places, I will stay vigilant and monitor here.

The 6.3.2 artifacts in this thread are also going to stay live for another week.

Feel confident to update, 6.4.1 is for sure better than 6.4.0!


----------



## muddyblue

...testing, works so far... (for me )


----------



## Taj Mikel

Yaron_NI said:


> We reacted based on the feedback here and in other places, I will stay vigilant and monitor here.
> 
> The 6.3.2 artifacts in this thread are also going to stay live for another week.
> 
> Feel confident to update, 6.4.1 is for sure better than 6.4.0!


Thank you Yaron!


----------



## Yaron_NI

Taj Mikel said:


> Thank you Yaron!



Thanks to everyone here both for the feedback and for displaying patience, Kontakt is a passionate thing for everyone in our team and we hated seeing it out there like that, hopefully we are getting there!

If more things arise, we will be on top of them as well, if there is one thing I can say is that we got you on this.


----------



## robgb

Updated. No issues so far.


----------



## Robo Rivard

I'm waiting a few days.


----------



## muziksculp

Has 6.4.1 fixed the issues 6.4.0 was causing with Cinematic Studio Libraries ?


----------



## Takabuntu

muziksculp said:


> Has 6.4.1 fixed the issues 6.4.0 was causing with Cinematic Studio Libraries ?



Did a quick test, but the long decaying note issue with the Cinematic Studio Libraries seem to be gone


----------



## muziksculp

Takabuntu said:


> Did a quick test, but the long decaying note issue with the Cinematic Studio Libraries seem to be gone



Thanks for the feedback. 

I'm still using Kontakt 6.3.2 , I will update to 6.4.1. Hopefully Alex W. is now able to continue polishing, and detailing CSW before it is finally released. I'm guessing this month.


----------



## mannmusica

Yaron_NI said:


> Thanks to everyone here both for the feedback and for displaying patience, Kontakt is a passionate thing for everyone in our team and we hated seeing it out there like that, hopefully we are getting there!
> 
> If more things arise, we will be on top of them as well, if there is one thing I can say is that we got you on this.



We appreciate you


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks for the reports all on latest fix release. Started project so I can't update now (hopefully about a week.) - but will watch the reports especially for you w10 / VEPRO 7 users.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks for the reports all on latest fix release. Started project so I can't update now (hopefully about a week.) - but will watch the reports especially for you w10 / VEPRO 7 users.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks for the reports all on latest fix release. Started project so I can't update now (hopefully about a week.) - but will watch the reports especially for you w10 / VEPRO 7 users.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Too funny - 'multiple SAME posts' on a thread about buggy software. So ironic. :(


----------



## samphony

wer


Yaron_NI said:


> Thanks to everyone here both for the feedback and for displaying patience, Kontakt is a passionate thing for everyone in our team and we hated seeing it out there like that, hopefully we are getting there!
> 
> If more things arise, we will be on top of them as well, if there is one thing I can say is that we got you on this.



Hi Yaron.
Could you guys please fix the Logic Pro Audio Unit auto replace feature that worked for years until 6.2?

Thank you


----------



## Yaron_NI

samphony said:


> wer
> 
> 
> Hi Yaron.
> Could you guys please fix the Logic Pro Audio Unit auto replace feature that worked for years until 6.2?
> 
> Thank you




I have been personally looking into that one actually, hope we can sort it soon.


----------



## EvilDragon

muziksculp said:


> Has 6.4.1 fixed the issues 6.4.0 was causing with Cinematic Studio Libraries ?



Why don't you read the changelog


----------



## easyrider

Is this build now safe to install?


----------



## muddyblue

easyrider said:


> Is this build now safe to install?


You dare. everything ok so far, what dramatic should happen?


----------



## telecode101

..


----------



## pfmusic

Is anyone getting a message when opening up Kontakt 6 full version saying... This is a trial version and will expire in 10 days? Then it disappears. Strange!


----------



## Yaron_NI

pfmusic said:


> Is anyone getting a message when opening up Kontakt 6 full version saying... This is a trial version and will expire in 10 days? Then it disappears. Strange!




Hey Patrick! Ha I remember you since when you did presets for Defiant  

Update to 6.4.1


----------



## pfmusic

Hi Yaron, how are you doing? Defiant days, great little synth 

Just saw theres another recent update, missed that one

Cheers
Patrick


----------



## samphony

Yaron_NI said:


> I have been personally looking into that one actually, hope we can sort it soon.


I’ll keep my fingers crossed. Otherwise I’ll hop on a TIER (former COUP) scooter down Danziger Str. to Schlesische and knock on your door


----------



## samphony

@Yaron_NI could you also look into the possibility to make a true AU v3 available including that feature in cases kontakt crashes that Logic keeps running and doesn’t crash? At least consider brainstorming with the team about that crash protection feature. Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

AUv3 would need to be taken a look into at the level of the whole company and all products, not just Kontakt (similar to VST3). Probably isn't happening anytime soon is my guess.


----------



## samphony

EvilDragon said:


> AUv3 would need to be taken a look into at the level of the whole company and all products, not just Kontakt (similar to VST3). Probably isn't happening anytime soon is my guess.


Over the next two years they might regarding Apple Silicon.


----------



## EvilDragon

AFAIK transition to ARM does not automatically require plugins to be AUv3. No?


----------



## Robo Rivard

6.4.1 Works fine here.


----------



## Uncle Jesse

I'm still getting hanging / stuck notes in 6.4.1 while using 'Session Horns Pro' in Cubase 10.5 / Win10.


----------



## EvilDragon

Double checked that it's 6.4.1 version which Cubase loads by clicking on KONTAKT logo? If yes, then it's a different bug.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Uncle Jesse said:


> I'm still getting hanging / stuck notes in 6.4.1 while using 'Session Horns Pro' in Cubase 10.5 / Win10.



This is an issue that is there since 6.11, we still need to look at that one, but is not a new regression


----------



## alchemist

I'm still having the same issue with crashing inside VEPro when sending activate command to multiple instances through Cubase


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

alchemist said:


> I'm still having the same issue with crashing inside VEPro when sending activate command to multiple instances through Cubase



They’re working on a fix for that.


----------



## jadedsean

So is it safe yet to update? I am currently running 6.3.2, i read that one these updates are given huge problems. Just opened native access and see 6.4.1, any advice?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Giscard Rasquin said:


> They’re working on a fix for that.


As I have 50 vep instances in Cubase - I better continue to wait. My previous version (I rolled back to) of Kontakt is working great. Patience grasshopper.


----------



## Vin

jadedsean said:


> So is it safe yet to update? I am currently running 6.3.2, i read that one these updates are given huge problems. Just opened native access and see 6.4.1, any advice?



6.4.1 crashes Cubase (latest) on exit here (Windows 10 Pro), I reverted back to 6.3.2 which is rock solid here.


----------



## zvenx

Doesn't help you I know Vin, but Yaron, I can close projects in Cubendo fine on both macs and pc here with 6.4.1

rsp


----------



## antcarrier

Does anyone know how to revert back to 6.4.0? 6.4.1 is randomly crashing VEP7 here.


----------



## heisenberg

Random crashes in VEP7! Thank you for letting us know. Sure sounded like we were given the all clear. Can we please assume that on this board that, given the stakes, that many people will be using VEP7. 

I find this infuriating that we are being encouraged to upgrade when doing so can bring down a master template that some people have invested hundreds if not thousands of hours in developing.


----------



## antcarrier

It's driving me nuts actually. I need to reopen my VEP template every hour or so. I should mention that I'm only on the Player version of Kontakt.
Is there an archive of old versions somewhere? I can't find any...


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

antcarrier said:


> It's driving me nuts actually. I need to reopen my VEP template every hour or so. I should mention that I'm only on the Player version of Kontakt.
> Is there an archive of old versions somewhere? I can't find any...



Look under your account on the NI webpage and select “my products and serial numbers” -> updates and drivers -> updates for legacy products -> search for “kontakt”. You’ll be able to download previous versions. 

I had problems as well with VEPRO and this seems to be fixed with the new update they’re working on. Shouldn’t be too long now before they release it I guess.


----------



## antcarrier

Giscard Rasquin said:


> Look under your account on the NI webpage and select “my products and serial numbers” -> updates and drivers -> updates for legacy products -> search for “kontakt”. You’ll be able to download previous versions.
> 
> I had problems as well with VEPRO and this seems to be fixed with the new update they’re working on. Shouldn’t be too long now before they release it I guess.



Thanks, I did try this, but it only contains versions of Kontakt 5.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

antcarrier said:


> Thanks, I did try this, but it only contains versions of Kontakt 5.


Ah true yes. Then maybe wait for the new update. As said, I don’t think it will be too long now

Send you a PM


----------



## EvilDragon

6.4.2 is slated to fix the VEPro issue.


----------



## antcarrier

EvilDragon said:


> 6.4.2 is slated to fix the VEPro issue.


This is great news!


----------



## EvilDragon

6.4.2 is out!


----------



## antcarrier

Hooray!


----------



## Hadrondrift

Hooray? Controlling your excitement and practice patience you must, young Padawan. There is reason for joy, but never there is reason for incautiousness.


----------



## heisenberg

Thank you for the notice and thank you NI developers for what I am sure is hard work.


----------



## zimm83

Update ???? NO thanks.


----------



## antcarrier

Hadrondrift said:


> Hooray? Controlling your excitement and practice patience you must, young Padawan. There is reason for joy, but never there is reason for incautiousness.



Yes - unfortunately the 6.4.2 update does not fix the problem :(
Still looking to roll back to 6.4.0


----------



## Yaron_NI

antcarrier said:


> Yes - unfortunately the 6.4.2 update does not fix the problem :(
> Still looking to roll back to 6.4.0




Hey, what is the specific problem? I think you may be having a different one? What we fixed had to do with loading multiple instances at once with Vienna. Care to again explain from the top, I will look into it.


----------



## antcarrier

Yaron_NI said:


> Hey, what is the specific problem? I think you may be having a different one? What we fixed had to do with loading multiple instances at once with Vienna. Care to again explain from the top, I will look into it.



Hi Yaron, thanks. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Rob Elliott

I am on VEP7 across 4 machines - watching this eagerly.


----------



## Indivism

Hi guys! Im still having trouble with long release notes in certain Kontakt libraries, even after updating to 6.4.2. When using Spitfire Studio Strings, I set the release to its lowest value and tightness to maximum. When playing certain chords, one note within those chords sometimes decay really slowly, as if it has a really long release time. This is frustrating because certain tight sections that I am writing will always have a trailing note that messes up the entire composition. Is there a fix in the future? Thank you!


----------



## EvilDragon

Would be best if you could tell with which NKIs from Spitfire Studio Strings you get it, and a DAW project showcasing the issue. Does it happen always, or sporadically?

Also, are you 1000% sure you're on 6.4.2 (click KONTAKT logo in top left)?


----------



## Indivism

Sure! I am using the a - Violins 1 (8) - Core techniques NKI, which can be found in _Advanced_\Extended Techniques. To reproduce, try playing a C Maj chord multiple times while on the Long articulation. With max tightness and minimum release, sometimes the chord behaves as expected and cuts off fast. However, other times one of the notes will ring out for a while.


----------



## geronimo

KSP Reference Manual (6.4.) available .



https://www.native-instruments.com/fileadmin/ni_media/downloads/manuals/kontakt/KSP_Reference_Manual_26_08_2020_ENGLISH.pdf


----------



## alchemist

Just tried 6.4.2 and still getting the VEPro crash, rolling back to 6.2.2


----------



## heisenberg

alchemist said:


> Just tried 6.4.2 and still getting the VEPro crash, rolling back to 6.2.2



Thank you for the update. As we know this is important/critical to many of us.


----------



## EvilDragon

It is highly likely what alchemist is experiencing is something entirely different from the major VEPro bug that was for sure fixed in 6.4.2. It might be system-specific, so it might not apply to _all_ VEPro users. Still worth a shot trying 6.4.2 to see how it works for you in particular.


----------



## NYC Composer

Any problem using 6.4.2 and 5.8.1 simultaneously in VEP 6 on Mojave?


----------



## Mornats

Indivism said:


> Sure! I am using the a - Violins 1 (8) - Core techniques NKI, which can be found in _Advanced_\Extended Techniques. To reproduce, try playing a C Maj chord multiple times while on the Long articulation. With max tightness and minimum release, sometimes the chord behaves as expected and cuts off fast. However, other times one of the notes will ring out for a while.


I've just tried this out. Kontakt full 6.4.2 standalone version. Spitfire Studio Strings core, same patch you mentioned, same tightness and release settings and I can't get any notes to hang. Tried for a good few minutes too. Are you in a DAW doing this?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Dang - I have to load an instrument and it says my version is 'too old' (I rolled back because I have 4 puters on VEPRO 7 (w10). Any similar rigs out there seeing the latest version of Kontakt on Native Access playing nicely?


----------



## alchemist

Is anyone else still getting the hanging notes for CSS and CSB on 6.4.2?


----------



## Kevperry777

alchemist said:


> Is anyone else still getting the hanging notes for CSS and CSB on 6.4.2?


 Yes. Ugh.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Kevperry777 said:


> Yes. Ugh.



Are you? This has been fixed for these libraries. Are you sure you are both talking about the same libraries and are on 6.4.2 ?


----------



## Yaron_NI

Also aside from the three users I talked with and seem to have resolved the Vienna issues, did I miss any others here with Vienna and 6.4.2 issues? Or more generally - anyone here still reporting experiencing crashes with 6.4.2? From my impression there is no outstanding new issue, correct me if I am wrong please and I will have a look.


----------



## Kevperry777

Yaron_NI said:


> Are you? This has been fixed for these libraries. Are you sure you are both talking about the same libraries and are on 6.4.2 ?



yep I have 6.4.2. (R93)


----------



## Yaron_NI

So again sorry for asking, there was talk here about Spitfire Libraries, and talk about Cinematic Studio Strings. You are talking about which?


----------



## Kevperry777

Yaron_NI said:


> So again sorry for asking, there was talk here about Spitfire Libraries, and talk about Cinematic Studio Strings. You are talking about which?



Alchemist asked "Is anyone else still getting the hanging notes for CSS and CSB on 6.4.2?" So I was answering him referring to CSB and CSS. I'm emailing with Alex to see what is happening.


----------



## EvilDragon

And I kindly requested people not to use shorthands for library names in this thread.

@Yaron_NI he's talking about Cinematic Studio Strings/Brass.


----------



## heisenberg

I purchased Mosaic Tape from Heavyocity today, not realizing it requires the most upto date version of Kontakt. I would like to install the newest version of Kontakt but I need the option, at hand, to be able to roll back to 6.2.2 before I proceed. I tried using the NI Tech Support wizard but it did not take my series of actions into a proper response or action on their part. How do I get an copy of the installer for the 6.2.2 version of Kontakt without wasting huge amounts of time messing with NI's support wizard? 

I still do not see anything definitive about the VEPro 7 issue(s) being completely resolved with the newest version of Kontakt.


----------



## EvilDragon

You don't need the installer. Just look for the plugin files of Kontakt and copy them out somewhere. So that will be Kontakt.dll on Windows and Kontakt.component (I think) on Mac.



heisenberg said:


> I still do not see anything definitive about the VEPro 7 issue(s) being completely resolved with the newest version of Kontakt.



The reported issues with VEPro 7 have been fixed in 6.4.2.


----------



## Yaron_NI

EvilDragon said:


> And I kindly requested people not to use shorthands for library names in this thread.
> 
> @Yaron_NI he's talking about Cinematic Studio Strings/Brass.




The thing is this issue was fixed with 6.4.2 and verified by myself and by beta testers and by users as well as after the public release so I am a bit baffled, is anyone else here still experiencing issues with Cinematic Studio Strings?

Maybe let's try this, @Kevperry777 , can you post your reproduction steps, step by step from launching Kontakt until you hit the issue, let's see if this is the same as the previous issue or different?


----------



## rrichard63

EvilDragon said:


> Just look for the plugin files of Kontakt and copy them out somewhere. So that will be Kontakt.dll on Windows and Kontakt.component (I think) on Mac.


I also save the standalone executable (kontakt.exe in Windows).


----------



## heisenberg

Updating this thread... Installed Kontakt 6.4.2. several days ago. So far the Kontakt laden VEPro 7 Pro template has been functioning well. Thank you to those in the thread and behind the scenes for your assistance.


----------



## Robert_G

Has everyone got things back to normal yet with 6.4.2? Are CSS/CSB fixed? I haven't been using them much since the update so I don't know. Has NI acknowledged anything else that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Toecutter

Robert_G said:


> Has everyone got things back to normal yet with 6.4.2? Are CSS/CSB fixed? I haven't been using them much since the update so I don't know. Has NI acknowledged anything else that needs to be fixed?


I still get hanging notes with CSS, CSSS and CSB, can't use them.
Another big problem in Kontakt 6.4.2 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/huge-issue-with-kontakt-not-unloading-ram.101272/


----------



## Robert_G

Toecutter said:


> I still get hanging notes with CSS, CSSS and CSB, can't use them.
> Another big problem in Kontakt 6.4.2 https://vi-control.net/community/threads/huge-issue-with-kontakt-not-unloading-ram.101272/



I haven't had the RAM unloading issues. 
What articulations in CSS/CSB are giving you the issues. I want to see if I can recreate them.


----------



## Toecutter

Robert_G said:


> I haven't had the RAM unloading issues.
> What articulations in CSS/CSB are giving you the issues. I want to see if I can recreate them.


YOu are lucky, even Evil Dragon is having the RAM issue.
All longs: sustain, tremolo, marcato, harmonic. I can't play 10 seconds without hanging notes.


----------



## Robert_G

Toecutter said:


> YOu are lucky, even Evil Dragon is having the RAM issue.
> All longs: sustain, tremolo, marcato, harmonic. I can't play 10 seconds without hanging notes.



Nevermind....I am definitely having the RAM issue. I'm shocked how long its taking for them to fix this.


----------



## EvilDragon

The "issue" is that RAM is just being allocated differently. It's entirely a legitimate method and other programs also use it. The RAM isn't cleared immediately, but it DOES get reused when you load a different patch. So it sorta evens out. However yes, it doesn't "look good" so it will be fixed.



Robert_G said:


> I'm shocked how long its taking for them to fix this.



The fix is non-trivial. Plus Big Sur compatibility is more important currently.


----------



## telecode101

hi, sorry, what ver of Cubase are you running? what patch version?


----------



## AtlasMusic

I made a post but figured this was also a good place to post a bug I found. In 6.4.2 any time based Kontakt instruments, not talking about looped audio, dont work properly in Ableton. Things like DM-307 or any other sequencer libraries. From bars 1-32 everythings good but bars 33 on anything played loses sync in a few beats. I will note this only happens when you play from the start of the midi, if you play before it its business as usual, but in bars 1-32 you can play from the start of the midi fine. Strange.


----------



## Danny

Hello,

Anyone knows NI's link to submit crash logs? Kontakt 6.4.2 is crashing frequently on my machine and it brings also Cubase to crash. (Windows 10, Cubase). It might be these crashes related with the RAM issues.

After reading the hanging notes for Kontakt 6.4.2 in this forum, I want to roll back to more stable older Kontakt. I don't maintain previous Kontakt dll, how I can get older Kontakt dll for rolling back?, Thanks.


----------



## blue5

Same issue here with 6.4.2, crashing my VEP7 pretty often on Mojave. Even worse, VEP won't start after force quit and mac won't restart for some reason, I get black screen and endless waiting circle . Have to hard reset every time. Where can I find some stable kontakt version?


----------



## AtlasMusic

blue5 said:


> Same issue here with 6.4.2, crashing my VEP7 pretty often on Mojave. Even worse, VEP won't start after force quit and mac won't restart for some reason, I get black screen and endless waiting circle . Have to hard reset every time. Where can I find some stable kontakt version?


I reached out to Native Instruments and they sent me the install for 6.3.2 which seems to be the most stable version recently. You can try hitting them up too, it took about 2 days. Just specify what OS as in the past they sent me the wrong one and I had to reach out again.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hi all, 

The RAM issue is fixed on our side and will be included in the next Kontakt release.


----------



## blue5

AtlasMusic said:


> I reached out to Native Instruments and they sent me the install for 6.3.2 which seems to be the most stable version recently. You can try hitting them up too, it took about 2 days. Just specify what OS as in the past they sent me the wrong one and I had to reach out again.



thanks! I'll try with Kontakt 5, since I have a deadline today and luckily have K5 still installed


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hi again all,

I have reached out in private to the remaining users here who are reporting issues with 6.4.2 , is anyone else having additional issues that surfaced with 6.4.x and were not discussed, acknowledged or mentioned to be resovled here with 6.4.2 ?

Thanks


----------



## Yaron_NI

Sorry to spam but one more thing 

I encourage any of you who is interested to reach out to me with your email address and I will gladly invite you over to our beta platform, where these issues can be directly communicated to our team, and you can help us iron out issues in upcoming versions.


----------



## Robert_G

Any news when the next update is coming?


----------



## EvilDragon

Should be sometime this month probably.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> Should be sometime this month probably.


Sounds like something Alex from Cinematic Studios would say.


----------



## geronimo

Robert_G said:


> Any news when the next update is coming?


It"s here, via Native Access _ (6.5.0. version)


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for Kontakt 6.5.0 and Creator Tools 1.3.0!


----------



## easyrider

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for Kontakt 6.5.0 and Creator Tools 1.3.0!


Will it break anything ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Why not read the changelog and see what was fixed first?


----------



## muddyblue

.. no I trust em blind


----------



## Yaron_NI

i got your backs  As any release there could be issues, if they arise we will be on top of them. 

Issues we didn't find ourselves will only reach us if users let us know about them.

So by all means, dive in and I am following among other places here as well.


----------



## Tavman

thanks yaron, will the will the issue with the wave editor grid tempo not being able to input ones own bpm be fixed?


----------



## Yaron_NI

it IS fixed, see change log


----------



## Robert_G

Any guinea pigs take the plunge yet?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes we had a pretty decent beta test period with an increased number of testers.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Curious to see if the CPU leak still happens when Kontakt is sitting idle for 48 hours (it results in 100% CPU usage followed by a crash.)


----------



## Rob Elliott

nice. I'll grab as soon as I deliver this project in hand.


----------



## Mike Greene

EvilDragon said:


> *CHANGED *Minimum supported macOS version is now 10.13


That one's gonna hurt. I understand the need to require newer OS's, mind you, and I put more blame on Apple for their constant "upgrades" than I do on NI. But still ... this one's gonna hurt, because there are a lot of us out there who are in a tug of war between new and old operating systems. Pro Tools being a common culprit, since a lot of us have iLoks for PT10, 11 and 12, before they went to subscriptions. 10.12 was the sweet spot for that.

I can work around that for my own uses, of course, but I suspect a lot of customers won't be able to do 10.13, so I'll need to drop anchor on 6.4 as far as Realitone goes. (As if I ever stopped developing on 5.6.8.  )


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> Yes we had a pretty decent beta test period with an increased number of testers.



*Caution....Fastest uninstall on an Kontakt Update I have ever done.

If you have any older arrangements in Cubase where ANY Kontakt library is now in in a different location on your computer, the whole thing freezes and Kontakt will no longer let you "browse a folder" to find the samples. *

1. The 'moved' samples don't load (not that you would expect them too)
2. Even disabling and enabling the track does nothing. It does not prompt you to 'search for samples' like it used to.
3. You can't even add a new instrument in the old arrangement. Kontakt completely freezes.
4. When loading the older arrangement, you get a white box that says *see attached pic*
5. Again....the second you click on the instrument button...the whole thing freezes.


----------



## Robert_G

Well.....back to 6.3.2......*installs*....oh look at that....everything works perfectly again.

At this rate, I'm never going to get the new Ethera Gold 2.5. I really wish sample library developers would keep their newest products at least 3 updates before the most recent one.


----------



## chimuelo

Yaron_NI said:


> it IS fixed, see change log


Ladies & Gentlemen....Faxi strikes again.
With you and EDrag involved I fear nothing.

Ankyu


----------



## Yaron_NI

chimuelo said:


> Ladies & Gentlemen....Faxi strikes again.
> With you and EDrag involved I fear nothing.
> 
> Ankyu


ha is that you jim?  i'd recognise the ankyu anywhere


----------



## Yaron_NI

Robert_G said:


> *Caution....Fastest uninstall on an Kontakt Update I have ever done.
> 
> If you have any older arrangements in Cubase where ANY Kontakt library is now in in a different location on your computer, the whole thing freezes and Kontakt will no longer let you "browse a folder" to find the samples. *
> 
> 1. The 'moved' samples don't load (not that you would expect them too)
> 2. Even disabling and enabling the track does nothing. It does not prompt you to 'search for samples' like it used to.
> 3. You can't even add a new instrument in the old arrangement. Kontakt completely freezes.
> 4. When loading the older arrangement, you get a white box that says *see attached pic*
> 5. Again....the second you click on the instrument button...the whole thing freezes.


will pm you tomorrow to track this


----------



## Grizzlymv

Robert_G said:


> *Caution....Fastest uninstall on an Kontakt Update I have ever done.
> 
> If you have any older arrangements in Cubase where ANY Kontakt library is now in in a different location on your computer, the whole thing freezes and Kontakt will no longer let you "browse a folder" to find the samples. *
> 
> 1. The 'moved' samples don't load (not that you would expect them too)
> 2. Even disabling and enabling the track does nothing. It does not prompt you to 'search for samples' like it used to.
> 3. You can't even add a new instrument in the old arrangement. Kontakt completely freezes.
> 4. When loading the older arrangement, you get a white box that says *see attached pic*
> 5. Again....the second you click on the instrument button...the whole thing freezes.


that's concerning. anyone else has similar issue? I haven't updated yet, but I do have several projects that would end up in that situation. I was about to update, but you made me rethink this for now.


----------



## geronimo

Mike Greene said:


> That one's gonna hurt. I understand the need to require newer OS's, mind you, and I put more blame on Apple for their constant "upgrades" than I do on NI. But still ... this one's gonna hurt, because there are a lot of us out there who are in a tug of war between new and old operating systems.


And then, no need to try to install it; Native Access does not arrive at the end of the procedure if you are under SIERRA.


----------



## khollister

So I tried to duplicate this issue by creating a Quickload slot, moving the library folder somewhere else and then loading the instrument from the quickload item. Got a Warning dialog box that I cleared with no freezing or crashing. Big Sur, Logic 10.6.1, Kontakt 6.5.


----------



## Mike Greene

Mike Greene said:


> That one's gonna hurt. I understand the need to require newer OS's, mind you, and I put more blame on Apple for their constant "upgrades" than I do on NI. But still ... this one's gonna hurt, because there are a lot of us out there who are in a tug of war between new and old operating systems. Pro Tools being a common culprit, since a lot of us have iLoks for PT10, 11 and 12, before they went to subscriptions. 10.12 was the sweet spot for that.
> 
> I can work around that for my own uses, of course, but I suspect a lot of customers won't be able to do 10.13, so I'll need to drop anchor on 6.4 as far as Realitone goes. (As if I ever stopped developing on 5.6.8.  )


I may have to retract this one. I started a poll of Mac Users and it seems almost no one is running systems older than High Sierra. Happy to be wrong on this!


----------



## YaniDee

I never rush to update Kontakt..as a user who doesn't do a lot of "under the hood tweaking", I never notice much difference from one version to the next..it only gets my attention if I can't open a new library.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Mike Greene said:


> I may have to retract this one. I started a poll of Mac Users and it seems almost no one is running systems older than High Sierra. Happy to be wrong on this!


I'd say unless you are running old hardware that forces you to stay on an older OS versions, Mojave is the oldest now that makes real sense - and before the advent of Logic 10.6 it was actually the sweet spot. Still it is if you are OK with Logic 10.5x. Mojave is still more friendly and stable than Catalina, Big Sur is too new and besides that lays foundations for massive privacy breaches by active cloaking of outgoing traffic of Apple's own applications (Why would that be necessary if Apple is actually so serious about privacy, as they advertise? I call BS on that.).
Regardless, it always makes sense to stay at least a year behind concerning the OS. I feel this especially now since they did not get Catalina to work as well as Mojave and yet jumped on to Big Sur. That does not feel good.


----------



## EvilDragon

Wunderhorn said:


> Curious to see if the CPU leak still happens when Kontakt is sitting idle for 48 hours (it results in 100% CPU usage followed by a crash.)



Unfortunately this is extremely unwieldy to test so that wasn't tested (and likely won't be).


----------



## zimm83

This doesn' t mean K6 is compatible with new M1 macs ?
Will be a next update ?
Thanks.


----------



## Anthony

EvilDragon said:


> *6.5.0 - 2020-01-27*
> 
> *IMPROVED *Missing content across all Kontakt instances can now be resolved from a single dialog





Robert_G said:


> *Caution....Fastest uninstall on an Kontakt Update I have ever done.
> 
> If you have any older arrangements in Cubase where ANY Kontakt library is now in in a different location on your computer, the whole thing freezes and Kontakt will no longer let you "browse a folder" to find the samples. *
> 
> 1. The 'moved' samples don't load (not that you would expect them too)
> 2. Even disabling and enabling the track does nothing. It does not prompt you to 'search for samples' like it used to.
> 3. You can't even add a new instrument in the old arrangement. Kontakt completely freezes.
> 4. When loading the older arrangement, you get a white box that says *see attached pic*
> 5. Again....the second you click on the instrument button...the whole thing freezes.


Just curious, is the improvement listed above (by ED) not suppose to prevent scenarios like that described by Robert_G? Did this improvement actually make things worse?


----------



## EvilDragon

zimm83 said:


> This doesn' t mean K6 is compatible with new M1 macs ?
> Will be a next update ?



Big Sur support is not the same thing as Apple Silicon support. AS support is slated for a later update.


----------



## Robert_G

Anthony said:


> Just curious, is the improvement listed above (by ED) not suppose to prevent scenarios like that described by Robert_G? Did this improvement actually make things worse?


Yaron from NI was able to produce what I described so it is a real problem. He’s already working to fix it, but if you’re in my shoes....do not update yet.


----------



## ed buller

EvilDragon said:


> Big Sur support is not the same thing as Apple Silicon support. AS support is slated for a later update.


Sir...whilst your here, Please might I pick your Brains ? 


After doing a batch re-save on kontakt ( 6 windows 10 ) when I open old sessions from my other machine in my new cubase I have to manually find ALL my libraries and samples for both Kontakt and Battery !.......what did I do wrong ?

best

ed


----------



## zimm83

EvilDragon said:


> Big Sur support is not the same thing as Apple Silicon support. AS support is slated for a later update.


Thank a LOT !


----------



## EvilDragon

ed buller said:


> Sir...whilst your here, Please might I pick your Brains ?
> 
> 
> After doing a batch re-save on kontakt ( 6 windows 10 ) when I open old sessions from my other machine in my new cubase I have to manually find ALL my libraries and samples for both Kontakt and Battery !.......what did I do wrong ?
> 
> best
> 
> ed



You did nothing wrong. Batch resaving a library outside of a DAW project doesn't really fix the paths to samples stored *in* the DAW project.


----------



## ed buller

EvilDragon said:


> You did nothing wrong. Batch resaving a library outside of a DAW project doesn't really fix the paths to samples stored *in* the DAW project.


Ah ha...Thank you

best

ed


----------



## Laddy

It seems HiDPI works properly in Cubase now, but not sure if it's because of the Kontakt update or the Cubase update that was released at the same time.


----------



## Toecutter

@Yaron_NI @EvilDragon The RAM issue was improved but not fixed, windows 10 Pro here.
In Kontakt 6.3.1 the main patch from Genesis choir is 2.6GB fully loaded and when I close the instrument, RAM drops to 313MB which is nice and how it used to work before 6.4 broke everything.

In Kontakt 6.5 the same patch drops to 883MB when "released" from memory. It's better than having NO memory unload at all like in 6.4 but it's still eating a lot of memory for no reason. I've tried several instruments from several libraries, same results. RAM is not being fully released after I close instruments, even if I wait.

That's not how Kontakt memory management used to work until 6.4 broke things. It may not be a big deal for users with hundreds of GBs of RAM but it's very bad for us portable users. Please test and compare 6.5 to 6.3

On a positive note, Cinematic Studio series hanging notes are fixed, thanks for that XD


----------



## StefanoM

Robert_G said:


> Well.....back to 6.3.2......*installs*....oh look at that....everything works perfectly again.
> 
> At this rate, I'm never going to get the new Ethera Gold 2.5. I really wish sample library developers would keep their newest products at least 3 updates before the most recent one.



Ethera Gold 2.51 is for Kontakt 6.4 not for 6.5

What's your problem? Actually, I work on Kontakt 6.4.2 with a lot of Libraries, no big problem at all.


----------



## Robert_G

StefanoM said:


> Ethera Gold 2.51 is for Kontakt 6.4 not for 6.5
> 
> What's your problem? Actually, I work on Kontakt 6.4.2 with a lot of Libraries, no big problem at all.


Perhaps you haven’t been reading the posts here. There are multiple people here having different problems with various libraries mentioned in various topics on anything newer than the latest Kontakt 6.3 which is the last fully stable version

Until NI resolves these problems, many of us simply can’t update Kontakt or our current projects won’t run properly.


----------



## EvilDragon

Toecutter said:


> @Yaron_NI @EvilDragon The RAM issue was improved but not fixed, windows 10 Pro here.



Memory management was reverted to pre-6.4 behavior completely...


----------



## detritusdave

I haven't had the chance to update yet - does the Windows UI scaling change mean that it now matches the scaling of Cubase 11 (i.e. if I have my overall Win scaling set to 150%, then the Kontakt UI is also 150% rather than the 100% it currently is)?


----------



## Toecutter

EvilDragon said:


> Memory management was reverted to pre-6.4 behavior completely...


This is confusing, Kontakt 6.5 is not releasing all the memory like it used to pre-6.4, something is still amiss big time 🤷‍♂️
Can you please test and compare?


----------



## EvilDragon

I did, behaves the same over here as it did prior to 6.4.


----------



## AnhrithmonGelasma

EvilDragon said:


> I did, behaves the same over here as it did prior to 6.4.


Could it be OS or DAW dependent (or etc.)?


----------



## EvilDragon

Might be DAW dependent since they all have their own different memory handling. I compared both in Reaper and standalone, 6.5.0 behaves the same as 6.3.2 over here.


----------



## Ashermusic

Just updated, what fresh hell is this?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Robert_G said:


> Perhaps you haven’t been reading the posts here. There are multiple people here having different problems with various libraries mentioned in various topics on anything newer than the latest Kontakt 6.3 which is the last fully stable version
> 
> Until NI resolves these problems, many of us simply can’t update Kontakt or our current projects won’t run properly.


Did you find a solution to this with NI yet? 6.5.1 maybe.


----------



## EvilDragon

6.5.1 will definitely fix that.

In the interim, a user on NI forums has found a workaround. Make a new duplicate track for every Kontakt instance affected. Make sure you don't open the old tracks before deleting them. Setting up new totally identical tracks seems unnaffected.

@Ashermusic The above might also pertain to what you're seeing there.


----------



## Ashermusic

EvilDragon said:


> 6.5.1 will definitely fix that.
> 
> In the interim, a user on NI forums has found a workaround. Make a new duplicate track for every Kontakt instance affected. Make sure you don't open the old tracks before deleting them. Setting up new totally identical tracks seems unnaffected.
> 
> @Ashermusic The above might also pertain to what you're seeing there.


Thanks E.D.


----------



## Robert_G

Ashermusic said:


> Just updated, what fresh hell is this?


Lol. I’ve been in PM with Yaron for a few days in this. They are working on it.


----------



## Yaron_NI

People the picture IS CORRECT .... this is the new missing samples workflow, you get that message , open any instance and you resolve them all with one dialog (the bug robert found not withstanding)


----------



## EvilDragon

@Yaron_NI Maybe the wording on that dialog could be reworded so that it makes more sense to a regular user?


----------



## Yaron_NI

EvilDragon said:


> @Yaron_NI Maybe the wording on that dialog could be reworded so that it makes more sense to a regular user?


I think the workflow change just needs getting used to.

The bug seems to be only with Cubase on Windows, we are on it.


----------



## Conor

Would Cubase projects that use VE Pro to house all their Kontakt instances be affected by this bug?


----------



## jcrosby

Yaron_NI said:


> People the picture IS CORRECT .... this is the new missing samples workflow, you get that message , open any instance and you resolve them all with one dialog (the bug robert found not withstanding)


Does this mean_ search spotlight _isn't an option for mac users anymore if samples aren't found? If so why?!


----------



## EvilDragon

Sure is, once you open any instance of Kontakt after clicking that dialog away.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Conor Brace Music said:


> Would Cubase projects that use VE Pro to house all their Kontakt instances be affected by this bug?


the missing content would be in vienna and not in kontakt, so in this case no would not be affected.


----------



## Toecutter

EvilDragon said:


> Might be DAW dependent since they all have their own different memory handling. I compared both in Reaper and standalone, 6.5.0 behaves the same as 6.3.2 over here.


I tested standalone and Cubase. Both are still not releasing all the RAM, happens with every library. Reverted to 6.3.2 and it's smooth sail again. 

Anyone else can check this?? @whitewasteland I just read your other thread, is 6.5 releasing ALL the memory for you or is it still eating some of the ram compared to 6.3?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

@Toecutter I'll check in detail tomorrow but I really had the feeling it was back to how it was in 6.3


----------



## Toecutter

whitewasteland said:


> @Toecutter I'll check in detail tomorrow but I really had the feeling it was back to how it was in 6.3


Appreciate it! Will be nice to confirm with someone else before I contact support to dig deeper


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> 6.5.1 will definitely fix that.


The question is when will that be?
6.4.0 came out on Aug 26th....and Kontakt has not been working properly for many libraries including many newer well known ones since then. That was over 5 months ago. I don't think that it is unreasonable that some of us are getting a little impatient.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yaron said they're on it. So they're on it. The bug first needs to be found, then verified, then tested, then a closed beta test, and so on. It won't be _tomorrow. _It cannot be a rushed process.


----------



## SomeGuy

experiencing some issues that are being reported here and wonder if I should roll back. Are there instructions on how to downgrade back to K6.3?


----------



## Yaron_NI

SomeGuy said:


> experiencing some issues that are being reported here and wonder if I should roll back. Are there instructions on how to downgrade back to K6.3?


which issues specifically?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

Toecutter said:


> Appreciate it! Will be nice to confirm with someone else before I contact support to dig deeper


You were right ! It seems like some RAM is still kept hostage. I have honestly no clue if this was the case with 6.3 because it's much less than with 6.4... but still !

Here is a little test I just made, you can see the RAM load at each step in Task Manager.

1) Empty Cubase project





2) I'm creating an Instrument Track, loaded with an empty instance of Kontakt





3) Loading a heavy patch into Kontakt : Berlin Brass Horn 1 Legato with all mics and no purge !





4) Removing the Berlin Brass patch - back to an empty Kontakt instance





5) Removing Kontakt and its Instrument Track - back to an empty Cubase Project






I would say the difference between 1. and 5. is very neglictible, but there is a real difference (actually 2X the load) between 2. and 4.


----------



## Manaberry

Must be memory used for scalable GUI.


----------



## Ashermusic

Yaron_NI said:


> I think the workflow change just needs getting used to.
> 
> The bug seems to be only with Cubase on Windows, we are on it.


I think ED is right, the wording is at best misleading.


----------



## Toecutter

whitewasteland said:


> You were right ! It seems like some RAM is still kept hostage. I have honestly no clue if this was the case with 6.3 because it's much less than with 6.4... but still !
> 
> Here is a little test I just made, you can see the RAM load at each step in Task Manager.
> 
> 1) Empty Cubase project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) I'm creating an Instrument Track, loaded with an empty instance of Kontakt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Loading a heavy patch into Kontakt : Berlin Brass Horn 1 Legato with all mics and no purge !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4) Removing the Berlin Brass patch - back to an empty Kontakt instance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5) Removing Kontakt and its Instrument Track - back to an empty Cubase Project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would say the difference between 1. and 5. is very neglictible, but there is a real difference (actually 2X the load) between 2. and 4.


Thank you, that's the exact behavior I'm experiencing. I also have Berlin Brass, same results.

This is very reproducible, down to the kb values... @Yaron_NI @EvilDragon could you please check the with beta team, not sure how they missed it?



Manaberry said:


> Must be memory used for scalable GUI.


I think you are referring to Cubase? I'm having this issue in both standalone and plugin versions. RAM was fully purged when I removed an instrument in Kontakt 6.3, not at all in 6.4, and about 2/3 in 6.5.0, which is an improvement but still not fixed.

I detail my experience with Genesis choir here if other Genesis users want to compare https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontakt-updates-current-version-6-5-0.95552/post-4753726


----------



## roq

Is the current Sublime KSP working with the new bindings? 
Just updated from the repository and it won't compile EFFECT_PAR_IRC_REVERSE...
Am I missing something?


----------



## EvilDragon

It's not updated yet.


----------



## roq

ok thanks!


----------



## Oblitathor

So the 6.5 update seems to have killed off my homemade libraries, which no longer appear in the Libraries tab. It's fine with anything that has an official SNPID, but the others don't show. They show up fine in Kontakt 5.6, and were in v6 too until I updated. :(


----------



## EvilDragon

"Homemade libraries" in the Libraries tab is not supported nor condoned by NI. The Libraries tab is reserved only for officially encoded Kontakt Player libraries. Any hacks like that you're doing on your own and NI has no obligation to support them, and can be killed off at any time (as you noticed).


----------



## Oblitathor

How unfortunate.


----------



## EvilDragon

6.5.1 is out!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> 6.5.1 is out!


Did they fix the problem with finding samples that have been moved to a different location?


----------



## EvilDragon

Can you please read the changelog in post #1 

Yaron said he sent you the build with the fix... did you even try it?


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> Can you please read the changelog in post #1
> 
> Yaron said he sent you the build with the fix... did you even try it?


The build he sent only seemed to partially fix the problem. If the one he sent me was the same as the official one, then I'm not sure why the official one worked fully and the one he sent me didn't.

Anyways....I just tried the 6.5.1 *official update* and it does seem to work, but I'm trying to wrap my head around it.

I loaded up a .cpr file with about 20 tracks where the samples have a new home. It took over 3 minutes where as before when I did it manually, I could do it in half the time.

What I don't understand is....lets say I enter a Light & Sound sample folder when prompted. It says I can search for any Kontakt instance and they will ALL resolve. So Light & Sound is on one drive, but Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion is on another drive....so once Light & Sound is done loading the samples....it no longer asks me anymore, but it seems that Kontakt searches by itself for the rest. But Rhapsody Orchestra Percussion is on another drive. I'm confused how Kontakt will find it in an efficient manner considering that those samples are nowhere near the Light & Sound samples on my computer....and that is why I think it's taking longer to locate all the samples compared to when I was able to do each one manually.

I'm glad you guys fixed it and it's working, but honestly......this was something that was never broken before 6.5.0 and should have been left alone IMHO.


----------



## EvilDragon

Well, Big Sur was the reason for this change (because in Big Sur, plugins cannot spawn dialogs willy-nilly anymore). So rather than requiring the user to manually open each and every instance in order to resolve missing samples, it's all done from one place.

Thanks, Apple, once again, for messing with things.


----------



## samphony

EvilDragon said:


> Well, Big Sur was the reason for this change (because in Big Sur, plugins cannot spawn dialogs willy-nilly anymore). So rather than requiring the user to manually open each and every instance in order to resolve missing samples, it's all done from one place.
> 
> Thanks, Apple, once again, for messing with things.


Hopefully for the better😉


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> 6.5.1 is out!


Best estimated guess as to when Kontakt 7 will come out??
The reason I ask is because it will be nice to have a second version (Kontakt 6.3.2) for older libs that run stable and never need Kontakt to update.


----------



## Geomir

Robert_G said:


> Best estimated guess as to when Kontakt 7 will come out??
> The reason I ask is because it will be nice to have a second version (Kontakt 6.3.2) for older libs that run stable and never need Kontakt to update.


Surely before OPUS!


----------



## Mike Greene

Robert_G said:


> The reason I ask is because it will be nice to have a second version (Kontakt 6.3.2) for older libs that run stable and never need Kontakt to update.


You know you can do this, right?


----------



## Robert_G

Mike Greene said:


> You know you can do this, right?


I do not have that. In program files, I simply have 'Kontakt', and it's in Cubase where I need to open it up.


----------



## EvilDragon

You can simply create copies of executables/plugin files before an update and rename them.

Kontakt 7... anyone's guess. Not any time soon I reckon.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> You can simply create copies of executables/plugin files before an update and rename them.


Thank you. Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to do this?


----------



## Mike Greene

Robert_G said:


> Thank you. Is there a tutorial somewhere on how to do this?


It's not hard. Before you update Kontakt, make a copy of the existing Kontakt folder (I think you're on a Mac, so use Command-D or whatever method you prefer for making copies) and rename that new folder as "Kontakt 6.3.2" or whatever version it is.

Then when you update Kontakt, Native Access will update the original "Kontakt" folder and leave your duplicate "Kontakt 6.3.2" folder untouched. After a few years of that, you get a whole pile of them, like what I showed above.

That's only for standalone, though. For Cubase, you need the VST file that goes in the VST folder. (Or AU file in the Components folder for Logic.) See the screenshot below for exactly where. So that means you need to save those, too. Personally, I'll often keep older component files (I use Logic, so they're "components" instead of vsts) in a separate folder I'll name "Components Unused."

The downside of all this is that you need to have _already_ done it. But I think there might be ways to get previous versions. I'm not a Native Access ninja, though, so I don't know how.

If all your work is in Cubase, standalone doesn't matter, so I *think* all you really need is the vst file, which is relatively small (100 or 200MB), so someone could just give that to you. (I would, but I only have backups of components.)


----------



## Robert_G

Mike Greene said:


> It's not hard. Before you update Kontakt, make a copy of the existing Kontakt folder (I think you're on a Mac, so use Command-D or whatever method you prefer for making copies) and rename that new folder as "Kontakt 6.3.2" or whatever version it is.
> 
> Then when you update Kontakt, Native Access will update the original "Kontakt" folder and leave your duplicate "Kontakt 6.3.2" folder untouched. After a few years of that, you get a whole pile of them, like what I showed above.
> 
> That's only for standalone, though. For Cubase, you need the VST file that goes in the VST folder. (Or AU file in the Components folder for Logic.) See the screenshot below for exactly where. So that means you need to save those, too. Personally, I'll often keep older component files (I use Logic, so they're "components" instead of vsts) in a separate folder I'll name "Components Unused."
> 
> The downside of all this is that you need to have _already_ done it. But I think there might be ways to get previous versions. I'm not a Native Access ninja, though, so I don't know how.
> 
> If all your work is in Cubase, standalone doesn't matter, so I *think* all you really need is the vst file, which is relatively small (100 or 200MB), so someone could just give that to you. (I would, but I only have backups of components.)


I'm on a PC windows 10, but I do have a version of 6.3.2. that I can install whenever.
It's basically the whole setup. I have installed, uninstalled, and updated a few times now.
Yes, it's only Cubase I care about. Standalone hasn't given me any problems with any libs I own.

So you're basically saying that I will have to have Cubase do a rescan for the vst file? That would mean there would be 2 Kontakt vst files in Cubase? I would just have to make sure the older one is renamed differently?


----------



## Mike Greene

Robert_G said:


> So you're basically saying that I will have to have Cubase do a rescan for the vst file? That would mean there would be 2 Kontakt vst files in Cubase? I would just have to make sure the older one is renamed differently?


I don't think you can have two VST files at the same time. I keep various Kontakt AU (component) files in two different folders (Components and Components Unused), but they can only be one at a time. Although ... I'm hoping someone will say I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Jdiggity1

It varies between DAWs now. Cubase will add VSTs based on their VST ID. All versions of Kontakt 6 share the same ID, so only one will be recognized and usable inside Cubase. You can have a version of Kontakt 5 along with Kontakt 6, though.
I think FLS and Reaper might allow for multiple copies of the same VSTID as long as you rename the .dll file.
Cubase stopped allowing this after v8 I think.


----------



## Robert_G

Jdiggity1 said:


> It varies between DAWs now. Cubase will add VSTs based on their VST ID. All versions of Kontakt 6 share the same ID, so only one will be recognized and usable inside Cubase. You can have a version of Kontakt 5 along with Kontakt 6, though.
> I think FLS and Reaper might allow for multiple copies of the same VSTID as long as you rename the .dll file.
> Cubase stopped allowing this after v8 I think.


Yup....I got to the point where I had 6.3.2 and 6.5.1 in standalone working, but Cubase refuses to acknowledge 2 different versions of 6.x.x

It's either wait for Kontakt 7 or buy a version of Kontakt 5.
Kind of frustrating that you can't buy 5 from NI.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Robert_G said:


> Yup....I got to the point where I had 6.3.2 and 6.5.1 in standalone working, but Cubase refuses to acknowledge 2 different versions of 6.x.x
> 
> It's either wait for Kontakt 7 or buy a version of Kontakt 5.
> Kind of frustrating that you can't buy 5 from NI.


Well, you might notice the Kontakt 6 vst is simply named "Kontakt" (without a number) in your DAW. I don't really know what to make of that but it doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence that Kontakt 7 is either a) coming, or b) going to provide a unique VST to work alongside K6


----------



## Robert_G

Jdiggity1 said:


> Well, you might notice the Kontakt 6 vst is simply named "Kontakt" (without a number) in your DAW. I don't really know what to make of that but it doesn't give me a whole lot of confidence that Kontakt 7 is either a) coming, or b) going to provide a unique VST to work alongside K6


I hope you're wrong, but I'm pretty sure others here are running both 5 and 6 in Cubase.
Anyone confirm?


----------



## Jdiggity1

Robert_G said:


> I hope you're wrong, but I'm pretty sure others here are running both 5 and 6 in Cubase.
> Anyone confirm?


Yes, as stated in my previous post, Kontakt 5 and 6 have unique VST ID numbers and can be used side by side. I do this.
My point as that the Kontakt 5 plugin is literally called "Kontakt 5", while Kontakt 6 is just called "Kontakt", breaking the numerical sequence, so now I don't know what to expect with Kontakt 7, whether it will be another unique plugin, or try to overwrite the existing one.


----------



## Robert_G

Jdiggity1 said:


> Yes, as stated in my previous post, Kontakt 5 and 6 have unique VST ID numbers and can be used side by side. I do this.
> My point as that the Kontakt 5 plugin is literally called "Kontakt 5", while Kontakt 6 is just called "Kontakt", breaking the numerical sequence, so now I don't know what to expect with Kontakt 7, whether it will be another unique plugin, or try to overwrite the existing one.


Ah ok...that makes sense. Guess I’ll be looking for Kontakt 5


----------



## Yaron_NI

Hey all, After the 6.5.1 update, any remaining or new issues for anyone that arose from 6.3 onwards?


----------



## Ashermusic

Lately, when Iopen a Logic project, it has corrupted Kontakt instances and I have to create a new project and start importing to find the culprit.

Not sure if this is Kontakt or Logic acting up.


----------



## jcrosby

Ashermusic said:


> Lately, when Iopen a Logic project, it has corrupted Kontakt instances and I have to create a new project and start importing to find the culprit.
> 
> Not sure if this is Kontakt or Logic acting up.


I'm running the latest Logic (macos 10.15.7) but still run 6.3.2. I haven't seen anything like what you're describing (and haven't since being on 6.3.2) so my guess is it's a Kontakt issue. That's actually why I'm still on 6.3. 6.4 through the current version has had a series of messy releases...


----------



## Yaron_NI

Ashermusic said:


> Lately, when Iopen a Logic project, it has corrupted Kontakt instances and I have to create a new project and start importing to find the culprit.
> 
> Not sure if this is Kontakt or Logic acting up.


Can you clarify what that means? I have been working with Logic a lot lately and didn't see anything like that.


----------



## Grizzlymv

Robert_G said:


> I'm on a PC windows 10, but I do have a version of 6.3.2. that I can install whenever.
> It's basically the whole setup. I have installed, uninstalled, and updated a few times now.
> Yes, it's only Cubase I care about. Standalone hasn't given me any problems with any libs I own.
> 
> So you're basically saying that I will have to have Cubase do a rescan for the vst file? That would mean there would be 2 Kontakt vst files in Cubase? I would just have to make sure the older one is renamed differently?


that would work. On PC when you do the install wizard, you can specify a different path if you chose a custom installation if I remember well. Then it also prompt you where to install the plugins. In my case, I still have both Kontakt 5 and Kontakt 6 running along side in Cubase. With the amount of track presets I have, there's no way I'm gonna be able to keep everything on one version. So when K7 gets released, I'll have all 3 versions. If you're talking about current major version (so let's say, 6.1 and 6.5) then given Native Access update the product over the existing one, then yes, duplicate the EXE in program file, and dll in where you save your plugins and upgrade your kontakt. That should keep both minor versions of the same major release if I'm not mistaken


----------



## CT

Not sure about what is specifically happening yet but it seems like with the latest update, in Logic, duplicating a track with an instance of Kontakt that has "content missing" prompts just freezes everything up.


----------



## sourcefor

Mike T said:


> Not sure about what is specifically happening yet but it seems like with the latest update, in Logic, duplicating a track with an instance of Kontakt that has "content missing" prompts just freezes everything up.


Yup me too..I try to change an old patch to new and it searches for the wrong files and freezes up! CRAP!


----------



## EvilDragon

Grizzlymv said:


> you can specify a different path if you chose a custom installation if I remember well. Then it also prompt you where to install the plugins.



This is not a good idea, because then any future updates also go to that same path. This leads to many "I have updated but my DAW can't see the latest version!" support requests.

What should be done, instead, is keep one true path for your VSTs at all times. *Before an update*, copy the current version you have elsewhere and rename. Then do the update.


----------



## Ashermusic

Yaron_NI said:


> Can you clarify what that means? I have been working with Logic a lot lately and didn't see anything like that.


It crashes when I try to reopen it and the crash log says it was Kontakt that crashed.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Ashermusic said:


> It crashes when I try to reopen it and the crash log says it was Kontakt that crashed.


Shooting you a PM, lets take a look.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Mike T said:


> Not sure about what is specifically happening yet but it seems like with the latest update, in Logic, duplicating a track with an instance of Kontakt that has "content missing" prompts just freezes everything up.


Will have a look, but in any case curious, why do you want to duplicate such an instance in that state?


----------



## CT

Yaron_NI said:


> Will have a look, but in any case curious, why do you want to duplicate such an instance in that state?


There is a library I've removed mic positions from. I was duplicating a track with an instance of that library just to quickly call up something else in that library.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Mike T said:


> There is a library I've removed mic positions from. I was duplicating a track with an instance of that library just to quickly call up something else in that library.


Again not saying it shouldn't hang, but just to understand, can't you in this case load the project, ignore or resolve whatever you want and then copy the instance?


----------



## Yaron_NI

I have been trying to get this to happen but it is working for me, tried both in Logic on Mac and Cubase on Windows.

- Launch a Logic project with an instance of Kontakt where the content was relocated and is missing, with the GUI hidden.
- Click to close the dialog asking to open a Kontakt GUI
- Duplicate the track with the Kontakt instance
- Only now open a Kontakt GUI
- Resolve the missing content

For me both instances resolve correctly. I have tried this with multiple instances and a handful of libraries. Have also tried the other scenario of deleting one of the tracks before resolving, also worked as expected here. Ignoring instead of resolving also works for me as expected in this scenario.

Is this the same scenario or is there something different I am missing? If so, please describe exactly so I can try to reproduce as well.


----------



## Jerry Growl

Nope. 6.5.1 did not resolve the missing files issue for me. The only thing changed from 6.5.0 is that the session doesn't open with a frozen black Kontakt GUI screen. The suggested 'duplicate track before opening GUI' doesn't work. With Kontakt 6.5.1 Cubase freezes everytime (on Windows) the moment all missing samples are resolved. Rolling back to Kontakt 6.4.2 (again). So at least I can go on remixing my old tracks.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Jerry Growl said:


> Nope. 6.5.1 did not resolve the missing files issue for me. The only thing changed from 6.5.0 is that the session doesn't open with a frozen black Kontakt GUI screen. The suggested 'duplicate track before opening GUI' doesn't work. With Kontakt 6.5.1 Cubase freezes everytime (on Windows) the moment all missing samples are resolved. Rolling back to Kontakt 6.4.2 (again). So at least I can go on remixing my old tracks.


shooting you a pm


----------



## jcrosby

The last few updates beg the question - again - as to why NI refuses to make previous versions of kontakt available to registered users via their account. 

Time and again I see someone get bit by an update and they did not have an installer for their previous stable version... This isn't good for anyone, it isn't even _good_ for NI as it just results in frustrated and resentful users who become less likely to update....


----------



## Yaron_NI

jcrosby said:


> The last few updates beg the question - again - as to why NI refuses to make previous versions of kontakt available to registered users via their account.
> 
> Time and again I see someone get bit by an update and they did not have an installer for their previous stable version... This isn't good for anyone, it isn't even _good_ for NI as it just results in frustrated and resentful users who become less likely to update....


This is way outside of my role at NI, but we are aware of this.


----------



## jcrosby

Yaron_NI said:


> This is way outside of my role at NI, but we are aware of this.


Thanks Yaron. Understood.... Good to know NI's at least aware of this. Cheers.


----------



## EvilDragon

6.5.2 is out!


----------



## CT

Seems to have resolved the issue I mentioned. Thanks folks.


----------



## Robert_G

So is 6.5.2 safe to update to? It won’t kill you in your sleep or anything?


----------



## EvilDragon

Why don't you try it, while backuping the plugin and standalone executables first?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Robert_G said:


> So is 6.5.2 safe to update to? It won’t kill you in your sleep or anything?


Have you taken a nap or dozed off yet? Still there with the living? 6.5.2 nothing but a warm blanket?


----------



## Robert_G

Rob Elliott said:


> Have you taken a nap or dozed off yet? Still there with the living? 6.5.2 nothing but a warm blanket?


I'm not sure yet. So far 6.5.1 hasn't burned my house down or anything, but the entire 6.4. series was a nightmare. I've just become a little gun shy about these updates and I think that's understandable.


----------



## Rob Elliott

Robert_G said:


> I'm not sure yet. So far 6.5.1 hasn't burned my house down or anything, but the entire 6.4. series was a nightmare. I've just become a little gun shy about these updates and I think that's understandable.


Yep, similar here. Had to roll back. Just as soon as this project concludes (and pays)  - I'll update to 6.5.2


----------



## heliosequence

EvilDragon said:


> Why don't you try it, while backuping the plugin and standalone executables first?


What exactly do you need to backup to do this? Thank you for your time!


----------



## rrichard63

heliosequence said:


> What exactly do you need to backup to do this? Thank you for your time!


There are as many as four files. On Windows, these are kontakt.exe, kontakt.dll in your 64 bit VST folder, kontakt.dll in your 32 bit VST folder, and kontakt.aax. (I never bother with the AAX file because I don't have ProTools and don't even know where these plugins are installed.) On a Mac, there's no 32 bit VST but there is an AU format plugin.


----------



## EvilDragon

AAX is in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Avid\.


----------



## heliosequence

EvilDragon said:


> AAX is in C:\Program Files\Common Files\Avid\.


Thanks, so just the stand alone app .exe, the .dll for VST, the VST3 file and the AAX file? What about any of the folders/files located in C:\User\MyUserName\AppData\Local\Native Instrument\Kontakt?


----------



## rrichard63

heliosequence said:


> What about any of the folders/files located in C:\User\MyUserName\AppData\Local\Native Instrument\Kontakt?


None of those files need to change between minor versions. And there is no VST3 component of Kontakt (or, as far as I know, any Native Instruments plugin).


----------



## geronimo

Yes, no VST 3 format for Kontakt _


----------



## heliosequence

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Henning

Updated to latest 6.5.2 due to beta testing a new lib. Works in N11, Win10. All good so far.


----------



## EvilDragon

rrichard63 said:


> (or, as far as I know, any Native Instruments plugin).



Super 8 R2 is VST3 only.


----------



## Pedro Camacho

Jerry Growl said:


> Nope. 6.5.1 did not resolve the missing files issue for me. The only thing changed from 6.5.0 is that the session doesn't open with a frozen black Kontakt GUI screen. The suggested 'duplicate track before opening GUI' doesn't work. With Kontakt 6.5.1 Cubase freezes everytime (on Windows) the moment all missing samples are resolved. Rolling back to Kontakt 6.4.2 (again). So at least I can go on remixing my old tracks.


Hi @Jerry Growl how did you "roll back" ? I can't seem to do this...


----------



## Robert_G

I don't find 6.5.2 to be resolving the missing samples any faster than 6.5.1.


----------



## rrichard63

Pedro Camacho said:


> Hi @Jerry Growl how did you "roll back" ? I can't seem to do this...


You need to have saved several files *before* installing the new version you want to roll back from. See #417 and #418 earlier in this thread:






Kontakt Updates (current version: 7.1.3)


Not sure about what is specifically happening yet but it seems like with the latest update, in Logic, duplicating a track with an instance of Kontakt that has "content missing" prompts just freezes everything up. Will have a look, but in any case curious, why do you want to duplicate such an...




vi-control.net


----------



## EvilDragon

Robert_G said:


> I don't find 6.5.2 to be resolving the missing samples any faster than 6.5.1.



The difference is night and day over here between the two versions. Literally. In the case where you give one overarching folder to scan for all missing content, 6.5.1 scanned the whole folder tree for each sample individually, which took eternity. 6.5.2 is a lot smarter and resolves whole folders in one fell swoop after another. Like, it's quite literally hundreds of times faster. This is easily demonstratable.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> The difference is night and day over here between the two versions. Literally. In the case where you give one overarching folder to scan for all missing content, 6.5.1 scanned the whole folder tree for each sample individually, which took eternity. 6.5.2 is a lot smarter and resolves whole folders in one fell swoop after another. Like, it's quite literally hundreds of times faster. This is easily demonstratable.


Not sure what to say. I tried loading a .cpr file with samples on both an 4.0 NVME and regular SSD drive. Took almost 4 minutes for Kontakt to find the samples for about 20 articulations from only 3 different libaries. In older Kontakt versions, I could use the 'keep folder open' option and done this manually in less than a minute.


----------



## EvilDragon

So then:

1. Are all those 3 libraries on the same drive?
2. Do you point Kontakt at the overarching folder containing all of them, or do you point to each library folder individually?
3. Which libraries are they?


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> So then:
> 
> 1. Are all those 3 libraries on the same drive?
> 2. Do you point Kontakt at the overarching folder containing all of them, or do you point to each library folder individually?
> 3. Which libraries are they?


Let's take a look....

1. No. I mentioned that in my last post. Some are on an NVME and the others on my regular SSD.
2. No....refer back to point 1.
3. Some from 8Dio, Light & Sound Chamber Strings, Realivox Blue, Sonuscore Music box, and one articulation from the Kontakt Factory Library. 18 instances of Kontakt in total.

This is actually a smaller file. Not my main template (over 500MB). This .cpr file is only 9MB. 
Almost 4 minutes to find my samples on 2 drives as fast as mine is not very good at all.


----------



## Jerry Growl

Pedro Camacho said:


> Hi @Jerry Growl how did you "roll back" ? I can't seem to do this...


Hi Pedro,

I'm only doing this for some older projects that originate from Cubase 9.x and older. In my Cubase 10.5 setup Kontakt 6.5.2 falters, freezes and eventually crashes when searching for missing samples in these older projects. But 6.4.2 works perfect on those.

My solution to work around this is to reinstall version 6.4.2 (found here). I renamed the freshly installed Kontakt.dll in my VST plugins folder "Kontakt642.dll". (It shows Kontakt642 in my Cubase instrument list), I copied this file to a seperate folder outside my VST Plugins folder. Then reinstalled Kontakt 6.5.2 and renamed the latest Kontakt.dll "Kontakt652.dll" to avoid confusion.

So now I usually have the Kontakt652 in my Vst folder, unless I find myself with plenty of time again and I go remixing the older stuff with the missing samples problem again, and than swap the Kontakt plugin files beforehand. I only need Kontakt642 to open up an old project, resolve the missing files and then save the project.

Resolving missing files in Kontakt 652 is hugely faster... when it works. There is also a workaround in 6.5.2 to avoid the freezing and crashing. It has to do with the first thing you do when you launched a problematic project. After loading it's important NOT to open any Kontakt instances currently active and loaded. Because when I do, it will launch that currently active GUI while resolving the missing samples and it will freeze and ultimately crash.

Instead, first thing I do is create a new Kontakt instrument. The GUI of the new instrument loads up just fine after missing files are resolved and Cubase runs stable after. If I forget to do this, it's game over again. I'm starting to think the bug has to do with GUI loading time while resolving missing samples.


----------



## Tony Lewis

Giscard Rasquin said:


> My VEPRO is crashing since the 6.3.0 update when I enable various disabled Kontakt instances inside VEPRO at once from my DAW via midi messages. Does anybody else have this? Tried 6.3.2 and still crashes.
> Back to 6.2.2 for the moment which works fine.


Hi there - sorry to dredge this back up again - Are you still on 6.2.2 with this Vienna Ensemble Pro issue? Have just made a brand new mac Pro 7,1 install with latest Kontakt 6.5.2 and VEP Pro 7 and I'm having EXACTLY this issue with enabling Kontakt instances via Midi CCs from Pro-tools 2020.3! Vienna point to a couple of lines of NI code from a process sample that I sent them but of course NI are totally silent on the ticket I've opened. 

Did you get anywhere with it? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Tony Lewis said:


> Hi there - sorry to dredge this back up again - Are you still on 6.2.2 with this Vienna Ensemble Pro issue? Have just made a brand new mac Pro 7,1 install with latest Kontakt 6.5.2 and VEP Pro 7 and I'm having EXACTLY this issue with enabling Kontakt instances via Midi CCs from Pro-tools 2020.3! Vienna point to a couple of lines of NI code from a process sample that I sent them but of course NI are totally silent on the ticket I've opened.
> 
> Did you get anywhere with it? Thanks so much in advance.


Hi Tony, which couple of lines of code? Can you send me a private message with the details?

Thanks


----------



## Tony Lewis

Yaron_NI said:


> Hi Tony, which couple of lines of code? Can you send me a private message with the details?
> 
> Thanks


Thank you Yaron! Have PM'ed you.


----------



## stargazer

EvilDragon said:


> Why don't you try it, while backuping the plugin and standalone executables first?


On macOS, is it enough to backup the various plugin formats and the stand-alone app?
No need for preference or other system files ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Correct. Same on Windows.


----------



## Billy05

I updated today kontakt I open a project with cubase, and it's buggy. It does not work. I would like to remove the update. How can I do? I have important projects, and little time


----------



## Chornobyl

When there’s a missing library or files, Kontakt just freezes the entire DAW when I try opening a Kontakt instance.
In older Kontakt versions, there would just be blank instance that’s all.
these news Kontakt updates are a disaster.


----------



## EvilDragon

*For all Cubase users having an issue loading a project where samples are missing:*

Can you try* first disabling ASIO Guard*, then try to open your project and see if it helps?


----------



## Daniel James

Billy05 said:


> I updated today kontakt I open a project with cubase, and it's buggy. It does not work. I would like to remove the update. How can I do? I have important projects, and little time


Never update Kontakt mid-project! I had to update once so I could show a library on my stream that needed the latest version. That update 'bricked' a bunch of my sessions to the point I couldn't even open the Cubase project to extract stems. Literally had to wait for the next Kontakt hotfix to repair it. Which in fairness it did. But it did reinforce the notion that one should wait until they have a few weeks to troubleshoot before upgrading anything they _need_ for work!

-DJ


----------



## Billy05

yes I should have waited. It was not important to update during a project. I won't do this again.

It was the asio guard that posed the problem Thank you!


----------



## Michel Simons

Billy05 said:


> yes I should have waited. It was not important to update during a project. I won't do this again.
> 
> It was the asio guard that posed the problem Thank you!



Thanks for the confirmation (and also thanks to ED for the tip). I had run in the same problem. In the end I deleted all the tracks with Kontakt instances since I was going for a different approach anyway. But good to know for future similar issues.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Can anyone else confirm, ASIO Guard off - fixes Cubase on Windows recalling a project and resolving Kontakt missing content?


----------



## Chornobyl

EvilDragon said:


> *For all Cubase users having an issue loading a project where samples are missing:*
> 
> Can you try* first disabling ASIO Guard*, then try to open your project and see if it helps?


Worked for me. 

Such a relief to be able to open those tracks again.
I hope steinberg will fix their part in this in Cubase


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for 6.5.3 release.


----------



## David Kudell

Since updating Kontakt to the new version (and the previous version), some Kontakt instruments don't play correctly when Cubase has a tempo ramp in the tempo track. ie you're ramping from 75bpm to 85bpm, at the point of the ramp it sounds all garbled.

Some instruments that this happens on: Noire, Symphobia IV, LA Modern Percussion.

Anyone else seeing this? I'm on Cubase Pro 11


----------



## Robert_G

David Kudell said:


> Since updating Kontakt to the new version (and the previous version), some Kontakt instruments don't play correctly when Cubase has a tempo ramp in the tempo track. ie you're ramping from 75bpm to 85bpm, at the point of the ramp it sounds all garbled.
> 
> Some instruments that this happens on: Noire, Symphobia IV, LA Modern Percussion.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this? I'm on Cubase Pro 11


Started in 6.4.x. and it hasn't been resolved yet.
Kontakt changed something after the last 6.3.x. version
I'm not sure what as I don't program Kontakt software, but multiple libraries NO LONGER work properly when automating tempo buttons in Tempo Sync patches. Everything from CPU spikes to pops, skips, etc. I've communicated about these problems with one well known sample library developer and they were able to replicate the problem in 2 of their flagship libraries.

Unfortunately they passed the buck to Native Instruments (which was probably the right thing to do since their libs were working perfectly before the update to 6.4.x), and NI doesn't seem to even be investigating the problem as this has been going on since August 2020.


----------



## EvilDragon

Tempo ramps in Cubase and some other hosts were always problematic in Kontakt (compared to some other hosts it resulted in 50% more CPU usage during ramps in Cubase and Live, say), for some years in fact. Last time this was checked out by Kontakt team, nothing wrong was found in tempo following implementation.


But also, maybe rather than going round-about, it would be nice to mention which patches from which specific libraries, example project etc.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> Tempo ramps in Cubase and some other hosts were always problematic in Kontakt (compared to some other hosts it resulted in 50% more CPU usage during ramps in Cubase and Live, say), for some years in fact. Last time this was checked out by Kontakt team, nothing wrong was found in tempo following implementation.
> 
> 
> But also, maybe rather than going round-about, it would be nice to mention which patches from which specific libraries, example project etc.


We (both myself and the developer tech team) couldn't replicate the problems in 6.3.2. It all started with 6.4.x.
I have already passed on the name of the libraries and patches to Yaron months ago. Sounds like nothing is going to get done about it. Like I said....this has been going on since August.


----------



## heisenberg

Robert, may I suggest you deal directly with EvilDragon on this. He is extending a branch your way and he does want to help.


----------



## Robert_G

heisenberg said:


> Robert, may I suggest you deal directly with EvilDragon on this. He is extending a branch your way and he does want to help.


I would if he is open to it, but I thought it was Yaron who dealt with these things as he did address me privately months ago....but I feel he just kind of brushed it off. I understand things take time, but 8 months is a long time to get something fixed.


----------



## EvilDragon

I'm just saying it's not a new issue regarding tempo ramps in certain DAWs, this goes way back. However, it may have gone from bad to worse, that's always a possibility... 6.4 contained a number of rather deep changes as part of code refactoring and optimizations for Maschine+ and so on. Some things worked out well, some others not (like the memory thing).

Also, prioritizing what gets or doesn't get fixed is not really up to Yaron, just FYI. He doesn't "brush things off", that much I can vouch for.


----------



## David Kudell

EvilDragon said:


> I'm just saying it's not a new issue regarding tempo ramps in certain DAWs, this goes way back. However, it may have gone from bad to worse, that's always a possibility... 6.4 contained a number of rather deep changes as part of code refactoring and optimizations for Maschine+ and so on. Some things worked out well, some others not (like the memory thing).
> 
> Also, prioritizing what gets or doesn't get fixed is not really up to Yaron, just FYI. He doesn't "brush things off", that much I can vouch for.


Appreciate it, I can create a Cubase project with a few of the instruments in tracks that are doing it and send it to you, if that helps in any way.


----------



## EvilDragon

I don't own or use Cubase, but send it to @Yaron_NI instead.

Also if you can, using stepped tempo changes should work a lot better than ramps.


----------



## David Kudell

EvilDragon said:


> I don't own or use Cubase, but send it to @Yaron_NI instead.
> 
> Also if you can, using stepped tempo changes should work a lot better than ramps.


Ok I will send it to him. Doing further testing, it looks like I'm getting it only on some Symphoba IV Pandora patches (which I use a lot) and it only happens when the audio buffer for my Apogee Duet 2 is set to 256 or lower. If I set my audio buffer to 384 or 512 it doesn't happen.

Edit: Ok, so in Kontakt the CPU usage goes to 100% during the tempo ramp when buffer is set to 256 and CPU goes to 54% when buffer is at 512. So lots of CPU usage for these certain patches from Symphobia 4 during a speed ramp.


----------



## heisenberg

EvilDragon said:


> using *stepped* tempo changes should work a lot better than ramps.



A superb piece of advice. Using a stepped tempo change will issue a specific instruction rather than an extrapolated one with regard to tempo.


----------



## jcrosby

David Kudell said:


> Ok I will send it to him. Doing further testing, it looks like I'm getting it only on some Symphoba IV Pandora patches (which I use a lot) and it only happens when the audio buffer for my Apogee Duet 2 is set to 256 or lower. If I set my audio buffer to 384 or 512 it doesn't happen.
> 
> Edit: Ok, so in Kontakt the CPU usage goes to 100% during the tempo ramp when buffer is set to 256 and CPU goes to 54% when buffer is at 512. So lots of CPU usage for these certain patches from Symphobia 4 during a speed ramp.


Do any of your Pandora patches use the time stretching? Some of those Pandora patches (the sound-designy snapshots in particular) stretch or compress samples 400, even 800%. I'd imagine a ramped tempo + that amount of time stretching = an exponentially larger amount of number crunching, and might explain why the behavior seems to be isolated to S4P...


----------



## David Kudell

jcrosby said:


> Do any of your Pandora patches use the time stretching? Some of those Pandora patches (the sound-designy snapshots in particular) stretch or compress samples 400, even 800%. I'd imagine a ramped tempo + that amount of time stretching = an exponentially larger amount of number crunching, and might explain why the behavior seems to be isolated to S4P...


The strange thing is it’s not the ones you think, ie, the ones that sync to the downbeat. It’s some of the longs like the low brass. I guess those could have that sound design mode though, even though I’m not using it. I’ll have to research further. I thought the problem was more widespread, but it seems to be limited to fewer ones than I thought.


----------



## Chornobyl

The project I’m currently working on has few Kontakts and tempo changes and doesn’t cause Cubase 10.5 GUI glitch. 
so either specific libraries cause it or something in Cubase causes it.


----------



## filipjonathan

Is the new 6.5.3 version ok for you guys? I'm on 6.5.0 right now and for now, everything works as it should.


----------



## Toecutter

filipjonathan said:


> Is the new 6.5.3 version ok for you guys? I'm on 6.5.0 right now and for now, everything works as it should.


Yep it's very stable, my only issue is the memory not being released when we unload instruments. It's been reported many times here https://vi-control.net/community/threads/huge-issue-with-kontakt-not-unloading-ram.101272/ @Yaron_NI is on it! Any news btw?


----------



## Rob Elliott

Stuck notes still with CSS/CSB/CSW - but I hear Alex is working on that.


----------



## David Kudell

Rob Elliott said:


> Stuck notes still with CSS/CSB/CSW - but I hear Alex is working on that.


That only happened to me in Logic, I don't get it any more in Cubase.


----------



## Rob Elliott

David Kudell said:


> That only happened to me in Logic, I don't get it any more in Cubase.


yep - my issues are within VEPRO 7 - but just randomly. :(


----------



## jneebz

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for 6.5.3 release.


@EvilDragon
Does 6.5.3 address the Cubase hang at the “missing content” dialog box after moving a library to a different drive? Disabling ASIO guard helps but I generally need that on for my projects and computer specs...

[edited for clarity]


----------



## EvilDragon

Nope. @Yaron_NI could probably share more, but I think it boiled down to it being a Steinberg issue.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> Nope. @Yaron_NI could probably share more, but I think it boiled down to it being a Steinberg issue.


Unfortunately Logic has the same issue. If you use the auto-suspend feature to disable unused instruments, (which most do), the next time you open the session and attempt to load a disabled instrument with missing content I consistently get a hang. 

I personally think they should make this an option that can be toggled in preferences. It could be enabled by default, but toggled off by the user. Up until they added this I've never had an issue with Kontakt finding missing samples, let alone hanging while searching....


----------



## EvilDragon

Unfortunately due to certain Big Sur constraints it cannot be an option.


----------



## EdwardG

Anyone having problems with multiple instruments causing a Kontakt 6.5.3 crash?

NI support said do a complete rebuild of all s/w. I do not have any other problems with my PC. I have run successful diagnostics on the memory and CPU. Anti-virus is disabled.

This Kontakt problem did not appear with older releases. (I think 6.2.1 was good.)

To replicate the problem, (outside of DAW) load three instruments. Then try moving the third instrument to the top. (The problem occurs in other ways as well.) A crashlog is created, Kontakt remains open with various problems.

This happened with various instruments.

Thanks for any help you can provide.

Update: I think resetting the output solved my problem. Thanks to Phil81 & EvilDragon.


----------



## EvilDragon

Hmmm I can move instruments around in 6.5.3 standalone over here just fine. Any particular instruments you're loading, or does it not matter?


----------



## EdwardG

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm I can move instruments around in 6.5.3 standalone over here just fine. Any particular instruments you're loading, or does it not matter?


Thanks for checking EvilDragon,

I just loaded 8dio Century brass instruments without even moving them and I received this:





It happened with NI Symphony Series strings, and also various other instruments like Joshua Bell + something else. I loaded three Orange Tree Samples' Pure Jazz Vibes with no problem. Then I loaded NI pianos and the crashlog is created.

Maybe I should uninstall Kontakt again.


----------



## EdwardG

Uninstalled & reinstalled Kontakt, same problem exists. This is not worth the time it takes to solve the problem. I will change my workflow. 

Thanks


----------



## mscp

EdwardG said:


> Uninstalled & reinstalled Kontakt, same problem exists. This is not worth the time it takes to solve the problem. I will change my workflow.
> 
> Thanks


Are you familiar with the registry? I wouldn't go anywhere near it if I were you, but I'm not a guru either. Everyone I see playing with it ends up regretting it in one way or another.

These popups have appeared on my screen a few times, but for a lot of different reasons. Perhaps you've gone through all the basic "troubleshooting" right? (batch resave, opening and closing, rebuilding list, ...)


----------



## EdwardG

Phil81 said:


> Are you familiar with the registry? I wouldn't go anywhere near it if I were you, but I'm not a guru either. Everyone I see playing with it ends up regretting it in one way or another.
> 
> These popups have appeared on my screen a few times, but for a lot of different reasons. Perhaps you've gone through all the basic "troubleshooting" right? (batch resave, opening and closing, rebuilding list, ...)


@Phil81 thanks for the response, it helped. You are so right about being careful with the registry. I am familiar with the registry (40 years IT). You mentioned that the same problem occurs to you from time to time. That is exactly what I needed to know: Kontakt is buggy. It would be nice if NI let people download certain Kontakt versions.

I'm through with the troubleshooting.


----------



## mscp

EdwardG said:


> @Phil81 thanks for the response, it helped. You are so right about being careful with the registry. I am familiar with the registry (40 years IT). You mentioned that the same problem occurs to you from time to time. That is exactly what I needed to know: Kontakt is buggy. It would be nice if NI let people download certain Kontakt versions.
> 
> I'm through with the troubleshooting.


I use Kontakt 5 for some libraries. Maybe that could help you until things are sorted out?


----------



## Yaron_NI

jneebz said:


> @EvilDragon
> Does 6.5.3 address the Cubase hang at the “missing content” dialog box after moving a library to a different drive? Disabling ASIO guard helps but I generally need that on for my projects and computer specs...
> 
> [edited for clarity]


you can turn it back on after loading the project


----------



## Yaron_NI

jcrosby said:


> Unfortunately Logic has the same issue. If you use the auto-suspend feature to disable unused instruments, (which most do), the next time you open the session and attempt to load a disabled instrument with missing content I consistently get a hang.
> 
> I personally think they should make this an option that can be toggled in preferences. It could be enabled by default, but toggled off by the user. Up until they added this I've never had an issue with Kontakt finding missing samples, let alone hanging while searching....


Where can I find info on Logic's auto-suspend that you mention? Google doesn't help me, thanks


----------



## Yaron_NI

EdwardG said:


> Uninstalled & reinstalled Kontakt, same problem exists. This is not worth the time it takes to solve the problem. I will change my workflow.
> 
> Thanks


I can also not reproduce, moving instruments around works fine here. However, I sent you a PM inviting you to our beta, if you post it clearly there maybe we can find more information.


----------



## jcrosby

Yaron_NI said:


> Where can I find info on Logic's auto-suspend that you mention? Google doesn't help me, thanks


Thanks for asking Yaron. Apple actually calls it _Dynamic Plugin Loading_. It's the same idea as _disable_ in other DAWs, Logic does it without the need to manually disable/enable tracks if you have the feature turned on. 

Here's a link to the Logic page about the feature:






About dynamic plug-in loading in Logic Pro


Logic Pro 10.4.5 only loads the plug-ins and software instruments needed to play the project, which helps projects open faster.



support.apple.com


----------



## Yaron_NI

Awesome, thanks for the link!


----------



## GNP

I just installed Kontakt 6.5.3. Using Cubase 11.0.20. Windows 10.

I'm also getting the

_"The state of some instances of Kontakt cannot be recalled correctly, please open any instance of Kontakt to resolve the problem"_

Has anyone reached out to Steinberg or NI yet?


----------



## Tempfram

Phil81 said:


> I use Kontakt 5 for some libraries. Maybe that could help you until things are sorted out?


Does Kontakt 5 work with Big Sur? NI didn't seem to bother testing it.


----------



## Yaron_NI

That is not a bug, just do exactly what the dialog says, it is the new workflow.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Tempfram said:


> Does Kontakt 5 work with Big Sur? NI didn't seem to bother testing it.


There is no official thing I can say here, but try it


----------



## jcrosby

Yaron_NI said:


> Awesome, thanks for the link!


Thank you Yaron!! :D


----------



## mscp

Tempfram said:


> Does Kontakt 5 work with Big Sur? NI didn't seem to bother testing it.


Not sure. I'm on a PC.


----------



## Tempfram

Phil81 said:


> Not sure. I'm on a PC.





Yaron_NI said:


> That is not a bug, just do exactly what the dialog says, it is the new workflow.


I can run it over here, but I wasn't sure if there's anything else to watch out for.


----------



## jneebz

Yaron_NI said:


> you can turn it back on after loading the project


So turning off ASIO guard only works randomly for me....is there a permanent fix coming?


----------



## jneebz

Yaron_NI said:


> That is not a bug, just do exactly what the dialog says, it is the new workflow.


I’m not sure what exactly you’re referring to (just not sure because of where your response fell in the thread), but if I move a library to another location, open a project, get the dialog and press “ignore this time” Cubase hangs every time.


----------



## Robert_G

jneebz said:


> I’m not sure what exactly you’re referring to (just not sure because of where your response fell in the thread), but if I move a library to another location, open a project, get the dialog and press “ignore this time” Cubase hangs every time.


Yup


----------



## GNP

I've switched back to 6.4.2 for now. I have 2 libraries that require 6.5.3, but I think I can do without them. I definitely won't be purchasing any new libraries that require 6.5.3 for now.


----------



## jneebz

GNP said:


> I've switched back to 6.4.2 for now. I have 2 libraries that require 6.5.3, but I think I can do without them. I definitely won't be purchasing any new libraries that require 6.5.3 for now.


Ugh. So it’s definitely a bug right? Hot fix coming @Yaron_NI?


----------



## Yaron_NI

Is this happening with ASIO Guard OFF ?


----------



## GNP

Yes, I've turned off ASIO Guard, and am still getting the message.

No worries, I think the problem might lie more with Steinberg.....*hunch hunch*


----------



## Yaron_NI

The message is part of the new workflow. I want to be totally clear here - are you getting a hang with ASIO Guard OFF or is it just the message? If it is just the message, do what the message says. If there is a hang, then we have an issue.


----------



## GNP

Yep, Evil Dragon explained this to me on the NI forums. I experienced 2 hangs, and another pass was okay, but still abit finicky.

I think it's a Cubase issue. I've already posted this on the Steinberg forum, waiting for anyone there to get back to me. Thanks either way, Yaron.


----------



## Yaron_NI

Well, I would be very happy to just say it is a Cubase issue, but I don't think we can absolve ourselves so easy in the Kontakt team either, we will keep on looking at what we can do to improve this whole workflow and make it better. To roll the whole thing back is not an option because of Apple forcing our hand a bit with Big Sur/ARM compatibility.


----------



## GNP

Welp, Apple forces NI, NI screwballs in Cubase.

Guess Steinberg has no choice but to play ball back!


----------



## Toecutter

@Yaron_NI any news on the RAM issue? The other thread died after our feedback, hope it's still being looked at.


----------



## Yaron_NI

No news yet


----------



## jneebz

@Yaron_NI I just wanted to confirm that I also get a hang when clicking on “Ignore for Now” with ASIO Guard off. I’m on OS X 10.14.6 and Cubase 10.5. Thanks for checking in here!


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for Kontakt 6.6.0 and Creator Tools 1.4.0 release!


----------



## EvilDragon

I need to highlight this particular changelog entry:

*ADDED It is now possible to set a user library path in the Kontakt options Loading Tab*


What this means that for all your non-Kontakt Player libraries, you can dedicate one folder on any of your hard drives, and put all of them there (OR create symbolic links to them, basically grouping all of the non-Player content that you might have in one single location!) Now, if on another machine you do the same thing (could be a different folder, different drive, whatever - as long as the layout of library subfolders _within_ the non-Player content path is identical between the two machines), this means your projects will be completely portable!

Which means, no more "Missing samples" dialog when moving your project between PC and Mac, or whatever else have you! I tried it between my desktop and my Surface Pro 4 (libraries were installed in completely different places on the respective hard drives, and I symlinked them into a non-Player content path of my choice on each machine) and it *works like a dream*!

Of course, the checkbox that is below the non-Player content path field should be checked, so that relative paths are used based on the non-Player content path itself.


----------



## EvilDragon

Also:

*Scripts can now send modulation events to the new From Script modulator*

For developers, this means that Kontakt now supports event-based modulation coming from KSP. This can be used to provide easy MPE support for your instruments!


----------



## D Halgren

EvilDragon said:


> Also:
> 
> *Scripts can now send modulation events to the new From Script modulator*
> 
> For developers, this means that Kontakt now supports event-based modulation coming from KSP. This can be used to provide easy MPE support for your instruments!


@slateandash


----------



## EvilDragon

Exactly, this should make their libraries hopefully quite a bit more efficient, without requiring them to duplicate groups a ton of times.


----------



## heisenberg

Installed it this morning. Everything went well with it. Thank you to the Devs for all your hard work.


----------



## FlyingAndi

So, what happens with my projects when I update Kontakt? Will they load the VST3 Version and keep all settings for each instance?


----------



## Yaron_NI

FlyingAndi said:


> So, what happens with my projects when I update Kontakt? Will they load the VST3 Version and keep all settings for each instance?


Depends if your DAW supports plugin migration AND your DAW has an option to default to VST3 then yes.


----------



## NekujaK

Kontakt still offers a VST2 version, right?


----------



## EvilDragon

Of course. 64-bit only from now.


----------



## rrichard63

Yaron_NI said:


> ... If your DAW supports plugin migration ...


Where can I find a list of DAWs with this feature? I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere before.


----------



## Toecutter

Yaron_NI said:


> Depends if your DAW supports plugin migration AND your DAW has an option to default to VST3 then yes.


Can confirm, Cubase prioritizes the VST3 version and previous projects load correctly. Too bad the RAM issue wasn't addressed in the update... any progress on this @Yaron_NI ?


----------



## Yaron_NI

rrichard63 said:


> Where can I find a list of DAWs with this feature? I haven't seen it mentioned anywhere before.


there is no such list online as far as i know.....

Cubase/Nuendo, Bandlab, Studio One, Reaper are some name drops of ones that do it for example.


----------



## Alex W

Hi everyone, I've just had a customer contact me to let me know that Kontakt 6.6 is causing an odd issue with his copy of CSSS. Apparently, the panning and volume dials are not working properly. In his words:

"If I load any patch, all the pan controls stay on the far right, and the volume controls are also linked to pan, if I change the pan, all volumes move with it."






We're looking into it, but in the meantime, if anyone else has updated to 6.6, it would be really helpful if you could chime in and let me know if the same thing occurs for you.


----------



## Giscard Rasquin

Alex W said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had a customer contact me to let me know that Kontakt 6.6 is causing an odd issue with his copy of CSSS. Apparently, the panning and volume dials are not working properly. In his words:
> 
> "If I load any patch, all the pan controls stay on the far right, and the volume controls are also linked to pan, if I change the pan, all volumes move with it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're looking into it, but in the meantime, if anyone else has updated to 6.6, it would be really helpful if you could chime in and let me know if the same thing occurs for you.


Not happening to me. Not in standalone, neither in my DAW


----------



## RonV

Everything looks normal to me, using 6.6.0 stand-alone and Cubase 11.3.v


----------



## Alex W

Thanks guys, appreciate that. Yes from my own testing I couldn't get it to occur on my machines either, it seems it might be something specific to this user.

Cheers!


----------



## dadadave

Yaron_NI said:


> Depends if your DAW supports plugin migration AND your DAW has an option to default to VST3 then yes.


Does anyone know how/whether that works for VE Pro? does that even support VST3?


----------



## Yaron_NI

dadadave said:


> Does anyone know how/whether that works for VE Pro? does that even support VST3?


VE Pro does not support VST3


----------



## manuhz

The long awaited VST3 multi MIDI port functionallity may have been a great step forward for Kontakt heavy users, but the way NI has implemented it is very limited and unsuccessful imo.

Now we can choose between 16 different "Event Inputs" but can´t decide wich MIDI channel is involved??? Come on guys!!

I was expecting something similar to how Vienna Ensemble Pro has implemented it many years ago.... simply brilliant! But this... this does not make any sense :-(


----------



## EvilDragon

In fact, nothing was done in order to support multiple MIDI input ports in VST3. It's a straight port from VST2, any VST3-specific features would have to be separate updates.


----------



## lucor

So has anyone experienced any performance differences between VST2 and VST3 (be it good or bad)?


----------



## mscp

EvilDragon said:


> In fact, nothing was done in order to support multiple MIDI input ports in VST3. It's a straight port from VST2, any VST3-specific features would have to be separate updates.


Then what's the difference between them?


----------



## EvilDragon

At this point, there are no differences (at least there weren't supposed to be any). And that's step one for any port - ensure identical behavior. Adding new features on top is a sure-fire way of introducing new bugs.


----------



## Digivolt

The update has broken my output settings, thanks a lot, bunch of tracks ruined now because channels are all messed up

For some reason it has assigned St.3/4 and 5 as Kt.Surr. 5.1 even though I don't use surround and have never set this

And then set St.6/7/8 and 9 as Aux even though is after channel 16

Why ? I didn't ask for this

Even trying to change it back to previous setup by doing it manually I can't get it set up

I can make st.1 channel 1/2, st.2 channel 3/4 but if I want to make st.3 channel 5/6 it has to be surr 5.1 because for some reason surr is now 5/6 and if I use unassigned it jumps to 19/20 seriously what the hell is this crap

Just like this guy in his thread I've now found solution - https://www.native-instruments.com/...6-output-routing-defaults-to-surround.457849/

In Studio One starting new project allows me to setup the outputs as I previously had them, why it's breaking old projects I've no idea but it's incredibly annoying losing time on those projects to fix something that NI have broken


----------



## EvilDragon

Solved - Kontakt 6.6.0 Cubase 11 Pro - Messed up outputs


Nice approach, thank you. I'm working with different setups, sometimes 8 stereo and some mono channels, sometimes 12-16 stereo channels, so I guess I'm...




www.native-instruments.com





In particular, please read the post by Scott @ NI. Default VST3 output config file was not created by virtue of installing the update, so if you navigate on your system drive to find the outputs_vst.cfg file, copy it and name it outputs_vst3.cfg. Done.


----------



## Digivolt

EvilDragon said:


> Solved - Kontakt 6.6.0 Cubase 11 Pro - Messed up outputs
> 
> 
> Nice approach, thank you. I'm working with different setups, sometimes 8 stereo and some mono channels, sometimes 12-16 stereo channels, so I guess I'm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In particular, please read the post by Scott @ NI. Default VST3 output config file was not created by virtue of installing the update, so if you navigate on your system drive to find the outputs_vst.cfg file, copy it and name it outputs_vst3.cfg. Done.


Thanks but I managed to fix it the hard way by remaking the setting in a new project, it did however this time, make me actually save it as a preset so I guess there's a positive in this


----------



## Henning

Anyone noticed longer load times in Cubendo with the vst3 version? I compared the 6.6 Vst2 version with the Vst 3 version and load times for a project are about 5 times higher when using the Vst3 version. Am I the only one?


----------



## borisb2

in case it hasn't been reported:

in BWW all legato patches are broken when the patch is saved in Kontakt 6.6.0 VST3 and Release samples disabled. Worked fine before and also works fine with VST2

most of Spitfire libraries dont remember Mic-settings - but I guess that has been reported


----------



## novaburst

Hi all not to much of a dig but why oh why when i *(save as*) in Kontakt 6 it does not start from the top, has this been fixed can really mess you up 

mostly kontakt 6 has been running fine


----------



## EvilDragon

What do you mean with "start from the top"?


----------



## robgb

The VST3 gives me all kinds of problems on Reaper (Mac Mojave). The instrument GUI is very glitchy and when I hit my modwheel, it controls ALL of the parameters instead of just one. Not ready for prime time on my computer.

EDIT: Works fine with Anthology, however, so maybe it's a Spitfire thing.

EDIT: More testing. It seems to be a particular Spitfire patch. Weird. So maybe it's okay after all. Will continue to test.


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> What do you mean with "start from the top"?


Hi ED 

if i save as from the top it ends up random and saves an instrument i never intended, maybe i am doing something wrong


----------



## EvilDragon

That number is instrument slot ID, it can get jumbled like that if you had multiple instruments loaded but then removed some. The instrument ID slot gets empty but it's reserved for future use.


----------



## novaburst

i think a good practice for any who use a lot as its very handy is to rename the instrument then resave


----------



## AdamKmusic

Anyone had an issue with the latest Kontakt & the latest Cubase updates & the Spitfire Evo libraries? For some reason whenever I open up my template or a project I have to re load the instrument as it samples don’t seem to play back, didn’t happen before I did the update on Kontakt (I’d updated Cubase before)


----------



## chimuelo

Dumb question here.
Does “User Content Base Path” now access ALL libraries/instruments I purchased?
Since the new Access program I show serials but missing many ways to download old content I had CDs for.


Thanks Evil and Faxi..


----------



## EvilDragon

User content base path is for non-Kontakt Player libraries. As I explained in this post here.


----------



## chimuelo

Got it, thanks.
Abbey Road and Slate remain lost in space.
No biggie, I can buy another Kit somewhere, don’t use them much.


----------



## RoyBatty

I am having quite a few issues with the Kontakt update. Sonokinetic Woodwinds is not usable. Cinematic Series pan and volumes move when I adjust the sustain release value.


----------



## Robert_G

RoyBatty said:


> Cinematic Series pan and volumes move when I adjust the sustain release value.


Tried a few from each series. All fine for me.


----------



## Hywel

EvilDragon said:


> User content base path is for non-Kontakt Player libraries. As I explained in this post here.


Selecting this function as an option in Kontakt preferences seems to increase Cubase project saving times (Mac) by several multiples for me. Does that seem right?


----------



## EvilDragon

I don't use Cubase (nor Mac) so I wouldn't know. Sorry. 

That said, do you also enable the option to save the paths relative to user content base path?


----------



## Hywel

EvilDragon said:


> I don't use Cubase (nor Mac) so I wouldn't know. Sorry.
> 
> That said, do you also enable the option to save the paths relative to user content base path?


Hi ED, thanks for coming in. I have tried it both ways. The time taken to save is really quite long whichever option I choose.


----------



## Henu

I encountered a weird bug (?). When trying to open VST3- instances on VST2 versions, every single patch is completely empty. Enabling the VST3 version brings them back again, but it seems that if you build your project on VST3 there's no way to open it with VST2 version anymore.

Any of you peeps had the same issue?


----------



## Henning

Henu said:


> I encountered a weird bug (?). When trying to open VST3- instances on VST2 versions, every single patch is completely empty. Enabling the VST3 version brings them back again, but it seems that if you build your project on VST3 there's no way to open it with VST2 version anymore.
> 
> Any of you peeps had the same issue?


Exactly the same issue. Don't know, perhaps Vst3 is not "backwards" compatible to Vst2. There's also talk about Spitfire libs not loading up correct mic settings which I can confirm for the OA Evos and the Orchestral Swarms.


----------



## EvilDragon

I think VST2 instances can be converted to VST3, but not the other way around.


----------



## Henu

Yeah, seems reasonable.


----------



## rrichard63

EvilDragon said:


> I think VST2 instances can be converted to VST3, but not the other way around.


If true, this needs to be well-documented. I'm not in this situation myself (yet), but I can easily imagine needing backward compatibility in order to move snapshots, etc. from one DAW to another.


----------



## easyrider

Can I update yet without breaking anything? 🤔


----------



## Robert_G

easyrider said:


> Can I update yet without breaking anything? 🤔


Cubase still struggles to release RAM on exit......and the 'missing samples relocation' issue still sucks.


----------



## MartinH.

easyrider said:


> Can I update yet without breaking anything? 🤔



I'm waiting for version 6.6.6... for good luck


----------



## jbuhler

easyrider said:


> Can I update yet without breaking anything? 🤔


I’ve not encounter any issues with Logic. I’d been postponing updating due to the reported issues but finally had to upgrade to use a library that requires 6.6. But with Logic at least, there have been no issues. It seems most issues involve VST 3 interfering with VST 2 operation.


----------



## chimuelo

easyrider said:


> Can I update yet without breaking anything? 🤔


I just updated and really like the ease at which everything worked flawlessly on an entirely new build, nothing cloned over.

I’m very happy with Spectrasonics, Native Instruments, u-He and PianoTeq.
It’s all I need.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

Kontakt 6.6 has been working well for me using the VST2 on macOS Big Sur 11.4 with Reason. I updated shortly after it came out and there have been no issues that I've noticed so far.


----------



## novaburst

I don't really understand how this VST2 and VST3 works but am i asking for a lot of pain and hurt if i update Kontakt, with a ton of VST2 plugins in VEpro as you know VEpro does not do VST3 so how would this work


----------



## EvilDragon

VST2 is still supplied with Kontakt so nothing changes for you.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Newest Kontakt-Version runs perfectly with Cubase 11 Pro - but standalone I have massive problems. Only one little instrument loaded and I get heavy crackles by pressing one key - plus ssd-drive overload (fast m2 pci-e nvme). Any ideas why this happens only in standalone-mode?


----------



## novaburst

I think this update is more aimed at developer's and not basic users, I don't think it will do no harm in holding off a bit as long as there are no issues with existing update, for me the previous update is running stable, I did have an issue with Kontakt taking very long to close but it seems to be ok now every thing seems to be running smoothly,


----------



## Toecutter

Anyone in touch with support knows if they are going to address this soon? I want to buy Ashlight but it requires Kontakt 6.6


----------



## darkogav

hello. is it safe to patch and update Kontakt? anyone still having issues with it on Cubase.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

darkogav said:


> hello. is it safe to patch and update Kontakt? anyone still having issues with it on Cubase.


never had issues with the latest cubase 11 pro version - just standalone.


----------



## darkogav

Sunny Schramm said:


> never had issues with the latest cubase 11 pro version - just standalone.


No.Sorry. i meant the latest update patch to Kontakt within Cubase. I am still holding back. I updated everything this morning but Kontakt. One guy I know claims it messed up settings all over the place.


----------



## EvilDragon

Kontakt updates generally don't mess with the settings (they are stored in registry/plist, installer doesn't touch that).


----------



## darkogav

EvilDragon said:


> Kontakt updates generally don't mess with the settings (they are stored in registry/plist, installer doesn't touch that).


Thanks Mario. The comment one person made to me was that in screwed up Unacorda for him. Made it more reverby. I haven't tried it myself as I have been waiting for a newer updated patch for Kontakt to come out.


----------



## Gusteeno

Anyone know how often NI releases updates to Kontakt? The issue with 6.6.0 not unloading RAM is killing me now that I use such a large template (Ableton). Keeps crashing my iMac (Big Sur). Just wondering if it'll be awhile or maybe they're expected to release one soon?


----------



## EvilDragon

6.6.1 will release soon but it's a quickfix update. Fixing the memory management does not belong in "quickfix" category.


----------



## Gusteeno

EvilDragon said:


> 6.6.1 will release soon but it's a quickfix update. Fixing the memory management does not belong in "quickfix" category.


That’s helpful to know, thanks. Any idea when a major update that would pertain to that issue might be? Should we be looking out for 6.7 or kontakt 7 to tackle this?


----------



## EvilDragon

I cannot really tell you that else it would be considered some sort of promise...

The team is well aware of the issue though.


----------



## Gusteeno

EvilDragon said:


> I cannot really tell you that else it would be considered some sort of promise...
> 
> The team is well aware of the issue though.


I reverted back to 6.3.2 because I read a few users say that the memory management issue wasn't present in that update... but alas, it's still doing the same thing. RAM isn't completely unloaded when looking at iStats when purging samples, only about 20% of it is. Even though in Kontakt it says all of the memory has been freed up (from 6gb down to 0gb). 

It's only unloading if I completely delete the track with the kontakt instance. Is that normal behavior in a DAW to only release the memory if the track is deleted, or is it actually suppose to release the RAM used by the library after simply purging the samples? Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes that might very well be DAW dependant.


----------



## Gusteeno

EvilDragon said:


> Yes that might very well be DAW dependant.


Ah, I see. I’m in Ableton Live in case anyone else uses it and can confirm that behavior? Otherwise, what DAW behaves correctly when purging libraries? Maybe I’ll have to switch…


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for Kontakt 6.6.1!


----------



## Gusteeno

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for Kontakt 6.6.1!


Interested to know what the updates are!


----------



## EvilDragon

Changelog is always in the first post of this thread


----------



## Sunny Schramm

NICE - fixed my standalone-problem


----------



## Robert_G

Gusteeno said:


> Interested to know what the updates are!


I'm thinking something close to the 'death roll' you see a crocodile perform on its prey.


----------



## StefanoM

This Release is very nice. A lot of issue fixed.
Thanks


----------



## David Kudell

Does 6.6.1 fix the issues that some were reporting in Spitfire libraries or whatever the VST3 stuff people were talking about?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes, the outputs thing is fixed.


----------



## Henning

David Kudell said:


> Does 6.6.1 fix the issues that some were reporting in Spitfire libraries or whatever the VST3 stuff people were talking about?


Had the odd Spitfire problem with mic settings not being recalled correctly with Vst3 in 6.6.0. This is fixed for me in 6.6.1. Seems to work fine for all I can tell at the moment.


----------



## TSU

VST3 issue with Spitfire libraries are now fixed!
But after the update, Cubase blacklisted the VST2 64 Bit version for some reason.
Win 10, Cubase 10.0.50.


----------



## EvilDragon

Cubase gonna Cubase....


----------



## gohrev

Thank you for sharing the Change Log as always, @EvilDragon 

Is my imagination playing tricks on me, or is the new Kontakt (6.6.1) handling the first notes in a legato phrase differently? When using a higher velocity, the onset is a bit louder - very realistic, I am not complaining.

I know a couple of libraries who already had this, but now it seems to work across all of my Cinematic Studios libraries, too. Previously, Only 120 and upwards would trigger a loud start of the note.


----------



## EvilDragon

To my knowledge nothing changed in how incoming MIDI is interpreted in 6.6.1.


----------



## aka70

@gohrev, maybe you have some scripting going on inside CSS instruments?


----------



## gohrev

aka70 said:


> @gohrev, maybe you have some scripting going on inside CSS instruments?


Not that I know, and with only Kontakt Player at my disposal, there's only so much I can do "under the hood".


----------



## odod

my libraries on external HDD is getting slower in latest version of KONTAKT 6.6.1 ,, :(


----------



## heisenberg

So far so good with Kontakt 6.6.1 inside VEPro within Nuendo 10.x. A big thank you to the Devs that worked on this.


----------



## gohrev

I feel like I finally joined the adults' table by getting the *full* version of Kontakt today. For only €125 it was mine, thanks to my long-uninstalled Spitfire Studio Brass library!  

Now off to hunt all the many libraries that were out of reach because I worked with Kontakt Player…


----------



## Per Boysen

heisenberg said:


> So far so good with Kontakt 6.6.1 inside VEPro within Nuendo 10.x. A big thank you to the Devs that worked on this.


Nice to hear that it works for you. Over here I can open Kontakt 6.6.1 in Cubase but when opening Kontakt in VEPro 7 Kontakt 6.5 opens up. Unfortunately, some of my latest patches were saved in 6.6.1 and can not be used now in VEPro. Frustrating show-stopper. Has someone else had this issue? Any ideas for a solution?


----------



## rrichard63

Per Boysen said:


> Nice to hear that it works for you. Over here I can open Kontakt 6.6.1 in Cubase but when opening Kontakt in VEPro 7 Kontakt 6.5 opens up. Unfortunately, some of my latest patches were saved in 6.6.1 and can not be used now in VEPro. Frustrating show-stopper. Has someone else had this issue? Any ideas for a solution?


Are you sure that Cubase and VEPro are loading instruments and plugins from the same folders? It sounds like VEPro is finding your old copy of Kontakt.


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

odod said:


> my libraries on external HDD is getting slower in latest version of KONTAKT 6.6.1 ,, :(


same here - takes loots of time unfortunately with 6.6.1. Re-Batching helped, but some annoyance to do that for all libraries : |
Would be really helpful to have the latest Kontakt-Versions as a download - I would downgrade then.

Seems also the installation crumbled one of the impulse responces.
When trying to open several libraries I get "Content missing" -> Auditorium A.wav
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\presets\Effects\Convolution\K4IR.nkx 

The K4IR.nkx is at its place, but has 0KB. Tried to reinstall 6.6.1 and afterwards the same, still there, but 0 KB. 
Any idea from where to get only this file?


----------



## odod

Thomas Kallweit said:


> same here - takes loots of time unfortunately with 6.6.1. Re-Batching helped, but some annoyance to do that for all libraries : |
> Would be really helpful to have the latest Kontakt-Versions as a download - I would downgrade then.
> 
> Seems also the installation crumbled one of the impulse responces.
> When trying to open several libraries I get "Content missing" -> Auditorium A.wav
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\presets\Effects\Convolution\K4IR.nkx
> 
> The K4IR.nkx is at its place, but has 0KB. Tried to reinstall 6.6.1 and afterwards the same, still there, but 0 KB.
> Any idea from where to get only this file?


i have found the solution for MAC, the external HDD must be in MACOS Journaled format .. exFat will be slower ..


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

Ah, thanks odod - it's Windows here, though


----------



## odod

Thomas Kallweit said:


> Ah, thanks odod - it's Windows here, though


Ahh sorry to hear that :( .. as long as not ExFat i think it will be fine


----------



## Per Boysen

rrichard63 said:


> Are you sure that Cubase and VEPro are loading instruments and plugins from the same folders? It sounds like VEPro is finding your old copy of Kontakt.


Yes, your assumption is absolutely correct. Thank you. After some online research, I got the tip to look into Native Access for the new file path where Kontakt now puts the plugin file. It's fine now and got my patch access back.  Sorry about the unnecessary post.


----------



## heisenberg

Per Boysen said:


> Nice to hear that it works for you. Over here I can open Kontakt 6.6.1 in Cubase but when opening Kontakt in VEPro 7 Kontakt 6.5 opens up. Unfortunately, some of my latest patches were saved in 6.6.1 and can not be used now in VEPro. Frustrating show-stopper. Has someone else had this issue? Any ideas for a solution?


I feel your pain as I have made this same error more than once. Always, always, always backup your Template and/or the Master DAW files before using any new version of Kontakt. Otherwise you will run into exactly the problem you are having when you try to move back in versions. The same goes for all manner of combination of DAW with VEPro and Kontakt.

Only consoltation is you will get more practice at building your templates and patches from scratch again. It is easy to forget the myriad of steps required to build a template using VEPro/DAW and Sampler VST of your choosing.

I give you permission to tell me to take a long walk off short pier because I know that the probability is that you have just lost many, many hours of work and inspiration.


----------



## Per Boysen

heisenberg said:


> I feel your pain as I have made this same error more than once. Always, always, always backup your Template and/or the Master DAW files before using any new version of Kontakt. Otherwise you will run into exactly the problem you are having when you try to move back in versions. The same goes for all manner of combination of DAW with VEPro and Kontakt.
> 
> Only consoltation is you will get more practice at building your templates and patches from scratch again. It is easy to forget the myriad of steps required to build a template using VEPro/DAW and Sampler VST of your choosing.
> 
> I give you permission to tell me to take a long walk off short pier because I know that the probability is that you have just lost many, many hours of work and inspiration.


Thank you for your nice words. Luckily I found out where Kontakt 6.6.1 now puts the plugin file, so I could manually direct VEP 7 with the search path of the current version.


----------



## TSU

After the latest Reaktor update, it was blacklisted by Cubase too! In case of Kontakt, the VST3 version works ok (only VST2 was blacklisted), but there is no VST3 for Reaktor yet, so one must to reactivate it in the plugins manager. After a short test with a few ensembles, it work just fine after reactivation.
(I realize this thread dedicated to Kontakt updates, but looks like the problem is not exclusive to Kontakt, but all the latest VST2 maybe... dunno)

Edit: Win 10, Cubase 10.0.50


----------



## Thomas Kallweit

Thomas Kallweit said:


> same here - takes loots of time unfortunately with 6.6.1. Re-Batching helped, but some annoyance to do that for all libraries : |
> Would be really helpful to have the latest Kontakt-Versions as a download - I would downgrade then.
> 
> Seems also the installation crumbled one of the impulse responces.
> When trying to open several libraries I get "Content missing" -> Auditorium A.wav
> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\presets\Effects\Convolution\K4IR.nkx
> 
> The K4IR.nkx is at its place, but has 0KB. Tried to reinstall 6.6.1 and afterwards the same, still there, but 0 KB.
> Any idea from where to get only this file?


Just to inform (in case someone else should come into this problem):
I reinstalled Kontakt 5 - and now the missing K4IR.nkx was there at C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Effects\Convolution\K4IR.nkx
Copied it to C:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\presets\Effects\Convolution\K4IR.nkx overwriting the 0 KB file and voila - now it works for Kontakt 6.


----------



## heisenberg

TSU said:


> After the latest Reaktor update, it was blacklisted by Cubase too! In case of Kontakt, the VST3 version works ok (only VST2 was blacklisted), but there is no VST3 for Reaktor yet, so one must to reactivate it in the plugins manager. After a short test with a few ensembles, it work just fine after reactivation.
> (I realize this thread dedicated to Kontakt updates, but looks like the problem is not exclusive to Kontakt, but all the latest VST2 maybe... dunno)


Reaktor’s important. Glad you brought it up. Sometimes the blacklisting thing isn’t evident when you are launching apps.


----------



## gohrev

Lots of hanging notes since this update..


----------



## EvilDragon

Not over here... So maybe provide as much info about your system and hardware and MIDI device(s) as possible?


----------



## darkogav

FWIW.. I applied the latest Kontakt patch/update. I have no issues on my setup.


----------



## gohrev

EvilDragon said:


> Not over here... So maybe provide as much info about your system and hardware and MIDI device(s) as possible?


Sorry, I had written an entire poem about the issue at hand, but I accidentally hit ctrl+enter!

I'll come back to this later, I have the creeping feeling it has something to do with the ext. midi clock synchronisation.


----------



## easyrider

GUI Resize option yet?

I’ll get my coat…..🤣


----------



## jaketanner

When is Kontakt going to be optimized for APFS formatted SSDs? Some libraries load quickly, but others that are more complex, take a bit longer to load.


----------



## mscp

Do I need to batch resave some old libraries made with Kontakt 5.7? I'm experiencing terribly slow sample load times with some of them...


----------



## EvilDragon

You could, but you'd very likely end up with same slow load times after you power cycle your computer.


----------



## kurtvanzo

EvilDragon said:


> You could, but you'd very likely end up with same slow load times after you power cycle your computer.


Kontakt 6.6.1 is creating a loud spike (with cranked fx) when using the AU or VST in VE Pro, AND in AAX in Kontakt/Komplete for instruments using width control. I updated both for Box Factory, which they posted a nka to add to the sample folder that fixed it for Box Factory, but how many other instruments might this affect that use wide control? (apparently where the problem comes from in 6.6.1). I'm using Pro Tools 2021.3.1, but have been for a long while without issue. Is this a know issue for NI and Kontakt 6.6.1? I don't see any posts about it but Fracture Sounds says it's NI's issue. Good luck hearing from them. :D


----------



## EvilDragon

There's an issue between the new "from script" modulator they're using and Stereo Modeller parameter modulation. Known and tracked.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Careful when updating!!!! Backups!!

I'm unable to update from 6.4.2 to any new version. I tried it with 6.5 (or one of the .x iterations, maybe 6.5.3) and now 6.6.1.

When loading a big project everything freezes (waited for 10 minutes).
Happened after getting this notification below. I did what was said, resolved a missing content message and afterwards the big freeze came for me. Perhaps unrelated but know knows...
Others had the same issue, even 2 experienced bigger composers.
The fact that this is still unsolved after many months makes me think NI has lost track of their code. At least when it comes to the "unlucky" circumstances of some users.

Using Cubase 10.5, Windows 10 Home.


----------



## Michel Simons

DarkestShadow said:


> Careful when updating!!!! Backups!!
> 
> I'm unable to update from 6.4.2 to any new version. I tried it with 6.5 (or one of the .x iterations, maybe 6.5.3) and now 6.6.1.
> 
> When loading a big project everything freezes (waited for 10 minutes).
> Happened after getting this notification below. I did what was said, resolved a missing content message and afterwards the big freeze came for me. Perhaps unrelated but know knows...
> Others had the same issue, even 2 experienced bigger composers.
> The fact that this is still unsolved after many months makes me think NI has lost track of their code. At least when it comes to the "unlucky" circumstances of some users.
> 
> Using Cubase 10.5, Windows 10 Home.


I have the same problem. The workaround, I believe, is to temporarily disable ASIO guard within Cubase.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes gotta disable ASIO Guard.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

well, I can't work without Asio Guard and I read someone else who had the issue still had it without. 

Hope it's fine if I can turn it on in the project again. Otherwise I can't work. 

Well, trying one more time to update...


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

It sort of works well now.

The new way of handling missing content is still pretty annoying because it still freezes for 1-2 minutes after resolving the window - and till then some Kontakt instances remain empty. But after that short freeze everything seems to be loaded propely.

Thanks for the tip!

I don't really consider it a fix, more a workaround so it's still up to be solved. Pretty annoying to change back and forth between Asio Guard / No Asio Guard like that. And I don't want to hear it's a Steinberg issue. IMO the plugin update has to be compatible with the host, not the other way around.
That kind of blame shifting makes me worried about the reliability and future of that plugin most of us depend on.
That's like getting replacement seats for your car and if they don't fit in the manufacturer blames the car company XD

*EDIT: *I just got a freeze after trying to open a Kontakt instance. Lasted for 5-10 minutes, then I force quit.
Never happened before. I didn't even get a missing content message, so it seems to be unrelated.
Asio Guard definitely disabled. So, it doesn't seem to fix the issue.


----------



## Alchemedia

EvilDragon said:


> Yes gotta disable ASIO Guard.


Thx for the warning.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Alchemedia said:


> Thx for the warning.


I still got freezes without it, but it took more time/trying different projects.
Even more sneaky/dangerous. I thought it worked and almost continued working on my projects. In the last test project it happened then. So glad I kept trying before rending any actual active project unloadable with older Kontakt versions by saving it with the new version


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah resolving all missing samples across all Kontakt instances in the project can take a while (depending on how many instances you have and how many samples are missing of course). DAW might look like it's frozen but just keep at it, eventually it should unfreeze and return to normal state.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah resolving all missing samples across all Kontakt instances in the project can take a while (depending on how many instances you have and how many samples are missing of course). DAW might look like it's frozen but just keep at it, eventually it should unfreeze and return to normal state.


There were no missing samples at all in the project that froze (without Asio Guard). The recall error message didn't even show up.
It just froze when opening a Kontakt instance (before it even opened - just trying to open it did it). For almost 10 minutes till I force quit.
Never happened before the update. I'm back to 6.4.2 now.

Also, resolving the samples previously never took more than 20-30 seconds. So even if it takes 5-10 minutes or more now it's still a bug. But since the freeze also comes without any missing samples it's likely unrelated anyway.
There is no way out - the shit is broken. At least for a few unlucky ones it seems....


----------



## Consona

If I have Kontakt 5 and buy Kontakt 6, will I still have Kontakt 5 in my DAW as well as Kontakt 6?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes.


----------



## samphony

For all Logic users. 
AU migration from k5 to k6 should work again in Logic Pro 10.7!

Just FYI


----------



## EvilDragon

Should but internal tests show that it still doesn't. More reports from users would be welcome.


----------



## antames

Alex W said:


> Hi everyone, I've just had a customer contact me to let me know that Kontakt 6.6 is causing an odd issue with his copy of CSSS. Apparently, the panning and volume dials are not working properly. In his words:
> 
> "If I load any patch, all the pan controls stay on the far right, and the volume controls are also linked to pan, if I change the pan, all volumes move with it."
> 
> We're looking into it, but in the meantime, if anyone else has updated to 6.6, it would be really helpful if you could chime in and let me know if the same thing occurs for you.


Hi Alex,
Not sure if you have resolved this issue since posting but I experienced this a while back and the fix was to download the latest CSSS 1.1 patch update from your website:





Updates – Cinematic Studio Series







cinematicstudioseries.com


----------



## Robert_G

DarkestShadow said:


> Also, resolving the samples previously never took more than 20-30 seconds. So even if it takes 5-10 minutes or more now it's still a bug. But since the freeze also comes without any missing samples it's likely unrelated anyway.
> There is no way out - the shit is broken. At least for a few unlucky ones it seems....


I've been telling them this exact same thing for months.....still no fix.


----------



## EvilDragon

Because it's not as easy as you might think it is. Especially since it works fine for majority. These singled out cases that aren't cleanly reproducible everywhere are the worst to find and fix.


----------



## novaburst

DarkestShadow said:


> Careful when updating!!!! Backups!!
> 
> I'm unable to update from 6.4.2 to any new version. I tried it with 6.5 (or one of the .x iterations, maybe 6.5.3) and now 6.6.1.
> 
> When loading a big project everything freezes (waited for 10 minutes).
> Happened after getting this notification below. I did what was said, resolved a missing content message and afterwards the big freeze came for me. Perhaps unrelated but know knows...
> Others had the same issue, even 2 experienced bigger composers.
> The fact that this is still unsolved after many months makes me think NI has lost track of their code. At least when it comes to the "unlucky" circumstances of some users.
> 
> Using Cubase 10.5, Windows 10 Home.


I get this exact same message from time to time, its a real strange one, with VEpro and Kontakt will be missing libraries, a restart of the host does resolve it but the scary thing is there is not much kontakt instances only two in this case so dread to think what happens when more instances are loaded.

It has not crashed as yet but not looking for a bright future and expecting the worse, 
i would have happily stayed with K 5 but now some developers are only developing for K 6 forcing you to make the change and join the fun


----------



## Robert_G

novaburst said:


> i would have happily stayed with K 5 but now some developers are only developing for K 6 forcing you to make the change and join the fun


The early Kontakt 6 was very good. The last real good version was the end of 6.3.x. Everything was fine up till that point.

Then they released 6.4.1 and everything went to $#!t.
Apparently the missing samples issue had to do with something new on the MACs so NI completely revamped how to resolve them. Unfortunately for me....I wish I didn't love Ethera Gold 2.5 so much, because if I didn't, I'd still be on 6.3.2. I think developers should hold back on trying to utilize the latest version of Kontakt until all the bugs have been worked out.


----------



## Nimrod7

EvilDragon said:


> Because it's not as easy as you might think it is. Especially since it works fine for majority. These singled out cases that aren't cleanly reproducible everywhere are the worst to find and fix.


There are too many peculiar cases, small amounts of users, but a large variety of problems it seems. 

How about including some advanced logging, which users can opt-in to enable, and send to NI for further investigation.


----------



## macavalon

I updated to 6.6.1 from an earlier version of kontact 6(probably 6.3.x)... it now is really slow (takes upto 30 seconds  in both studio one and ableton 10 to switch instances of kontakt by track. I tried installing 6.4.2 and it has the same problem..and just yesterday kontact 6.4.2 crashed studio one ! which for me is probably a first in 2years ! Definitely the versions of kontact in 2021 are not as good as 2020...


----------



## Robert_G

macavalon said:


> I updated to 6.6.1 from an earlier version of kontact 6(probably 6.3.x)... it now is really slow (takes upto 30 seconds  in both studio one and ableton 10 to switch instances of kontakt by track. I tried installing 6.4.2 and it has the same problem..and just yesterday kontact 6.4.2 crashed studio one ! which for me is probably a first in 2years ! Definitely the versions of kontact in 2021 are not as good as 2020...


Just a heads up. 6.4.1 and 6.4.2 were the worst for everything. I'm not sure how they passed beta testing and the missing samples issue wasn't the only problem with those versions.

The latest version is much better, although the missing samples issue is still there and unloading RAM is still broken.


----------



## novaburst

It really is a strange one missing samples, my thoughts on it is it could be internet influence.

Could be completely wrong but I did find when I shut down the internet and then up the system then DAW, VEpro I had a different issue, I saw the same message about the state of Kontakt, but the samples did load, even though the message popped up, 

The issue was I lost connection to my server and needed to reconnect VEpro Cubase 10.40 all was ok after that but strongly believe it was because there was no internet, so it did influence the behaviour of the host.

Behaviour of our machines coursed by the internet are very subtle growing more and more as time goes on because what I am noticing is our machines are becoming very internet dependant even our Draws other host, plugins. 

And feel it's a very good idea to start isolating our machines from the internet while we are creating in our DAWs I think this will lesson also OS influence too.

There are to many programs that start working in the background when the internet is on while we are using our DAW and feel can and does influence the behaviour of our DAW.

Yes I know we need to update and download fixes and so on 

But I think we are forgetting how powerful the internet is. I think a good idea is to have a tablet or laptop and put that on line to communicate with the outside world and forums but not the machine s with our DAW on .


----------



## EvilDragon

novaburst said:


> my thoughts on it is it could be internet influence.


It's not.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti

Robert_G said:


> Just a heads up. 6.4.1 and 6.4.2 were the worst for everything. I'm not sure how they passed beta testing and the missing samples issue wasn't the only problem with those versions.
> 
> The latest version is much better, although the missing samples issue is still there and unloading RAM is still broken.


Can i revert to previous versions? I'm on 6.4.1 and it's not going well. I thought Studio One was the problem so I'm kind of relived and worried at the same time now.


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> It's not.


Not just for Kontakt but generally a lot of issue's we can tend to have with our DAW is internet related, because there are to many things that are going on in the background while quietly changing things to another state that they was not before,


----------



## Robert_G

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can i revert to previous versions? I'm on 6.4.1 and it's not going well. I thought Studio One was the problem so I'm kind of relived and worried at the same time now.


Youll need a copy of an earlier version....uninstall 6.4.1 and install the earlier version


----------



## EvilDragon

novaburst said:


> Not just for Kontakt but generally a lot of issue's we can tend to have with our DAW is internet related, because there are to many things that are going on in the background while quietly changing things to another state that they was not before,



Except the missing samples dialog doesn't have anything to do with Internet connectivity, nor can any background things affect it to such an extent. Sorry but you're being way off-base here.


----------



## novaburst

I have not got the Kontakt state message since isolating my machine s from the internet I have done about 8 or 9 boots of the machine and DAW this could be a coincidence but I will stay off line as long as a I can to see if the message does come back.

One thing that I needed to do was do another VEpro instance as the previous one would not fully boot when off line, but did boot when I was on line,
How strange is that.

I am becoming fully convinced that our machine behaviour and programs (DAW) are strongly influenced by the internet activity in the back ground of our machines.

I will monitor my situation for a few weeks,

If I need to download any important things then will go on line only for that.


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> nor can any background things affect it to such an extent. Sorry but you're being way off-base here.


Yes I think it does sound way off even to my self but I am going to give it a go and monitor the situation, so I am guessing I am going to see that Kontakt message soon but we will see


----------



## EvilDragon

So, the "state message" is a NEW THING since K6.4, it's the new way to handle missing samples (as was mentioned already a few times in this thread). It didn't exist before 6.4 because missing samples case was handled differently - namely, Kontakt would create the Missing Content dialog upon loading the project directly. Since macOS Big Sur this is not allowed for plugins anymore (they cannot create their own dialogs on project load anymore), only basic system dialogs can be used, which is what prompted the "state of Kontakt" message, which tells the user that they need to manually open any one Kontakt instance in order to resolve missing content across ALL Kontakt instances in the whole project (which was also *not even possible before*, you had to resolve missing content one instance at a time, which can be quite an ordeal).

This has absolutely nothing to do with Internet connectivity, as you can see.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti

Robert_G said:


> Youll need a copy of an earlier version....uninstall 6.4.1 and install the earlier version


Thanks Robert but how do i do that? I use native Access and i assume it will re-install the latest version no?


----------



## EgM

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Can i revert to previous versions? I'm on 6.4.1 and it's not going well. I thought Studio One was the problem so I'm kind of relived and worried at the same time now.


I'm wondering the same? How do we revert to past versions?


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> This has absolutely nothing to do with


 with me it's a honch, what I believe is going in is the operating system is being subtle changed, coursing the DAW and or Kontakt and other instruments that are hosted to respond in a bug like effect, because of these small changes that the internet coursed, 

It doesn't make sense that Kontakt can boot up fine and stable once and twice and even perform good inside your host for a few days then suddenly act like it's buggy, there must be another influence coursing that behaviour,

All we or myself are doing Is booting up the same program each time we sit behind the machine I am not doing anything crazy like codes or in-depth programming most of the time it's just hitting the playback and record button

So there must be some movement and changes going on in the background of our machines that are prompting the DAW , host and player in this case Kontakt seems to be effected by an out side change that in turn effects the state of our DAW and host that courses conflict. 

A reboot of the program normally resolves the issue but can have a tendency to grow worse as you load more instances,


----------



## EvilDragon

You can believe whatever you want, but in this case it's wrong.  I explained what "The state of some Kontakt instances cannot be recalled correctly" message means and why it's there. That's all there's to it.


----------



## novaburst

It's fine but since I have been practicing isolating from the net I have not a Kontakt message, anyway your probably correct, 

But it is working what I am doing for now at least and no head bang, for now, 

Any way I don't think it effects Kontakt directly I think it effects the host and then Kontakt so it's kind of indirect, 

Plus another thing is it only effected the server machine and not once on the master machine

Anyways let's hope for a fix but again it could be indirect coming from our host 

Cheers


----------



## EvilDragon

That message ONLY shows up when there are missing samples and ONLY upon loading a DAW project. No way it would show up in the middle of a project.


----------



## novaburst

Yes correct, so upon booting up the host VEpro I would get the Kontakt state message then would need to reconnect the host in Cubase, or reboot VEpro and or Kontakt would be empty and I would need to put the library's in again this would happen on average 4 times out of 10 .times

As of now over 10 times booting up the host there has been no Kontakt state message.all machines off line only net worked. Master and server.


----------



## Robert_G

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> Thanks Robert but how do i do that? I use native Access and i assume it will re-install the latest version no?


Someone here had a dropbox file for older Kontakt 6 versions that he was sharing to those who wanted an earlier version. I tried to PM you with it, but the file is too large.


----------



## Obi-Wan Spaghetti

Robert_G said:


> Someone here had a dropbox file for older Kontakt 6 versions that he was sharing to those who wanted an earlier version. I tried to PM you with it, but the file is too large.


Thanks for trying Robert.
edited: OK got it. Thanks again Robert.

I'll wait before i update next time. I guess you never know what's gonna happen.


----------



## rrichard63

Obi-Wan Spaghetti said:


> I'll wait before i update next time. I guess you never know what's gonna happen.


If you keep your wits about you, there's no need to defer updating when new versions come out. Before telling Native Access to update, just save the executable and each of the plugin formats you have installed to a separate archive location. You could build a simple command line script to automate this. Then, when the new version misbehaves, just copy the archived files back to their working folders. I currently have six prior versions of Kontakt 5 and eight prior versions of Kontakt 6 in mothballs.

Credit where credit is due: I didn't figure this out for myself. I learned it from Evil Dragon.


----------



## EvilDragon

That is exactly the way to go.


----------



## Zhao Shen

I've been having an issue where Kontakt (I'm on 6.6.1) crashes Cubase upon opening the project file. This only happens when there's a Kontakt instance with missing samples (either because samples moved or you chose to load an instrument while ignoring missing samples).

This thread perfectly describes the issue. This happened to me first when opening an old project file after I had moved some samples around, and then again after I added an instrument that I didn't have all the samples for. It's a pretty rough issue because it's hard to root cause and very slow to try different solutions with, especially if your project file is large.

In my experience, the only way to solve the issue is to disable the instance with missing samples, save, then close and re-open Cubase. You still have to deal with the missing sample issue at some point or else the crash will persist on future opens - I just renamed a random sample to get the error to go away. As it stands, Kontakt doesn't seem to play nicely with missing samples at all - maybe a bug introduced with the changes to the resolution process.


----------



## jcrosby

Zhao Shen said:


> I've been having an issue where Kontakt (I'm on 6.6.1) crashes Cubase upon opening the project file. This only happens when there's a Kontakt instance with missing samples (either because samples moved or you chose to load an instrument while ignoring missing samples).
> 
> This thread perfectly describes the issue. This happened to me first when opening an old project file after I had moved some samples around, and then again after I added an instrument that I didn't have all the samples for. It's a pretty rough issue because it's hard to root cause and very slow to try different solutions with, especially if your project file is large.
> 
> In my experience, the only way to solve the issue is to disable the instance with missing samples, save, then close and re-open Cubase. You still have to deal with the missing sample issue at some point or else the crash will persist on future opens - I just renamed a random sample to get the error to go away. As it stands, Kontakt doesn't seem to play nicely with missing samples at all - maybe a bug introduced with the changes to the resolution process.


I've had the same issue in Logic. (Namely with @audioimperia Nucleus's last update...) Which seemed to behave just fine if I loaded "new" instruments from the browser; only after I attempted to load *old* project files, with nki references that didn't specifically link to their last update; then everything completely fell apart...

After _exploring the behavior by_ manually moving other library's sample pools_, Logic_ presents the same behavior as Nucleus... It appears the issue isn't just the Nucleus update alone, ( but the way they rolled out their last update was sloppy, as it clearly was not tested across DAWs thoroughly...) Instead of assuming things work across the board with Kontakt, they might want to test thoroughly to avoid potential headaches...

Overall it appears to be a the larger issue with Kontakt in general, but developers looking to roll out updates that require manual intervention outside of N.A. might consider testing the update in as many DAWs as possible, as some DAWs clearly still do not currently play well with Kontakt after NI implemented the behavior the leads to the message: _"The state of some Kontakt instances cannot be recalled correctly" ...._


----------



## EvilDragon

Zhao Shen said:


> As it stands, Kontakt doesn't seem to play nicely with missing samples at all - maybe a bug introduced with the changes to the resolution process.



The issue is more than Cubase is not playing nicely with Kontakt (especially with ASIO Guard enabled) when resolving samples. From my knowledge, Kontakt team did what they could to circumvent the issue, the ball is in Steinberg's court now.


----------



## EvilDragon

jcrosby said:


> Which seemed to behave just fine if I loaded "new" instruments from the browser; only after I attempted to load *old* project files, with nki references that didn't specifically link to their last update; then everything completely fell apart...



This sounds like they updated their scripts by overwriting the old script, yet kept the same exact NKR. So any old projects would link to the newest script, but if there were structural changes in the instruments themselves (i.e. groups, effects, modulators added or removed), this will break horribly.

There are two *proper* ways of dealing with this situation:

1. Make your update a completely new NKR and make only the updated NKIs point to it. Old NKIs (from old DAW projects etc) still point to the old NKR. This is what NI does when they update their libraries
2. Make your _scripts and assets_ with different filenames per product update, keeping the singular NKR in your library. This way old NKIs (from old DAW projects etc) still point to the old scripts and assets, and freshly loaded updated NKIs also get what they need. This is what I do for the most part.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> This sounds like they updated their scripts by overwriting the old script, yet kept the same exact NKR. So any old projects would link to the newest script, but if there were structural changes in the instruments themselves (i.e. groups, effects, modulators added or removed), this will break horribly.
> 
> There are two *proper* ways of dealing with this situation:
> 
> 1. Make your update a completely new NKR and make only the updated NKIs point to it. Old NKIs (from old DAW projects etc) still point to the old NKR. This is what NI does when they update their libraries
> 2. Make your _scripts and assets_ with different filenames per product update, keeping the singular NKR in your library. This way old NKIs (from old DAW projects etc) still point to the old scripts and assets, and freshly loaded updated NKIs also get what they need. This is what I do for the most part.


Thanks for shedding some light on what the issue might be ED. I realize it's a guess without being able to look at the script yourself, but hopefully AI can retrace some of what you've written and figure out if it's that, or related in some way.... Appreciate you offering some ideas of what may have happened... Cheers!


----------



## Zhao Shen

EvilDragon said:


> The issue is more than Cubase is not playing nicely with Kontakt (especially with ASIO Guard enabled) when resolving samples. From my knowledge, Kontakt team did what they could to circumvent the issue, the ball is in Steinberg's court now.


Hmmm weird. Is there no way to resolve this on Kontakt's side? Was wondering since I've seen this issue reported across multiple DAWs, not just Cubase. AFAIK this wasn't happening before the missing sample loading process was updated.


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> Cubase is not playing nicely with Kontakt (especially with ASIO Guard enabled)


This is so was an issue with me too, I turned off ASIO guard off things went back to normal, or as it was ment to work,


----------



## EvilDragon

Zhao Shen said:


> Is there no way to resolve this on Kontakt's side?


If it were a way it would've already been done by now.


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for 6.7.0 release!


----------



## easyrider

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for 6.7.0 release!


What does it offer?


----------



## EvilDragon

See first post please. This is where changelog will always be.


----------



## kgdrum

EvilDragon said:


> See first post please. This is where changelog will always be.




@EvilDragon 

Thanks for the info this seems like a major update…………..


----------



## EvilDragon

Some important points on that one, but I wouldn't call it a very major update personally. Mostly a compatibility update with a slew of bugfixes (a solid number of them commited by yours truly, in fact!)


----------



## muziksculp

Thanks for the heads up on Kontakt update 6.7.0

Is this update recommended for Windows 10 users as well ?


----------



## EvilDragon

Why wouldn't it be?


----------



## rnb_2

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for 6.7.0 release!



For anyone running the beta (I know there are a few here), is this the same as the 6.7 release candidate, or should that be removed and replaced via Native Access?


----------



## EvilDragon

It's the same as RC!


----------



## Cdnalsi

Can anyone please check in Activity Monitor if any of the underlying processes are still Intel based on Apple Silicon? I remember there being a license checker daemon, and a couple more? Thanks in advance!


----------



## SomeGuy

probably a dumb question, but if I run Logic in Rosetta Mode for compatibility with other plugins that are not M1 ready, will this latest version of Kontakt still run as M1 native? Or does that mean everything in Logic runs in Rosetta Mode?


----------



## eakwarren

@EvilDragon Should the thread title be updated to reflect current version: 6.7.0?


----------



## novaburst

@EvilDragon are we heading for Kontakt 7 early this year or later this year, 

Nice work on the updates ..........not installed as yet but a big list going in there


----------



## rnb_2

SomeGuy said:


> probably a dumb question, but if I run Logic in Rosetta Mode for compatibility with other plugins that are not M1 ready, will this latest version of Kontakt still run as M1 native? Or does that mean everything in Logic runs in Rosetta Mode?


If you run Logic in Rosetta mode, it will appear to plugins to be running on Intel hardware, and all plugins will run their Intel code. The only way to get plugins to run their ARM-native code is to run Logic in native mode, and let the AUHostingCompatibilityService handle any Intel-only plugins for you.


----------



## EvilDragon

eakwarren said:


> @EvilDragon Should the thread title be updated to reflect current version: 6.7.0?


Right you are, on it!



novaburst said:


> @EvilDragon are we heading for Kontakt 7 early this year or later this year,


Why do you think I am allowed to say anything regarding that?


----------



## Bee_Abney

EvilDragon said:


> Why do you think I am allowed to say anything regarding that?



Confirmed by Evil Dragon, Esq. Q2 at the latest.

No?


----------



## EvilDragon

Good one.


----------



## tmhuud

EvilDragon said:


> Right you are, on it!
> 
> 
> Why do you think I am allowed to say anything regarding that?


Then TELL US!


----------



## novaburst

EvilDragon said:


> Right you are, on it!
> 
> 
> Why do you think I am allowed to say anything regarding that?


It was worth a try,


----------



## EvilDragon

To get me fired?


----------



## novaburst

We all love you here never I would want that,


----------



## WinterEmerald

Maybe a stupid question but will the new 6.7 that's native for M1 (and Monterey) run better on Logic that's running in Rosetta, compared to the previous version of Kontakt running on Rosetta Logic?


----------



## rnb_2

WinterEmerald said:


> Maybe a stupid question but will the new 6.7 that's native for M1 (and Monterey) run better on Logic that's running in Rosetta, compared to the previous version of Kontakt running on Rosetta Logic?


All of the various bug fixes will still apply, but you'll still be running the Intel version of the plugin.


----------



## AZ Mountain Geek

EvilDragon said:


> *6.7.0 - 2022-02-14*
> 
> 
> *CHANGED *Minimum supported Windows version is now Windows 10


Disappointed to see Windows 8.1 support ended. I had hoped to have another year to plan and execute an upgrade for my workstation to Win 10, or get a new Win 11 machine when things settle down. I assume 6.7 is not showing up in NA as an available update deliberately so it can't be installed in Win 8.1?


----------



## Yaron_NI

AZ Mountain Geek said:


> Disappointed to see Windows 8.1 support ended. I had hoped to have another year to plan and execute an upgrade for my workstation to Win 10, or get a new Win 11 machine when things settle down. I assume 6.7 is not showing up in NA as an available update deliberately so it can't be installed in Win 8.1?


Correct.


----------



## iMovieShout

AZ Mountain Geek said:


> Disappointed to see Windows 8.1 support ended. I had hoped to have another year to plan and execute an upgrade for my workstation to Win 10, or get a new Win 11 machine when things settle down. I assume 6.7 is not showing up in NA as an available update deliberately so it can't be installed in Win 8.1?


Thats not good. We have VEPro running on x10 Windows Server 2012r2, and the new Kontakt 6.7 doesn't show up in Native Access. I don't see the point in spending £££ and upgrading to Windows Server 2016 just yet as these are really stable.


----------



## EvilDragon

AZ Mountain Geek said:


> Disappointed to see Windows 8.1 support ended. I had hoped to have another year to plan and execute an upgrade for my workstation to Win 10, or get a new Win 11 machine when things settle down. I assume 6.7 is not showing up in NA as an available update deliberately so it can't be installed in Win 8.1?



You can install the update on a W10 machine and manually copy the VST/VST3/EXE to your W8.1 machine, that will work still. Just the installer won't.

There are some updated scripts and effect presets you might also want to pick up, from *c:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Presets* (might as well copy that whole folder).

However, as mentioned, this is unsupported. But it should work just fine. But yeah, usual caveats apply.


----------



## cuttime

EvilDragon said:


> You can install the update on a W10 machine and manually copy the VST/VST3/EXE to your W8.1 machine, that will work still. Just the installer won't.
> 
> There are some updated scripts and effect presets you might also want to pick up, from *c:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Presets* (might as well copy that whole folder).


Will this work for a Mac with High Sierra?


----------



## EvilDragon

I wouldn't know honestly. Not a Mac guy  Maybe it would, but I cannot confirm this for you. High Sierra is 4 years old by now, so it might lean more towards "nope".


----------



## Cheezus

Why does only the AU version show up in my plugin list when running Studio One native on M1 Monterey? I'd prefer to use the VST3 version so I can open the same song file on PC if I need to. Tried resetting plugin blocklist already.


----------



## Saxer

SomeGuy said:


> probably a dumb question, but if I run Logic in Rosetta Mode for compatibility with other plugins that are not M1 ready, will this latest version of Kontakt still run as M1 native? Or does that mean everything in Logic runs in Rosetta Mode?


As far as I know: Logic loads Intel based plugins in Rosetta Mode even if Logic itself is running natively. But I didn't try (I'm still on Catalina and Logic 10.6.3).

Sorry for off topic!


----------



## EvilDragon

No, IIRC you can only run x86 plugins if Logic is running in Rosetta mode itself.


----------



## rnb_2

EvilDragon said:


> No, IIRC you can only run x86 plugins if Logic is running in Rosetta mode itself.


No - when Logic is run in native ARM mode, plugins are hosted within two separate services - one for ARM, one for Intel. If you never load an Intel plugin, the compatibility service that hosts Intel plugins never runs.

Running Logic in Rosetta mode causes all plugins to load within the Logic process itself.


----------



## EvilDragon

Ah, alrighty! I stand corrected.


----------



## Yaron_NI

rnb_2 said:


> No - when Logic is run in native ARM mode, plugins are hosted within two separate services - one for ARM, one for Intel. If you never load an Intel plugin, the compatibility service that hosts Intel plugins never runs.
> 
> Running Logic in Rosetta mode causes all plugins to load within the Logic process itself.


Yes, correct


----------



## Yaron_NI

Cheezus said:


> Why does only the AU version show up in my plugin list when running Studio One native on M1 Monterey? I'd prefer to use the VST3 version so I can open the same song file on PC if I need to. Tried resetting plugin blocklist already.


Will look into this


----------



## rnb_2

Cheezus said:


> Why does only the AU version show up in my plugin list when running Studio One native on M1 Monterey? I'd prefer to use the VST3 version so I can open the same song file on PC if I need to. Tried resetting plugin blocklist already.


I'm not seeing this on my M1 MacBook Air running Studio One native on Monterey - I have both the AU and VST3 plugins listed.


----------



## Cheezus

rnb_2 said:


> I'm not seeing this on my M1 MacBook Air running Studio One native on Monterey - I have both the AU and VST3 plugins listed.


I had to delete and then reinstall Kontakt to get the VST3 to show up.


----------



## robgb

cuttime said:


> Will this work for a Mac with High Sierra?


High Sierra is 10.13, so no.


----------



## SomeGuy

Another question about Kontakt being M1 native. There was discussion about M1 macs not needing as much ram because of the integration of the memory with the CPU & HD. Does this somehow mean that M1 native Kontakt will use less ram for the same sample streaming vs the intel code / Rosetta? I’m assuming the answer is no, but was curious if this now means you can get by with a 16GB of Ram machine?


----------



## EvilDragon

No, streaming from disk needs what it needs.


----------



## iMovieShout

EvilDragon said:


> You can install the update on a W10 machine and manually copy the VST/VST3/EXE to your W8.1 machine, that will work still. Just the installer won't.
> 
> There are some updated scripts and effect presets you might also want to pick up, from *c:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Presets* (might as well copy that whole folder).
> 
> However, as mentioned, this is unsupported. But it should work just fine. But yeah, usual caveats apply.


Phew!!! Thanks for this.
I can confirm that installing on a Windows10 machine first and then copying across the *Kontakt.exe* and the *c:\Program Files\Common Files\Native Instruments\Kontakt\ *folder to a Windows Server 2012R2 machine does work fine. Thanks @EvilDragon


----------



## EvilDragon

Oh so you deal with standalones only?


----------



## TomislavEP

I've updated to the latest version of Kontakt yesterday. I was particularly happy to see fixes regarding the internal Replika effect, as I'm having issues with Noire on tempo changes and ramps. Unfortunately, the problem seems to remain although there are no glitches anymore on discrete tempo events. However, if I have the option of gradual transitions between the two markers enabled in REAPER, it still produces heavy artifacts. I'm not sure is this a Noire-specific issue or it can happen with any K6 requiring library that utilizes Replika.


----------



## EvilDragon

That's a Replika-specific issue, it is known and tracked but I can't tell you if/when it is going to be resolved.


----------



## rezoneight

Hey ED congrats on the release. The Apple Silicon native release is huge news and a great step for NI. I'm personally still on Intel but waiting for more stuff (cough....NI) to be Apple Silicon native (well, not to mention an iMac thats comparable memory-wise to my current i9 model). Thanks for helping get it out the door not only with the native code but fixes galore!


----------



## PJMorgan

I just got around to installing the 6.7 on my m1 macbook air today & it totally crashes Abelton Live 11.1 & Logic 10.7.2. This is both the au & vst3 & even in standalone. Funny thing is I had been beta testing the last few releases & they ran absolutely fine but I didn't get around to trying out the RC release before this.

I still had a beta installer so reverted back to beta r385 but only for the vst3 & now it seems to be working fine with the au running as the latest version & the vst3 & standalone as a beta version. Would I need to do some kind of clean install to get this working or have there been any other reports of this happening with the latest release on m1 macs?


----------



## geronimo

At home with an Imac M1, it's another thing; as soon as you edit Start and End points or Loop points in Wave editor, KONTAKT is freezing . Back to 6.6.1. _


----------



## EvilDragon

So it freezes but doesn't crash? If it crashes, a crashlog would be very welcome.


----------



## geronimo

Yes, don't crash !


----------



## Yaron_NI

geronimo said:


> At home with an Imac M1, it's another thing; as soon as you edit Start and End points or Loop points in Wave editor, KONTAKT is freezing . Back to 6.6.1. _


shot you a pm


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Holy smokes, bought the Prime bass and had to upgrade to 6.7.0. Kontakt crashes standalone and upon opening in Cubase immediately. Any thoughts on how to revert to get back to work? Cheers


----------



## rnb_2

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Holy smokes, bought the Prime bass and had to upgrade to 6.7.0. Kontakt crashes standalone and upon opening in Cubase immediately. Any thoughts on how to revert to get back to work? Cheers


Try to get in touch with @Yaron_NI - a Mac user was having crashes on 6.7 and support got him sorted very quickly (one problem database file). Hopefully you won't have to wait through the weekend.

(EDIT: or you could wait one more minute for @EvilDragon to arrive, very late on a Friday night)


----------



## EvilDragon

Well that's not supposed to happen, of course!

Win or Mac? If Mac, M1 or Intel? And also - do you use the Database in Kontakt? If yes, this thread might be relevant.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

EvilDragon said:


> Well that's not supposed to happen, of course!
> 
> Win or Mac? If Mac, M1 or Intel? And also - do you use the Database in Kontakt?


Win 10, PC I9, yes I do use the database, if you're referring to Quickload


----------



## EvilDragon

No, I refer to the Database (left side browser), not the Quickload. Although, I would be curious if Kontakt opens for you if you temporarily move this folder elsewhere:

*C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\QuickLoad\*


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

EvilDragon said:


> No, I refer to the Database (left side browser), not the Quickload. Although, I would be curious if Kontakt opens for you if you temporarily move this folder elsewhere:
> 
> *C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\QuickLoad\*


Nope don't use that


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Cleaned the QuickLoad , same result, immediate crash on standalone and as VST
Testing Studio one now


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

It does create an .nicrash log if that would help


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Studio One same thing, immediate crash after loading Kontakt.


----------



## EvilDragon

Weeeeird. Not sure if .nicrash file would help (debugging this sort of stuff is much more difficult on Windows than on Mac which just gives you a stack trace straight away), but you can try zipping and uploading it here.

Not sure what else to suggest, maybe somebody over here has 6.6.1 EXE/DLL/VST3 to send to you, since Yaron is out for the weekend. Note for future updates: always back up those files before updating, then you can always manually revert.


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

I should have the DLLs on my slave still
Just trying one regular reinstall. 

Of courser this %^** has to happen on a friday night before the weekend grmpbflm


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah you can always try to reinstall but somehow not sure it'd help. I do wonder if it still might be related to the database even if you don't use it, so try to remove this file too:

*C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*


----------



## Dirk Ehlert

Okay one heart attack later reinstall helped, back at work. Unfortunately I deleted the DB file at the same time, so not sure if was the db file or the reinstall but I'm back at work. Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

Phew!

(I'm rather sure it was the database file, but we will never know now )


----------



## Nimrod7

Love this update.

The slow first instance loading time:





Why does Kontakt first instance take 45 seconds to load?


Any idea why the first instantiation of Kontakt takes a solid 45 seconds to load? ••• EDIT = SOLUTION FOUND! See post #83 for the answer (hint = it's .plist files) ••• - If there are no other instances of Kontakt loaded, the first instance of either v5 or v6 of Kontakt takes exactly 40 seconds...




vi-control.net





Was doing 50 seconds for me, and is now fully fixed. Super snappy to open on the Mac!


----------



## tmhuud

This sux. Guess all our W8 machines are stuck on an older version... we don't have anything here W10.


----------



## PJMorgan

Dirk Ehlert said:


> Okay one heart attack later reinstall helped, back at work. Unfortunately I deleted the DB file at the same time, so not sure if was the db file or the reinstall but I'm back at work. Thanks


Yeah it was most likely the database file because it was causing the same crashing for me with 6.7 but on an m1 macbook air. The NI kontakt devs got me sorted very quickly with this problem.


----------



## EvilDragon

tmhuud said:


> This sux. Guess all our W8 machines are stuck on an older version... we don't have anything here W10.



Not even a personal laptop or something like that?


----------



## Soundhound

how is 6.7 going so far for those who’ve updated to it (aside from the bleeding edge cuts and bruises)? any performance benefits of note? so far sound like it’s pretty minor.


----------



## samphony

Cheezus said:


> I had to delete and then reinstall Kontakt to get the VST3 to show up.


Next time open the Studio One plugin manager and click „delete plugin settings“ Studio One then wants to restart and rescan plugins. This helped in my case.


----------



## tmhuud

EvilDragon said:


> Not even a personal laptop or something like that?


Nope. I guess there’s a few guys I know who do and have KONTAKT onboard. I may just take one of these older P/C’s and try updating to 10. Not sure if the hardware is capable but it’s worth a shot.


----------



## EvilDragon

Just a heads up:

Anyone coming into this thread attempting to post about Kontakt crashing on load either as standalone or plugin, it would be really awesome if you could send me the database file before you try and delete it in order to fix the situation (just ZIP it up and put it on Dropbox/OneDrive/whatever, if it's too large to attach to your post)! The file is found at:

Windows:
*C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*

Mac:
*/Users/<your home folder>/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Db/kontaktdb2_56


Thank you! *


----------



## modularsamples

I'm experiencing a couple of odd issues with 6.7 on Mac OS 11.6 (20G165). 

1. When an instrument uses more that 0.89gb I get this error:

_BACKGROUND LOADING WARNING:

Your memory is getting low.
Please use the purge function to free some resources.
Kontakt will progressively cache only the required
samples for playback and offline bounce._

It didn't do this prior to updating. Activity monitor reports that Kontakt is using 1.8gb of RAM.

2. Creator tools (1.5) doesn't detect Kontakt (chain icon says "Disconnected).

3. When loading an existing Logic (10.7.2) project the plugin UI is unresponsive (clicking anywhere gives that "Pop" system sound, like there's a dialogue window that need attention? Sorry, can't describe it better). Removing the plugin causes logic to crash with the error: 

_An Audio Unit plug-in reported a problem which might cause the system to become unstable. Please quit and restart Logic Pro._

Starting a new project and creating a Kontakt instance seems to work fine.. 

I've attached my database file, hope it helps


----------



## Yaron_NI

modularsamples said:


> I'm experiencing a couple of odd issues with 6.7 on Mac OS 11.6 (20G165).
> 
> 1. When an instrument uses more that 0.89gb I get this error:
> 
> _BACKGROUND LOADING WARNING:
> 
> Your memory is getting low.
> Please use the purge function to free some resources.
> Kontakt will progressively cache only the required
> samples for playback and offline bounce._
> 
> It didn't do this prior to updating. Activity monitor reports that Kontakt is using 1.8gb of RAM.
> 
> 2. Creator tools (1.5) doesn't detect Kontakt (chain icon says "Disconnected).
> 
> 3. When loading an existing Logic (10.7.2) project the plugin UI is unresponsive (clicking anywhere gives that "Pop" system sound, like there's a dialogue window that need attention? Sorry, can't describe it better). Removing the plugin causes logic to crash with the error:
> 
> _An Audio Unit plug-in reported a problem which might cause the system to become unstable. Please quit and restart Logic Pro._
> 
> Starting a new project and creating a Kontakt instance seems to work fine..
> 
> I've attached my database file, hope it helps


Can you attach the crash log from point 3?

Are you on M1?


----------



## modularsamples

Sure thing, I've attached the log below. 

Yes, I am. I just read the change log and see creator tools isn't working on M1.. I rely on it pretty heavily so will have to roll back shortly but if there's any other info I can give you beforehand just let me know.


----------



## Yaron_NI

No need to roll back, just launch kontakt in rosetta


----------



## modularsamples

Oh, that's handy. Thanks for the tip.

By the way, I uninstalled Kontakt and it no longer crashes with removing the plugin.. however I tried another logic project and I see the "White box of death" is still a thing. This has been an issue for as long as I've had the m1 Mac. The dialogue box will flash white while it's loading and once it's done it stays there, Logic hasn't crashed but at that point I can no longer interact with it..

Right clicking on the Logic dock icon reveals that it's created lots of these boxes. Fun times.


----------



## modularsamples

One last thing, turning on rosetta mode also fixes the memory issue I raised earlier.


----------



## astreamproductions

I’m using Logic/Kontakt on both an Intel and a separate M1 Mac and wondering if the DAW project files are compatible. I have identical sets of sample libraries installed on both computers. Has anyone tried opening up the same Logic project saved with Kontakt 6.7 in native ARM mode on an Intel computer? And vice versa? Are there any compatibility issues?


----------



## EvilDragon

You mean DAW projects? They should seamlessly load regardless of how Logic is ran.


----------



## Daniel James

Seems like this one is a bit wobbly. Is it safe to update yet or should I wait it out a bit?


----------



## EvilDragon

It's not as wobbly as 6.4 was (and that was pretty darn wobbly), I would say. If you copy the plugin/executable elsewhere before updating, you can always rollback to previous version.


----------



## astreamproductions

EvilDragon said:


> You mean DAW projects? They should seamlessly load regardless of how Logic is ran.


Wonderful! Thanks for confirming this.


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> It's not as wobbly as 6.4 was (and that was pretty darn wobbly),


Lol. I'm not sure 'wobbly' was the word most of us used for 6.4.x


----------



## EvilDragon

Nice generalization there.


----------



## samphony

Robert_G said:


> Lol. I'm not sure 'wobbly' was the word most of us used for 6.4.x


An then dubstep was born. 🤣


----------



## tivermusic

rnb_2 said:


> Try to get in touch with @Yaron_NI - a Mac user was having crashes on 6.7 and support got him sorted very quickly (one problem database file). Hopefully you won't have to wait through the weekend.
> 
> (EDIT: or you could wait one more minute for @EvilDragon to arrive, very late on a Friday night)


I need help on that as well. Kontakt immediately crashes. What did they instruct him to do?


----------



## rnb_2

EvilDragon said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Anyone coming into this thread attempting to post about Kontakt crashing on load either as standalone or plugin, it would be really awesome if you could send me the database file before you try and delete it in order to fix the situation (just ZIP it up and put it on Dropbox/OneDrive/whatever, if it's too large to attach to your post)! The file is found at:
> 
> Windows:
> *C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*
> 
> Mac:
> */Users/<your home folder>/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Db/kontaktdb2_56
> 
> 
> Thank you! *





tivermusic said:


> I need help on that as well. Kontakt immediately crashes. What did they instruct him to do?


See @EvilDragon's post quoted above.


----------



## PJMorgan

EvilDragon said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Anyone coming into this thread attempting to post about Kontakt crashing on load either as standalone or plugin, it would be really awesome if you could send me the database file before you try and delete it in order to fix the situation (just ZIP it up and put it on Dropbox/OneDrive/whatever, if it's too large to attach to your post)! The file is found at:
> 
> Windows:
> *C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*
> 
> Mac:
> */Users/<your home folder>/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Db/kontaktdb2_56
> 
> 
> Thank you! *





tivermusic said:


> I need help on that as well. Kontakt immediately crashes. What did they instruct him to do?


Yes see above quote from EvilDragon. This sorted my crashing out on a mac.


----------



## EvilDragon

But PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE send us the file before you delete it!!!


----------



## Soundhound

Playing projects from internet mac on my m1 was really dicey. lots of stuff didn’t work, most markedly VEP7, really hd a lot of problems there. i’m i. the middle of a longish project that i started after the m1 arrived so i haven’t dealt with any older projects since. once that’s over i’ll revisit.

I’m steering clear of kontakt 6.7 until i hear it’s got the kinks worked out. i was hoping for a lot better cpu performance with kontakt as i’m using a bunch of libraries that are cpu heavy… looking forward to the cloud clearing and the sun warming our apple silicon loving toes…


----------



## EvilDragon

Libraries that are CPU heavy will likely remain as such, since it's all probably related to the DSP load (how many and which effects are loaded, how many voices playing simultaneously and so on). M1 is not a silver bullet for these sorts of things, I'm afraid.


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks ED. Didn't realize that. I may not be out of the VEP woods after all I suppose. Going to wait until that's ready for M1 prime time as well however. So I'm back to the single core Logic issue, which means needing to select a blank track, printing or freezing cpu hungry regions, etc etc. With way more headroom than before to be sure, but yes, no silver bullets here at the ranch.


----------



## tmhuud

EvilDragon said:


> Not even a personal laptop or something like that?


Still looking for someone with Kontakt and W10. In the meantime, I tried Batch resaving and it's broke. I get an empty window when it looks for the libraries drive. Is that due to the 8.1 not being supported you think or something else?


----------



## EvilDragon

Hmmm unsure. Windows requirement is at installer level, not at libraries used for building Kontakt level...


----------



## tmhuud

EvilDragon said:


> Hmmm unsure. Windows requirement is at installer level, not at libraries used for building Kontakt level...


Well, that was easy enough. lol. I just had to the regedit. Things as smoking now! I've never seen anything load so fast.


----------



## sostenuto

Not at sophisticated tech level. Just noting experiential detail. Two Desktop PC systems _ very slightly different hardware configs. Neither comply with Win11 Pro current specs.
_BOTH _ exhibiting same issues with last Update. Trivial ? _ maybe _ but now neither will shutdown. from screen commands. Must use manual power switch. 
Windows Explorer brings up large *green* band, Moving at snail pace from left to right. before any disc content can be viewed.
Kontakt 6.7 takes disgusting time to load.
GMAiL App works, but suddenly all mouse clicks on new topics _ go to some unknown list at screen bottom and cannot be accessed.

MS 'elephant boy' should be sent 'home' immediately.
Windows 'guru' demoted or fired; talented subordinates promoted, large pay raises.
MS Board re-evaluated, and likely replaced.

fwiw _ local PC Sales and Support store _ survived for decades while others failed _ advises massive Win 11 customer issues _ 'all-over-the-map' _ no help 'til next major SUPPORT Update.
Aren't we impressed ! 🤮


----------



## EvilDragon

Aren't you on insider builds? That's kinda asking for trouble most of the time.


----------



## tmhuud

EvilDragon said:


> Aren't you on insider builds?


🤫


----------



## sostenuto

EvilDragon said:


> Aren't you on insider builds? That's kinda asking for trouble most of the time.


Yes _ and much of angst is Insider process of updating both Desktop PC(s) to Win11 Pro.
Once there, very painful clean install of Win 10 Pro required. Massive set of paid libs going back decades. Likely loss of many preferred ones. Actually, this process took me off Insider and will gladly stay off.

Consistenly follow, and appreciate what you do ED ! Surely my bad for naively moving to Insider long ago. Yet have had minimal issues impacting both DAW(s) over that time. Impressed with your recall of this salient detail ! 

OK. Dumped my bucket and will limp along until new Desktop build later 2022. 
Not close to high performance, and pushing $3k +. 
THX for Reply.


----------



## EvilDragon

Can't you drop out of insider ring at any time?


----------



## sostenuto

EvilDragon said:


> Can't you drop out of insider ring at any time?


Cannot state MS policy today. 
For longest time one could select choice to exit at next Win full release. 
Did that on all Desktops _ yet never had any option but to do clean install of current version _ recently Win10 Pro. Welcome authoritative correction by MS, or other capable Users, but feel this is accurate 
statement of fact. 
Luv Windows since early days, yet as DAW user / music studio / pianist / career hp guy, hated lack of ability to smoothly /easily restore all paid software with clean installs. Cloned C:\ when HDD / then SDD size required. 
Some VI-C Users routinely clean install. No clue how they do this without tedious effort, unless they work with fewer, large, pricey, current libraries / FX, which can be reinstalled comfortably.


----------



## ZosterX

Hi,

Having issues right now while loading Kontakt on Logic Pro. Kontakt standalone works fine, however, any time i try to open up kontakt on logic, it automatically crash. I just get Komplete Ultimate Collector, is it due to some libraries on it ?


----------



## rnb_2

EvilDragon said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Anyone coming into this thread attempting to post about Kontakt crashing on load either as standalone or plugin, it would be really awesome if you could send me the database file before you try and delete it in order to fix the situation (just ZIP it up and put it on Dropbox/OneDrive/whatever, if it's too large to attach to your post)! The file is found at:
> 
> Windows:
> *C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*
> 
> Mac:
> */Users/<your home folder>/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Db/kontaktdb2_56
> 
> 
> Thank you! *


@ZosterX - this is probably the issue you're dealing with. Check some of the conversations in this topic from about a month ago.


----------



## ZosterX

Yes sure, so I sent him the zip with the files, hope it will help..


----------



## EvilDragon

So did you delete it then? You should.

NI has actually found a fix for this issue which will go in 6.7.1.


----------



## ZosterX

I did and it doesn't change anything


----------



## EvilDragon

Try deleting that whole folder, and reinstall Kontakt.


----------



## jadedsean

I am having some crazy issues now with Kontakt. Just updated as well. First off, everythime i load a library the Pitchwheel goes crazy. Even after i double click the pitchwheel to stop, the effect persists. Anyone know whats going on?


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for Kontakt 6.7.1 release!


----------



## jadedsean

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for Kontakt 6.7.1 release!


Actually i just tested this out with Sine too and it is the same so it would seem it is a Reaper issue. It sounds like all my instruments have some sort of pitch warbol on.

SOLVED:

Had to disable my Midi output Config. Sorry for wasting your time EvilDragon.


----------



## Brian2112

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for Kontakt 6.7.1 release!


I did it and it completely uninstalled Kontakt. It is now listed in the Uninstalled portion of Native Access. I install it from there, it says it's installed but it isn't. Found the zip file and tried to install from that but says it's an update and I need to re-install Kontakt. Not quite sure how it expects me to do that. I erased all Downloaded files and started again. still no luck.


----------



## EvilDragon

Mac or Windows?


----------



## Brian2112

EvilDragon said:


> Mac or Windows?


Windows with idiot operator.

100% user error. I only had 1.29 GB disc space on Drive C. Freed up 4 GB and re-installed without a hitch. Usually I check a million times for user error before I post anything (because I can be an idiot) but I panicked. Also something is causing a memory leak in my RAM so also re-booted.

All good now! Thanks ED!😀


----------



## Grizzlymv

Is there a way to roll back to a previous version once updated? I did install Aeria Lite and then I noticed an update to 6.7.1 of Kontakt which I did. but since then, Kontakt crash every time. Did a full uninstall/reinstall, same thing. Uninstalled all Native Instrument softwares, including Native Access, cleaned the Native Instrument folder in My Documents, still the same after a fresh reinstall. I have 172 Gb of free space on the disk, so that's not the issue. The web site only point to Native Access. Not sure what else to try at this point. Can't seem to find a way to roll back to 6.7.0 in Native Access. The crash logs are unreadable, so I'm at the point I'll have to open a case with NI, but I wanted to see if I could roll back first. Anyone succeeded to do a rollback with Native Access (or another way) in the past? As a reference, I had Kontakt 5 installed as well and this one was still working (I removed it since as part of my troubleshooting steps to clean everything NI), so it's really something related to Kontakt 6. Now, whether the issue is caused by the update to 6.7.1 or the installation of Aeria Lite, your guess is as good as mine, but I don't see why it would crash after a library install. However, following a software update, that would make more sense, hence the reason why I try to roll back. If anyone has any idea before I reach out to NI. My studio is completely down at this point...


----------



## sostenuto

Recommended K6.7.1 default usage _ vst2 or vst3 ?


----------



## rnb_2

EvilDragon said:


> Just a heads up:
> 
> Anyone coming into this thread attempting to post about Kontakt crashing on load either as standalone or plugin, it would be really awesome if you could send me the database file before you try and delete it in order to fix the situation (just ZIP it up and put it on Dropbox/OneDrive/whatever, if it's too large to attach to your post)! The file is found at:
> 
> Windows:
> *C:\Users\<your username>\AppData\Local\Native Instruments\Kontakt\Db\kontaktdb2_56*
> 
> Mac:
> */Users/<your home folder>/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Db/kontaktdb2_56
> 
> 
> Thank you! *


@Grizzlymv - try moving this file and restarting Kontakt. This is what was causing a lot of crashes with earlier updates. If you can zip up the file and send it to @EvilDragon, all the better.


----------



## Grizzlymv

rnb_2 said:


> @Grizzlymv - try moving this file and restarting Kontakt. This is what was causing a lot of crashes with earlier updates. If you can zip up the file and send it to @EvilDragon, all the better.


Thanks a lot for that! That did the trick. I removed both kontaktdb2_56 and kontaktdb2_56Lock and it worked again. now on to reinstall the rest of the NI software I removed yesterday..


----------



## EvilDragon

Shit, that was supposed to be fixed with 6.7.1...


----------



## Grizzlymv

EvilDragon said:


> Shit, that was supposed to be fixed with 6.7.1...


Sorry to bring the bad news. Do you still need the db file and / or the log file? If so I still have them so just let me know and I can pm them to you. Thanks


----------



## EvilDragon

You can just drop the ZIP here in thread too.


----------



## Grizzlymv

EvilDragon said:


> You can just drop the ZIP here in thread too.


There you go


----------



## tebling

Just updated from 6.6.x straight to 6.7.1 and got the startup crash on Windows. I kept the old db file if needed for debugging.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sure, also the most recent nicrash file could be useful.


----------



## AlwaysMusic

Hi everyone! 
I need some help. Everytime I try to load a Kontakt library in Logic Pro X I get "an audio unit plugin reported a problem which might cause the system become unstable"
Kontakt 6.7, Logic Pro 10.7.1 on M1 Mode. (if I start Logic in Rosetta mode I can load everything)
In Logic plugin manager I can see all aus validated, all ok. I reset plugins just in case....etc, but the problem persists in M1 mode.
(in Live 11 I can load all Kontakt libraries perfectly...)
So, EvilDragon I am sending you the file you marked, and maybe you can help me
Many thanks in advance!


----------



## EvilDragon

Did you try removing that file and does it work then?


----------



## AlwaysMusic

EvilDragon said:


> Did you try removing that file and does it work then?


Thank you for your answer!
Yes, I tried twice, and restarting, etc.. and I get the same message
It's surprising that with Logic Pro X (Apple program) you can't use Kontakt on M1 mode, and have to use it with Rosetta. But with Live -M1 mode- Kontakt works perfect..


----------



## EvilDragon

That's indeed weird, because with K6.7 Kontakt _is_ ARM native and should work fine without Rosetta (and many people do run it just fine).


----------



## robgb

There's a weird thing that has been happening lately with the newer versions of Kontakt. If I try to open an instance in Reaper on Mac Mojave, either AU or VST3, Reaper automatically crashes when Kontakt tries to rebuild the database. But if I open an older version of Kontakt (6.53 vst in this case), the database quickly gets rebuilt and I can then open the 6.7 versions without a crash.

This may be unique to my system, but I'd advise everyone to keep an older version handy just in case.


----------



## taigasounds

Not sure the best place to inquire but this thread seems relevant and mentions my issue : Making a new mobile rig, MacBook Pro M1 12.3.1 : Pro Tools 2021.12.0 : Kontakt 6.7.1 (RO). I'm getting these continuous 'BACKGROUND LOADING WARNING:' related to memory in my PT sessions, though system usage says 53%. Kontakt.app set to Rosetta. I'll mention I migrated from a 2018 Mac mini TM Big Sur backup. EvilDragon you've been a huge help for a decade. Database attached. Not sure where to find any log stuff.


----------



## EvilDragon

Hmmm yeah database is not really connected to this issue I don't think. Unfortunately I'm not sure what to suggest here... How many instances of Kontakt are we talking about, and what does the Expert->Engine tab say for all of them?


----------



## Tsyolin

Hey guys, I recently updated Kontakt after not using it for some time now and I'm having issues trying to do MIDI automation in Studio One 5. It used to be that when trying to add a new midi parameter there would be a folder at the top that you open up and it lists all the CC parameters, but now it just has a folder named after the channel and only has one item inside called "Kontakt". This is really frustrating as I can no longer create new midi parameters to edit, though ones that were already created with the older kontakt version are still there. Any ideas on a fix?

Side note, all the channels are now called "Event Input" which is different than what it used to be.


----------



## EvilDragon

The "Event Input" thing should be resolved in 6.7.1 AFAIK.

For other CCs, you need to scroll alllll the way down. They're listed after the usual 512 host automation slots.


----------



## Tsyolin

EvilDragon said:


> The "Event Input" thing should be resolved in 6.7.1 AFAIK.
> 
> For other CCs, you need to scroll alllll the way down. They're listed after the usual 512 host automation slots.


I actually have done that already and it oddly shows multiple of the same CC and when I try to use one of them it doesn't actually work.


----------



## EvilDragon

Multiples are for each of 16 MIDI channels. Sadly unnumbered so it's a bit of counting required to pick the right one. I just tested it and if I have an instrument listening on, say, MIDI channel 4, and I have CC #2 modulating _something_, picking the fourth Breath Controller(MSB) from the list works just fine.


----------



## Tsyolin

EvilDragon said:


> Multiples are for each of 16 MIDI channels. Sadly unnumbered so it's a bit of counting required to pick the right one. I just tested it and if I have an instrument listening on, say, MIDI channel 4, and I have CC #2 modulating _something_, picking the fourth Breath Controller(MSB) from the list works just fine.


Can confirm that this does work, a bit unintuitive though. I hope the old method is restored as it was much simpler.


----------



## EvilDragon

What was the "old method"? (It's not likely that it will return tho.)


----------



## emasters

Noticed the other day, that Kontakt subtly moves library positions around in the Library Pane. I have many libraries that I organize in a specific order. After restarting Kontakt stand-alone, some will shift up or down in the Library pane by a few positions. Wondering if there's a way to avoid this from happening (perhaps unique to my system)? macOS Monterey with the latest version of Kontakt here. For now, just organizing alphabetically since my library sort order is not retained accurately.


----------



## EvilDragon

This can happen if you have multiple instances of Kontakt running (doesn't matter if standalone and/or plugin). The last one that you close writes the library order data.


----------



## emasters

EvilDragon said:


> This can happen if you have multiple instances of Kontakt running (doesn't matter if standalone and/or plugin). The last one that you close writes the library order data.


Thx for the tip.


----------



## Tsyolin

EvilDragon said:


> What was the "old method"? (It's not likely that it will return tho.)


When adding an automation track there would be a folder at the top of the parameter list that contained every MIDI CC and you could just pick from that list rather than trying to count off to get the matching channel.


----------



## EvilDragon

Right, well, VST3 is quite different in how it handles MIDI CCs, vs VST2...


----------



## NekujaK

I'm running Kontakt 6.7.1 on Win 7 - I know this is an unsupported configuration, but I thought I'd report this anyway.

So far, 6.7.1 is behaving just fine on Win 7. I've used it standalone as well as in huge templates populated with dozens of instances. No problems. However, today I noticed missing instruments in Quickload.

My Quickload folder structure is intact, but about 20% of the folders are empty, meaning they contain no instruments. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the empty folders, just seemingly random folders scattered throughout my Quickload structure.

I did notice is that if one instrument from a developer is missing from Quickload, they're all missing. For example, I noticed that Soundiron's Aztec Death Whistle instruments are missing in Quickload. I then discovered that instruments from all Soundiron libraries are also missing, even though they appear in different locations in my Quickload hierarchy.

I checked the actual Quickload folder on the OS, and the folder structure and instrument shortcuts are completely intact. Kontakt just seems to be ignoring the contents of certain folders.

If I add back the missing instruments into my Quickload, they will appear when I relaunch Kontakt. However, I don't know if some other part of the Quickload hierarchy got compromised instead.

Thanks.


----------



## NekujaK

NekujaK said:


> I'm running Kontakt 6.7.1 on Win 7 - I know this is an unsupported configuration, but I thought I'd report this anyway.
> 
> So far, 6.7.1 is behaving just fine on Win 7. I've used it standalone as well as in huge templates populated with dozens of instances. No problems. However, today I noticed missing instruments in Quickload.
> 
> My Quickload folder structure is intact, but about 20% of the folders are empty, meaning they contain no instruments. There doesn't seem to be any pattern to the empty folders, just seemingly random folders scattered throughout my Quickload structure.
> 
> I did notice is that if one instrument from a developer is missing from Quickload, they're all missing. For example, I noticed that Soundiron's Aztec Death Whistle instruments are missing in Quickload. I then discovered that instruments from all Soundiron libraries are also missing, even though they appear in different locations in my Quickload hierarchy.
> 
> I checked the actual Quickload folder on the OS, and the folder structure and instrument shortcuts are completely intact. Kontakt just seems to be ignoring the contents of certain folders.
> 
> If I add back the missing instruments into my Quickload, they will appear when I relaunch Kontakt. However, I don't know if some other part of the Quickload hierarchy got compromised instead.
> 
> Thanks.


After a little more poking around, I think I figured out what's causing the missing Quickload instruments. This may actually apply to all operating systems, and not just be a Win 7 quirk.

A little while ago I overhauled my Kontakt libraries, moving many of them to different HDDs . With Kontakt 6.6, this didn't affect my Quickload structure. Everything remained intact, but of course, some shortcuts were broken. If I encountered an obsolete shortcut when trying to load a broken Quickload link, I simply replaced it with an updated one.

Kontakt 6.7.1 seems to be hiding bad shortcuts from the Quickload structure - they're still in the Quickload folder on the file system, but don't appear in Kontakt. So does Kontakt validates each shortcut as it scans Quickload? Seems like that would add a lot of time to the scan.

Anyway, I prefer the 6.6 behavior. With 6.7.1, depending on how someone structures their Quickload, missing shortcuts might go unnoticed and be neglected.


----------



## EvilDragon

Right, there were some back-end changes in filesystem related operations across the whole Kontakt codebase for 6.7. I don't think this will be reverted to 6.6 behavior.

However, your shortcuts still physically exist on the hard drive (Kontakt is not deleting them unless you explicitly right-click a QL item then choose delete), so it would be a matter of fixing paths to all of them, and then they would be visible again, I suspect.


----------



## NekujaK

EvilDragon said:


> Right, there were some back-end changes in filesystem related operations across the whole Kontakt codebase for 6.7. I don't think this will be reverted to 6.6 behavior.
> 
> However, your shortcuts still physically exist on the hard drive (Kontakt is not deleting them unless you explicitly right-click a QL item then choose delete), so it would be a matter of fixing paths to all of them, and then they would be visible again, I suspect.


Yes, fixing the shortcut path on the OS does restore the entry in Quickload. But it's definitely a time-consuming task. I have over 35.000 QL entries.... 

They're not all broken of course, but it does mean figuring out which ones are and opening each one to fix the path. In some cases, depending on how many nki's are in a library and how they're distributed throughout QL, it's easier to fix within Kontakt.

Anyway, now I have a new project...


----------



## NekujaK

EvilDragon said:


> Right, there were some back-end changes in filesystem related operations across the whole Kontakt codebase for 6.7. I don't think this will be reverted to 6.6 behavior.
> 
> However, your shortcuts still physically exist on the hard drive (Kontakt is not deleting them unless you explicitly right-click a QL item then choose delete), so it would be a matter of fixing paths to all of them, and then they would be visible again, I suspect.


Having spent a couple of hours updating broken QL links (I still have a lot more to do), I gotta say this change does not consider user experience.

Previously, the amount of residual overhead from moving libraries around was trivial, since the shortcuts continued to appear in QL, even if they were broken. But the 6.7.1 method effectively destroys what I setup in Kontakt and to correct the problem I need to triangulate between the Quickload structure on the OS, the new library locations, and the QL structure within Kontakt. The process is considerably more onerous.

I'd say this is a step backwards from a usability perspective. Libraries don't get moved around very often, so it's not a daily issue, but it will make me hesitant to make moves in the future, which is a shame.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

Question for the Kontakt gurus...

I have a ton of Kontakt 5 multis in VEPro that I'd like to update to Kontakt 6. I saw in another thread a suggestion to disable the Kontakt 5 AU in plugin manager and the host should automatically update any instances to K6? I tried that , but it didn't work for me - at for K5's hosted in VEPro 7. 

Is there an easier way that saving out the .nkms and reloading them into K6?

Also curious about performance - is K6 slower (or faster?) than K5? My computer is aging so I don't want to add CPU overhead if I can help it. I'd hate to upgrade all those K5s only to learn that my CPU has increased by 20% or whatever.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## EvilDragon

Certain new features in K6 (new effects, wavetable oscillator) do require more CPU, but anything that comes from K5 and before performs the same as it did before.


----------



## EvilDragon

NekujaK said:


> Having spent a couple of hours updating broken QL links (I still have a lot more to do), I gotta say this change does not consider user experience.
> 
> Previously, the amount of residual overhead from moving libraries around was trivial, since the shortcuts continued to appear in QL, even if they were broken. But the 6.7.1 method effectively destroys what I setup in Kontakt and to correct the problem I need to triangulate between the Quickload structure on the OS, the new library locations, and the QL structure within Kontakt. The process is considerably more onerous.
> 
> I'd say this is a step backwards from a usability perspective. Libraries don't get moved around very often, so it's a daily issue, but it will make me hesitant to make moves in the future, which is a shame.


It is impossible to predict impact on all possible workflows when things like these happen. However the way Kontakt dealt with filesystems had to be updated to refresh the codebase and keep it up with modern standards.

I wonder if you drop a symlink in the old path where a certain library was, and make that symlink point to the new path, if that also makes the shortcuts work again? In theory, it should - and you wouldn't need to fix any shortcuts then (or could do it in a more piecemeal fashion, when you feel like it, etc.)

I gotta say, the way shortcuts work on Windows is less than ideal. Aliases on Mac are much better, because you can move the source file wherever, and alias will still point to it (because alias doesn't link to a physical path to a file, it links to the UUID of the file - and this UUID is retained even when you move the file!). Everyone knows I'm absolutely not a fan of Apple or Mac, but they did this thing right.


----------



## marclawsonmusic

EvilDragon said:


> Certain new features in K6 (new effects, wavetable oscillator) do require more CPU, but anything that comes from K5 and before performs the same as it did before.


Thank you!


----------



## Lawson.

I updated to Kontakt 6.7.1 after being on 6.6.1 for a while, and an old bug from I believe 6.6.0 has returned. If Cubase (12.0.20) autosaves while in the middle of playing midi, it causes a crash with Kontakt.vst3. This is extremely unproductive for obvious reasons. A bigger issue is that I upgraded to 6.7.1 after I started getting random Kontakt crashes seemingly triggered by nothing at all in 6.6.1, which 6.7.1 fixed. I think the temporary workaround is just to disable Cubase autosaving, but that also scares me for a variety of reasons. Alternatively, I might try forcing Cubase to run the VST2 versions of Kontakt? Or even just swap down to Kontakt 5 again (which has always been much more stable). For the record, Cubase is very solid, and literally the only reason for crashing 98% of the time is the stupid Kontakt,vst3.

I'm on Windows 10 19043.1645, fwiw.

EDIT: I turned off autosave and have had 0 crashes so far. I would love to not have to do thiat, though. :D


----------



## rnb_2

Lawson. said:


> Alternatively, I might try forcing Cubase to run the VST2 versions of Kontakt? Or even just swap down to Kontakt 5 again (which has always been much more stable).


Happy to hear that you found a (temporary) solution, as I don't think either of these options is possible in Cubase 12, which IIRC won't load VST2 plugins.

*EDIT: *I misinterpreted the mentions of Cubase not "supporting" VST2 as "won't load", which is not the case.


----------



## samphony

EvilDragon said:


> It is impossible to predict impact on all possible workflows when things like these happen. However the way Kontakt dealt with filesystems had to be updated to refresh the codebase and keep it up with modern standards.
> 
> I wonder if you drop a symlink in the old path where a certain library was, and make that symlink point to the new path, if that also makes the shortcuts work again? In theory, it should - and you wouldn't need to fix any shortcuts then (or could do it in a more piecemeal fashion, when you feel like it, etc.)
> 
> I gotta say, the way shortcuts work on Windows is less than ideal. Aliases on Mac are much better, because you can move the source file wherever, and alias will still point to it (because alias doesn't link to a physical path to a file, it links to the UUID of the file - and this UUID is retained even when you move the file!). Everyone knows I'm absolutely not a fan of Apple or Mac, but they did this thing right.


How do i deal with all broken aliases if the drive names changed or if I moved all over to a mobile rig with different drive names? I’m on mac.


----------



## EvilDragon




----------



## novaburst

rnb_2 said:


> Happy to hear that you found a (temporary) solution, as I don't think either of these options is possible in Cubase 12, which IIRC won't load VST2 plugins.


Cubase 12 does not support VST2 but it will still load and use them like Cubase 11, and 10 and 9

It will also work with Kontakt 5


----------



## novaburst

I would also be carful of what you are batch saving if you are using Kontakt 6 and 5 together 

If you B S in 5 it becomes unusable if you B S the same instrument in 6

B S stands for BatchSave not Bull............


----------



## rnb_2

novaburst said:


> Cubase 12 does not support VST2 but it will still load and use them like Cubase 11, and 10 and 9
> 
> It will also work with Kontakt 5


Thanks for clearing that up - I don't use Cubase, but misinterpreted the lack of "support" as "won't load".


----------



## novaburst

rnb_2 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up - I don't use Cubase, but misinterpreted the lack of "support" as "won't load".


Eventually as every one predicts the further we go into this VST3 VST2 will faze out but the hope is by then VST3 will be as stable as VST2 as of now VST3 is not a done deal

As developers with host and players start to implement VST3 we are finding a few issues with stability
but i think all anyone wants to do is just open their work station and just use it with out worries.

Some have nailed it, especially in the FX world but i think others are playing catch up the good thing is installations still come with VST2 and VST3


----------



## davidnaroth

Anyone know the current ui_control limit for each type? Is it still 256?


----------



## EvilDragon

It's 999 since Kontakt 6.5. It's been 512 since 5.8.0, and before that it was 256 all the way back to Kontakt 4.2, before which it was 96.


----------



## artomatic

Why should I update to 6.7.1 from 6.7.0? Any significant advantage, knowing there are issues with this release?
I'm on Mac Big Sur/Pro Tools.


----------



## Mr Greg G

artomatic said:


> Why should I update to 6.7.1 from 6.7.0? Any significant advantage, knowing there are issues with this release?


If it ain't broke don't fix it!


----------



## PeterN

artomatic said:


> Why should I update to 6.7.1 from 6.7.0? Any significant advantage, knowing there are issues with this release?
> I'm on Mac Big Sur/Pro Tools.


I didn't update from 2019 to 2022 April. Not Logic either.

Everything was smooth. Now I had to update with new M1, and, of course, all is crashing and same shit with bugs here and there. Mostly Logic, not sure about Kontakt.


----------



## BenG

Hmmm, I am trying to update to K6.7.1 but it does not appear in Native Access. (Still at 6.6.1) Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to actually enable the update/download?

Not sure why it isn't appearing...


----------



## Bee_Abney

Is your computer's operating system up to date? Maybe 6.7.1 doesn't show up in Native Access if it is running on a computer that can't use it.

You can try hitting the refresh button, but I can't see that making any difference if it didn't show up when you initiated Native Access.


----------



## BenG

Bee_Abney said:


> Is your computer's operating system up to date? Maybe 6.7.1 doesn't show up in Native Access if it is running on a computer that can't use it.
> 
> You can try hitting the refresh button, but I can't see that making any difference if it didn't show up when you initiated Native Access.


Interesting. I am actually on Windows 8.1 Pro which may not be supported. Is it possible that the previous update worked on my version but this one does not?


----------



## Bee_Abney

BenG said:


> Interesting. I am actually on Windows 8.1 Pro which may not be supported. Is it possible that the previous update worked on my version but this one does not?


It's possible, although it would be surprising. I've only read about this potentially being an issue and haven't encountered it directly myself.

It would be less surprising with a Mac, of course.


----------



## NekujaK

BenG said:


> Interesting. I am actually on Windows 8.1 Pro which may not be supported. Is it possible that the previous update worked on my version but this one does not?


AFAIK Win 10 or 11 is required to install. However, it's possible to install on a Win 10 machine and transfer the relevant files to your 8.1 machine. I did this for my Win 7 system and Kontakt 6.7.1 is running fine.

If you read earlier in this thread, there's a post describing what needs to be done. Good luck!

EDIT: Here's a thread specifically about this topic, including detailed instructions:





Will Kontakt 7 install on Windows 7, or will it be Windows 10 and 11 only?


Curious here. Kontakt6 installs and runs on Windows 7 just fine. I heard somewhere that major changes are in the works for Kontakt 7. Not sure if this is true or not, but in any event - what do you think? Will it install and run on Windows 7?



vi-control.net


----------



## synthnut1

I’m running an iMac Catalina 10.15.7 and currently run Kontakt 6.6.1 and would like to go to 6.7.1 to be able to load Heavyocity Nylon Guitar….I always wait to let the new version of Kontakt shake out…..Am I safe to go to 6.7.1 ?…….Thanks, Jim

Has anyone with my specs update to 6.7.1 ?


----------



## jcrosby

synthnut1 said:


> I’m running an iMac Catalina 10.15.7 and currently run Kontakt 6.6.1 and would like to go to 6.7.1 to be able to load Heavyocity Nylon Guitar….I always wait to let the new version of Kontakt shake out…..Am I safe to go to 6.7.1 ?…….Thanks, Jim
> 
> Has anyone with my specs update to 6.7.1 ?


I'm on 10.15.7 and 6.7.1 (MacBook though). It's been solid for me.... One thing you might do before installing 6.7.1 (if you don't clone as a backup - which you should always run before updating something mission critical like Kontakt), is copy all of your Kontkat VST/AU plugins, as well as the standalone app, and paste them to a folder on your desktop.... If you did experience any quirks pasting them back in and overwriting the 6.7.1 versions should put you back at 6.6.1.

Also you can backup Kontakt installers if you manage to quickly copy the pkg file that the DMG file mounts as soon as NA starts to run the install process, then paste it anywhere. You have to be fairly quick, but I've managed to keep backup installers of most versions of Kontakt 5.8 through 6... This obviously only works moving forward, and doesn't do anything for you regarding 6.6.1, but if 6.7.1 winds up being stable for you, you now have an installer that works if a future update gave you grief... I've done a reinstall once or twice from one of these pkgs in the past and never had an issue.

The way to do it is to open a new window right before you start the update process, once the installer finishes downloading it will run itself, *this* is when the DMG mounts itself and you need to copy and past the installer to a folder or your desktop, before the installer completes. (If you try and copy/paste it before the DMG mounts itself you'll wind up with an incomplete installer...) It's a little bit of a dance, but unfortunately this seems to be the only recourse in macos.


----------



## synthnut1

jcrosby,
Thanks for taking the time to write this out, but I’m not at all well versed enough in Kontakt to know how to go about doing any of this….I will have to read up on this subject to even have a clue…. Thanks again …. Jim


----------



## novaburst

jcrosby said:


> I'm on 10.15.7 and 6.7.1 (MacBook though). It's been solid for me.... One thing you might do before installing 6.7.1 (if you don't clone as a backup - which you should always run before updating something mission critical like Kontakt),


This is a very good advice for anyone, It is a small issue but can really save a lot of headache, 

Of course the issue is you need two good quality SSD for local Disk C: if your on Windows, 
you will will find your system is running rock solid until you get the push to update then it is possible for things to fall apart, this can be your OS or any music software eg DAW updates, plugins, and samplers players and host.

It is very difficult to keep up with what is being changed in your OS update or host, sample player, DAW and it is quite difficult for developers to nail every bug when keeping up with OS updates sometimes making a system crash inevitable.

Your first good quality SSD should already be used in your machine, your Second good quality SSD should be your stand by for a direct copy or clone, I find EZ gig cloning software very good for this, 

So if you want to try out an update, first copy your existing SSD C drive and have on stand by then run through your updates and stress test it, if you run into issues just swap your SSD out for your copy and continue your project from where you left off, this is far better than trying to find your way out of crash city.

You may find that i stressed good quality SSD as i have found cheap ones can get bad clusters and that can contribute to your problems 

This may be a little OTT but if you value you project this practice is a get out of jail card guarantee 

Cloning a drive is very quick around 20 min to 45 min so its worth putting this in practice, it saves time and saves confusing post, as every one will not have the same issue


----------



## nowimhere

novaburst said:


> This is a very good advice for anyone, It is a small issue but can really save a lot of headache,
> 
> Of course the issue is you need two good quality SSD for local Disk C: if your on Windows,
> you will will find your system is running rock solid until you get the push to update then it is possible for things to fall apart, this can be your OS or any music software eg DAW updates, plugins, and samplers players and host.
> 
> It is very difficult to keep up with what is being changed in your OS update or host, sample player, DAW and it is quite difficult for developers to nail every bug when keeping up with OS updates sometimes making a system crash inevitable.
> 
> Your first good quality SSD should already be used in your machine, your Second good quality SSD should be your stand by for a direct copy or clone, I find EZ gig cloning software very good for this,
> 
> So if you want to try out an update, first copy your existing SSD C drive and have on stand by then run through your updates and stress test it, if you run into issues just swap your SSD out for your copy and continue your project from where you left off, this is far better than trying to find your way out of crash city.
> 
> You may find that i stressed good quality SSD as i have found cheap ones can get bad clusters and that can contribute to your problems
> 
> This may be a little OTT but if you value you project this practice is a get out of jail card guarantee
> 
> Cloning a drive is very quick around 20 min to 45 min so its worth putting this in practice, it saves time and saves confusing post, as every one will not have the same issue


Damn. Missed this.

I did a routine update of Kontact today, and now it won't work standalone or in my daw (studio one)

I zipped the crashlog and sent it to  @doctoremmet
Other than that, I don't know what to do :(
Native Instruments support frankly sucks. It's nearly impossible to message them about ANYTHING. 

I hope that this is not the end. Multiple 5 figures $$ invested in this all to be haulted and shot down like this. 

FML!!

Can somebody help?
​


----------



## Bee_Abney

nowimhere said:


> Damn. Missed this.
> 
> I did a routine update of Kontact today, and now it won't work standalone or in my daw (studio one)
> 
> I zipped the crashlog and sent it to  @doctoremmet
> Other than that, I don't know what to do :(
> Native Instruments support frankly sucks. It's nearly impossible to message them about ANYTHING.
> 
> I hope that this is not the end. Multiple 5 figures $$ invested in this all to be haulted and shot down like this.
> 
> FML!!
> 
> Can somebody help?
> ​


You might have meant to send the crash log to Evil Dragon.

You could try restoring your system to an earlier point; or see if there are historical versions of Kontakt (or whatever it was that updated) available for download.

I'm sorry this happened to you.


----------



## nowimhere

Bee_Abney said:


> You might have meant to send the crash log to Evil Dragon.
> 
> You could try restoring your system to an earlier point; or see if there are historical versions of Kontakt (or whatever it was that updated) available for download.
> 
> I'm sorry this happened to you.



I also sent to evil dragon yes. 
Honestly not sure how to look for previous versions available... 
Is that on my computer, or do I have to search the internet for them? 

This is really REALLY not good 😭


----------



## Bee_Abney

nowimhere said:


> I also sent to evil dragon yes.
> Honestly not sure how to look for previous versions available...
> Is that on my computer, or do I have to search the internet for them?
> 
> This is really REALLY not good 😭


Try here (you need to be logged in to the site):




__





UPDATE MANAGER







www.native-instruments.com





I think doing a system restore to your last restore point might be a good first step.


----------



## nowimhere

Bee_Abney said:


> Try here (you need to be logged in to the site):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE MANAGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.native-instruments.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think doing a system restore to your last restore point might be a good first step.



Thanks for this. My brain is fried from being outraged, anxiety ridden and fearful all at once. 

I'll have to check this tomorrow. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Bee_Abney

nowimhere said:


> Thanks for this. My brain is fried from being outraged, anxiety ridden and fearful all at once.
> 
> I'll have to check this tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again.


No problem. It sounds like a very stressful situation!


----------



## EvilDragon

It's probably the Database folder that needs to be removed (point 2 in here).


----------



## synthnut1

It seems like every time there’s an update that there’s more and more crap that can go wrong…..Perhaps an entire re-write might be the ticket… It’s not like the company is a one man show….If they can put money making requirements for Sample Companies to post their weirs, they should be able to design a more trouble free system… Thank God we have Evil Dragon here to help us get by with most of the problems…


----------



## EvilDragon

An entire rewrite would take way longer than you think. And it's also a sure-fire way to miss something in the process that would break compatibility with all existing libraries.


----------



## synthnut1

They’re missing the mark now…If they started now, and rewrote the program to make it better, we would have a better product to start out with, and hopefully less problems…Many companies rest on their laurels, and produce more and more revenue seeking products while not improving the initial product…I have used kontakt for years, and like the program in general, but always cringe on an update, and for good reason….Maybe they should involve beta testers before releasing a new version rather than having Joe public be the beta tester….I’m now going out and purchasing an ssd to clone my main drive as a precaution…Should I really have to do that every update ?….


----------



## Nimrod7

synthnut1 said:


> If they started now, and rewrote the program to make it better, we would have a better product to start out with, and hopefully less problems


In software engineering, rewriting a complex application with high adoption from scratch will rarely have the desired effect. 
It might seem straight forward and an obvious solution, but it's not.


----------



## nowimhere

EvilDragon said:


> It's probably the Database folder that needs to be removed (point 2 in here).


I tried everything in that link, + Windows is fully up to date... And Kontact is still crashing :(


----------



## EvilDragon

Hrm, no idea then. Best contact NI support then and go through things with them. Preempt that you've already tried stuff from that link.


----------



## synthnut1

Nimrod7 said:


> In software engineering, rewriting a complex application with high adoption from scratch will rarely have the desired effect.
> It might seem straight forward and an obvious solution, but it's not.


Things that make you go “hmmmmmmm”….


----------



## EvilDragon

It's the truth, really.


----------



## synthnut1

I believe you !!…..Really !!…I don’t have the expertise!!….I defer to your judgement !!…Really !!

I have my ssd on order….I’d rather be safe then sorry !!


----------



## nowimhere

EvilDragon said:


> Hrm, no idea then. Best contact NI support then and go through things with them. Preempt that you've already tried stuff from that link.



Holy smokes so I went back and tried the NI crash proposal again. Twice actually. And it works now!! 🌈✨🤠

Thank you so much!! 🔥♥️


----------



## sostenuto

Latest Win11 Pro Update ( NO LONGER on Insider Preview ). Native Access 2.0.7 recently.
Today, Native Access will not load /open. Showing the following "Dependency installation process is taking longer than normal...' _ while endless spinning circle.


----------



## tmhuud

So, I’m curious… Native Instruments has a lot of developers who pay to be a part of the “main library frame/browser”. 

And yet when something goes awry with a particular developers library and you click “fix”, (or many times it doesn’t even know there is anything to fix), but there obviously is something as it can’t either find a piece of art, a sample, and instrument, etc… it simply won’t load. Why is this? Why is their no opportunity to reinstall the library? Is this up to the developers? I’m so tired of the “please contact the developer for a fix” (I’m paraphrasing) it just seems to me that if developers PAY to be on N.I. platform that everything , including re-installation would be handled by them (i.e., N.I). All I can think is that the developer doesn’t hand over those rights. Fixes and re-installs seem limited to N.I. Content only. Three days ago we’ve had four libraries that simply won’t load anymore. It shows missing content. No matter where you direct the KONTAKT app it just can’t find the missing content. You can batch re-save, you can wave the bloody chicken foot….nothing. The libraries were NEVER moved. They were never changed. No updates were sent. (Oh, that’s another niggle, I KNOW there have been updates to some libraries but Native Access shows you are ‘UP TO DATE”.? Really???? Maybe I’m just beginning to understand why some devs are abandoning NI’s ship…..if it was really a great eco system and made things easier for user and developer alike it would be great.


----------



## Nimrod7

sostenuto said:


> Latest Win11 Pro Update ( NO LONGER on Insider Preview ). Native Access 2.0.7 recently.
> Today, Native Access will not load /open. Showing the following "Dependency installation process is taking longer than normal...' _ while endless spinning circle.


Happened to me. A daemon needs to be installed. Followed the instructions and worked.

Then it didn’t showed the new products that I was adding via add serial. So I deleted the damn thing and went back to the older version.


----------



## EvilDragon

tmhuud said:


> So, I’m curious… Native Instruments has a lot of developers who pay to be a part of the “main library frame/browser”.
> 
> And yet when something goes awry with a particular developers library and you click “fix”, (or many times it doesn’t even know there is anything to fix), but there obviously is something as it can’t either find a piece of art, a sample, and instrument, etc… it simply won’t load. Why is this? Why is their no opportunity to reinstall the library? Is this up to the developers? I’m so tired of the “please contact the developer for a fix” (I’m paraphrasing) it just seems to me that if developers PAY to be on N.I. platform that everything , including re-installation would be handled by them (i.e., N.I). All I can think is that the developer doesn’t hand over those rights. Fixes and re-installs seem limited to N.I. Content only. Three days ago we’ve had four libraries that simply won’t load anymore. It shows missing content. No matter where you direct the KONTAKT app it just can’t find the missing content. You can batch re-save, you can wave the bloody chicken foot….nothing. The libraries were NEVER moved. They were never changed. No updates were sent. (Oh, that’s another niggle, I KNOW there have been updates to some libraries but Native Access shows you are ‘UP TO DATE”.? Really???? Maybe I’m just beginning to understand why some devs are abandoning NI’s ship…..if it was really a great eco system and made things easier for user and developer alike it would be great.



So, a developer who decides to encode their library for Kontakt Player can also arrange with NI to deploy the library, which means you can then download and reinstall that library directly from Native Access. There's a number of libraries which are like this, but many many more libraries are NOT like this, so you need to deal with the developer of the library directly.

This content deployment is a relatively new thing, NI didn't even offer this before they started doing NKS limited-time offers.

So Native Access can only show the correct update state for libraries that are in NI's system. And there are great many that are not, simply because the deployment feature was not available back then. And then also, developers are the ones to decide if they even want to deploy through NI's system (it's an additional cost per serial to pay).

You can find out which libraries are deployed through NA here.


Hope this sheds some light.


----------



## tmhuud

This helps a lot. Thanks. Would be nice for some consistency.


----------



## EvilDragon

Well, in this case NI doesn't really want to force developers to deploy through NA. Which is fine, I think it'd be bad if it'd be forced.


----------



## synthnut1

EvilDragon said:


> Well, in this case NI doesn't really want to force developers to deploy through NA. Which is fine, I think it'd be bad if it'd be forced.


….but also makes it a crap shoot for us consumers…I can see, what was mentioned earlier,why developers are leaving…..As my Italian Grandmother would say “too mucha no good”


----------



## EvilDragon

Very few developers are leaving for good (most of them still release for Kontakt), on the other hand the influx of new developers also exists.


----------



## StefanoM

tmhuud said:


> So, I’m curious… Native Instruments has a lot of developers who pay to be a part of the “main library frame/browser”.
> 
> And yet when something goes awry with a particular developers library and you click “fix”, (or many times it doesn’t even know there is anything to fix), but there obviously is something as it can’t either find a piece of art, a sample, and instrument, etc… it simply won’t load. Why is this? Why is their no opportunity to reinstall the library? Is this up to the developers? I’m so tired of the “please contact the developer for a fix” (I’m paraphrasing) it just seems to me that if developers PAY to be on N.I. platform that everything , including re-installation would be handled by them (i.e., N.I). All I can think is that the developer doesn’t hand over those rights. Fixes and re-installs seem limited to N.I. Content only. Three days ago we’ve had four libraries that simply won’t load anymore. It shows missing content. No matter where you direct the KONTAKT app it just can’t find the missing content. You can batch re-save, you can wave the bloody chicken foot….nothing. The libraries were NEVER moved. They were never changed. No updates were sent. (Oh, that’s another niggle, I KNOW there have been updates to some libraries but Native Access shows you are ‘UP TO DATE”.? Really???? Maybe I’m just beginning to understand why some devs are abandoning NI’s ship…..if it was really a great eco system and made things easier for user and developer alike it would be great.


I want just to say,

Some deves are abbondoning NI's ship?

Who?

Spitfire , and OT... just because they are big and They can create their own platform

But, the Kontakt ship actually is really Full... 

just 2 my cents..


----------



## sostenuto

Nimrod7 said:


> Happened to me. A daemon needs to be installed. Followed the instructions and worked.
> 
> Then it didn’t showed the new products that I was adding via add serial. So I deleted the damn thing and went back to the older version.


THX for reassurance this is more than just personal occurrence ! Tried download and reinstall. This morning at start-up, NA loaded, and accepted latest new Serial. Happy _ yet no clue of this issue after decades of smooth sailing. 👍🏻


----------



## Henu

Hey, I'm having fun of my life recently with the combo of 6.7.1 and Cubase 12.0.40. I'm suspecting it's Kontakt, but am unable to roll back to a previous version.

Could anyone be so nice and see if there's something I'm missing in my post?

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontak-6-7-1-and-cubase-12-0-40-constant-crashes.128789/


----------



## novaburst

Henu said:


> Hey, I'm having fun of my life recently with the combo of 6.7.1 and Cubase 12.0.40. I'm suspecting it's Kontakt, but am unable to roll back to a previous version.
> 
> Could anyone be so nice and see if there's something I'm missing in my post?
> 
> https://vi-control.net/community/threads/kontak-6-7-1-and-cubase-12-0-40-constant-crashes.128789/


You can get one or two previous versions here, but i would also go back to Cubase 12.30









How can I roll back Kontakt to previous version?


Since the very latest Kontakt has a known bug that will not allow me to load many of my songs in Cubase I need to be able to roll back the version...




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Henu

Thanks- I researched a bit and rolled back to 12.30 this morning. Unfortunately the Kontakt links were for a bit too old versions as VST3 is mandatory now as my projects will be broken without it. Let's see how things go.


----------



## whinecellar

Hey Guys,

A few newer libraries are going to force me into more recent versions of Kontakt (grrrr)... I'm currently on 6.4.2 (Mac) which is flawless for me. I figure I'll give 6.7.1 a shot, but as always, I keep current versions to revert to in case of trouble.

It's been a while since I've done that, so refresh my memory - if I back up the Kontakt App itself, the AU plugin, and the Pref files, that should be all I need to revert, correct? Am I forgetting anything?


----------



## jbuhler

whinecellar said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> A few newer libraries are going to force me into more recent versions of Kontakt (grrrr)... I'm currently on 6.4.2 (Mac) which is flawless for me. I figure I'll give 6.7.1 a shot, but as always, I keep current versions to revert to in case of trouble.
> 
> It's been a while since I've done that, so refresh my memory - if I back up the Kontakt App itself, the AU plugin, and the Pref files, that should be all I need to revert, correct? Am I forgetting anything?


I think if you batch resave any of your libraries, that you can no longer use those in a version of kontakt lower than the version that you used to resave.


----------



## whinecellar

jbuhler said:


> I think if you batch resave any of your libraries, that you can no longer use those in a version of kontakt lower than the version that you used to resave.


Yep, good point!


----------



## rrichard63

whinecellar said:


> if I back up the Kontakt App itself, the AU plugin, and the Pref files, that should be all I need to revert, correct?


On Windows, all you need to save are the .EXE, .DLL and .VST3 files. I'm not aware that you need to save preferences.


----------



## whinecellar

rrichard63 said:


> On Windows, all you need to save are the .EXE, .DLL and .VST3 files. I'm not aware that you need to save preferences.


Thanks - but as I mentioned, I'm on the Mac side. Usually it's just the app, the AU plugin, and I keep the pref files too just in case - just couldn't remember if there was anything else I'm forgetting...


----------



## EvilDragon

You don't need to save preferences.


----------



## planist

Kontakt 7!

Has anyone more details?


----------



## Michel Simons

planist said:


> Kontakt 7!
> 
> Has anyone more details?


It is going to explode your retina. (Or so I heard.)


----------



## Mr Greg G

planist said:


> Kontakt 7!
> 
> Has anyone more details?


Out in October








KONTAKT 7: The do-it-all instrument platform


KONTAKT 7 is the latest evolution of the flagship instrument platform from Native Instruments – now with overhauled Factory Library and a revamped browser.




www.native-instruments.com


----------



## Robert_G

EvilDragon said:


> ......


Are you going to be able to load Kontakt 6 and Kontakt 7 simultaneously like you do 5 and 6 right now?


----------



## EvilDragon

Yes.


----------



## KEM

I hope they don’t get rid of the current factory library, I love that Celeste!!


----------



## EvilDragon

It's an entirely new factory library, separate install. If you own an older version of Kontakt you can of course keep on using the old factory library.


----------



## TomislavEP

I assume that it will be possible to run the old KFL library in K7 without having an older version of Kontakt on your system.

BTW, I'm really curious about the new KFL. The announced improvements sound very promising. I'm wondering if it will be designed as a sequel to the older library or a complete replacement with all the categories refreshed. We'll find out soon enough...


----------



## EvilDragon

Correct, KFL is a separate install with a separate serial number and you don't have to have K6 or K5 installed to use it.



TomislavEP said:


> I'm wondering if it will be designed as a sequel to the older library or a complete replacement with all the categories refreshed.


Broad categories are the same (some are renamed) but it's mostly a complete replacement.


----------



## Bee_Abney

And now I am fondly remembering the KLF.



Hopefully KFL 7 is also going to rock me.


----------



## McSound

Hoping new KSP7 would support bigger resolution. Always wanted make full screen UI


----------



## EvilDragon

KSP doesn't but the new UI toolkit does (however it's not yet open for public).


----------



## McSound

Could you enlight some more about new features please, once you're allowed? What do you mean by UI toolkit?


----------



## McSound

Just've read on official site : "To enable developers to create modern, high-definition instrument user interfaces in KONTAKT, we’re introducing a new user-interface language for products called the Native UI. This language is currently within closed-alpha and will be made available to developers over time as the language stabilizes." Can't believe it happened, I already was thinking to move to HISE or Halion or Falcon because of very small Kontakt UI.


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated changelog for Kontakt 7.0.11.


----------



## robgb

EvilDragon said:


> Updated changelog for Kontakt 7.0.11.


Importing non-player libraries?


----------



## bosone

any info on the new kontakt7 library??


----------



## EvilDragon

robgb said:


> Importing non-player libraries?


Not to Libraries tab, but yes in the new browser.


----------



## Mornats

Is it wise to run Kontakt Player 7 and Kontakt full 6 at the same time? Main issue I can think of is if I do a batch resave of a library in 7 and then can't open it in 6. I'm only a hobbyist so no critical workflow (or loss of earnings etc.) if it gets messed up, but would still be a pain.


----------



## EvilDragon

You can do it of course. And nobody forces you to batch resave anything in K7.


----------



## Bee_Abney

Mornats said:


> Is it wise to run Kontakt Player 7 and Kontakt full 6 at the same time? Main issue I can think of is if I do a batch resave of a library in 7 and then can't open it in 6. I'm only a hobbyist so no critical workflow (or loss of earnings etc.) if it gets messed up, but would still be a pain.


The key thing will be not to batch resave anything in Kontakt 7 that you want to run in Kontakt 6. I don’t know if that means you can’t enjoy the benefits of batch resaving with those libraries when using Kontakt 7.

This is an issue for those who want to keep Kontakt 6 to use libraries in old projects or templates that haven’t been updated.

After a little time, once you are confident with how Kontakt 7 is working, the only other reason to keep using Kontakt 6 will be to access the old Factory Library.


----------



## EvilDragon

Bee_Abney said:


> I don’t know if that means you can’t enjoy the benefits of batch resaving with those libraries when using Kontakt 7.


Of course not.


----------



## Mornats

EvilDragon said:


> You can do it of course. And nobody forces you to batch resave anything in K7.


Ah yea, I was thinking of when I'm tired and forget and do it by mistake 



Bee_Abney said:


> The key thing will be not to batch resave anything in Kontakt 7 that you want to run in Kontakt 6. I don’t know if that means you can’t enjoy the benefits of batch resaving with those libraries when using Kontakt 7.
> 
> This is an issue for those who want to keep Kontakt 6 to use libraries in old projects or templates that haven’t been updated.
> 
> After a little time, once you are confident with how Kontakt 7 is working, the only other reason to keep using Kontakt 6 will be to access the old Factory Library.


I'll need K6 for my non-player libraries as I've not upgraded to 7 yet but just have the Player version. I was curious, and wanted to check it out and realised my Player libraries would all work fine in it. So I guess I'll just need to not be too tired and dumb


----------



## Bee_Abney

EvilDragon said:


> Of course not.


The ‘not’ is good to know; the ‘of course’ may apply objectively, but requires more than my knowledge of “computer stuff” to know! (There are little people inside, right?)


----------



## Mornats

Strange issue... in Kontakt Player 7 the browser doesn't list any libraries after the Kontakt entry. I've reinstalled Kontakt 7 Player just now to check and it's still the same.






I have Komplete 10 Ultimate and Komplete 12 plus far too many third party instruments, both Kontakt Player libraries and non-player libraries. As an example, the browser shows Ethereal Earth and Cloud Supply but not my other Play Series libraries (Hybrid Keys, Lo Fi Glow, Analogue Deams and Modular Icons). I called these out specifically as they're NI Kontakt libraries that are probably more likely to be problem free than most others.

Everything appears in the libraries tab fine.






All looks good here too:






And non-player content base path is set to where all my libraries are kept:


----------



## artomatic

Don't know if I'll update to KU 14.
Anyone know how much the update is from Kontakt 6 to 7?


----------



## planist

HiDPI is a bit misleading.. So no complete HiDPI support. Still small fonts and visualization in the edit view?


----------



## McSound

Also was worried about it but read the FAQ.https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/6554022324637-KONTAKT-7-FAQ Times change)


----------



## planist

at least they address the issue officially, but in other words: it will take quite a while to implement comprehensive HiDPI support / scalable GUI..


----------



## McSound

Yeah, it's better to be sooner than later, but it is what we have


----------



## Fever Phoenix

So help me out here and apologies if I seem not to understand correctly from previous posts:

I can only batch re-save either on Kontakt 6 or Kontakt 7, not both? And for K7 we still will have to go through batch re-saving in order to help with loading times?


----------



## Mr Greg G

Fever Phoenix said:


> I can only batch re-save either on Kontakt 6 or Kontakt 7, not both? And for K7 we still will have to go through batch re-saving in order to help with loading times?


Exactly. If you want to batch resave with K7 maybe duplicating your nki and nkm files somewhere else would be a good idea but I'm not sure it is necessary if you already do this for K6.


----------



## EvilDragon

You don't necessarily need to batch resave in K7. K5 and K6 will both work with the metadata format that the new browser requires (which was instroduced in Kontakt 5.0). So basically if you're adding a non-Player library and it doesn't show up, chances are those NKIs are pre-Kontakt 5 era and they need resaving with K5+ to get the new metadata chunks.


----------



## river angler

Has anyone found that Kontakt 6.7.1 suddenly no longer displays all ones library picture icons nor indeed the library and file pull down menu tabs that normally lie above? I recently updated my OS to Catalina and all was working perfectly for 3 days then suddenly mid session Kontakt suddenly decided to display without the aforementioned like this:





!!!...???


----------



## EvilDragon

You have the sidepane collapsed. Click the workspace button in the header and reopen it.


----------



## dcoscina

artomatic said:


> Don't know if I'll update to KU 14.
> Anyone know how much the update is from Kontakt 6 to 7?


I looked at the last time I updated from 5 to 6 and it was $130 CAD


----------



## river angler

EvilDragon said:


> You have the sidepane collapsed. Click the workspace button in the header and reopen it.


Thanks for such a lightening reply Mr EvilDragon!...

....Ah! My silly mistake! I see what you mean now! What a plonker! Thanks so much buddy!
(sometimes the most simple things can elude one!)


----------



## river angler

...regarding version 7 of Kontakt: it's looking like it will only run smoothly on the new silicon macs with the new metal graphics right?,,, 

Not that I need the features of the newer versions I would have a similar problem updating Logic from 10.4.8 to 10.6.1... for any other logic users out there still on Catalina I've seen that 10.5.1. has all the same features as 10.6.1 without the silicon/metal graphics conflict.


----------



## Virtuoso

planist said:


> HiDPI is a bit misleading.. So no complete HiDPI support. Still small fonts and visualization in the edit view?


The first mainstream Hi-DPi screen was the iPhone 4 in 2010, followed by the MacBook Pro in 2012, when Kontakt 5 was the latest version. Here were are over a decade later and very little has changed.

We waited _7 years_ between Kontakt 5 and 6, by which time _every_ Apple device had a Hi-DPi screen - I was fully expecting a new UI with version 6, but we got nothing. Kontakt 6's crappy pixellated tiny interface felt closer to DOS than a modern UI!

Then another _4 years_ between Kontakt 6 and 7 and there's still no change within the main Kontakt interface - the one people _actually use_. Unlike pretty much every other app these days, it's still not resizable and only the browser has had a half-assed overhaul. After 11 years, that's it? That's the best they can do? On a modern 6k screen, Kontakt is painful to use and it stands out like a sore thumb amongst all the other audio apps. Just look what IK Multimedia, Toontrack, FabFilter, Softube, Arturia, hell... pretty much EVERYONE ELSE has done to improve their UIs in the same time frame! 

I don't whether they are incompetent, lazy, understaffed, mismanaged, or just lacking in vision and awareness of how the rest of the industry has moved on, but it really sucks that the platform that so many of us, and so many developers, depend on is so woefully neglected. They haven't even bothered to update that shitty 80s pixelart typeface that's used throughout the UI. I suspect it's just so poorly coded and architected that nobody there now really knows how to unpick all the workarounds and quick kludge fixes that's it's accumulated over the years and bring it up to date. Maybe the only people who could do it properly are long gone, but management won't fund a bottom-up rewrite.

Feels like the lowest effort update ever - and that's saying something compared to iZotope!

"Native Instruments - yesterday's technology, tomorrow."


----------



## EvilDragon

You have no idea how much effort went into the update, at all. Nor how many developers were involved. The new browser is anything but half-assed. You just have no idea how much real, hard effort went into this, but it's easy to talk shit online. We all know that.



Virtuoso said:


> They haven't even bothered to update that shitty 80s pixelart typeface that's used throughout the UI.


Maybe also read this post from Aaron to get a bit of a real perspective on how things can be, and are. Sometimes seemingly simple things are exceedingly difficult with 20 years of tech debt.



Virtuoso said:


> I suspect it's just so poorly coded and architected that nobody there now really knows how to unpick all the workarounds and quick kludge fixes that's it's accumulated over the years and bring it up to date.


Wrong. There are people in the team that have been in the team for 15 years now. They know. And it's very difficult. And it has to be done piecemeal. The new browser is step one.


----------



## Mr Greg G

You may be totally right, yet his points and concerns seem valid on a user and customer standpoint as we don't care how it's done, we just want solutions.


----------



## Loerpert

As a developer myself, it sounds to me like Kontakt has so much technical dept, that it would be better to do a rewrite. Now I have no idea how big this piece of software is. Probably very big and complicated. Since you're dealing with third parties and legacy support, there are probably a ton of edge-cases that need to be supported. So in the end it will be a financial calculation the business side will do.

As a customer I am frustrated that Kontakt is so far behind other software (UI wise). But as a developer I can understand things are complicated.


----------



## EvilDragon

Mr Greg G said:


> yet his points and concerns seem valid on a user and customer standpoint as we don't care how it's done, we just want solutions.


Understandable, yet it's still aggravating. "Just" is one of the worst things you can say to a developer. It's never "just".


----------



## Mr Greg G

EvilDragon said:


> Understandable, yet it's still aggravating. "Just" is one of the worst things you can say to a developer. It's never "just".


I know, it's the same with us composers when clients "just" want this or that. But we have to deliver nonetheless or they will go elsewhere.


----------



## Virtuoso

You know what else is aggravating? Waiting a decade and paying hundreds of dollars to see almost no progress in areas that really matter, like actually being able to read and use the app on a Hi-Res screen! Kontakt is SO far behind the curve it's a joke.



EvilDragon said:


> You have no idea how much effort went into the update, at all. Nor how many developers were involved. The new browser is anything but half-assed.


I'm just looking at the end result of all that effort. That's it? All there is to show for 11 years hard work? Hard work does not seem to equal quality results with NI. Other developers seem to be working smarter and NI are getting left far behind.

As for the new 'Hi-DPi' browser, it doesn't even have high-res images. They are 134x66 - that's like 1980s VGA-era resolution when people are using 4k, 6k, 8k screens! Did nobody notice that, or was that considered acceptable for release? Like iZotope, it's sad that NI seems to be driven these days by shipping deadlines rather than product quality. It's a desperate short term strategy that ends up driving customers away.


----------



## EvilDragon

The new browser is _currently _simply utilizing NKS assets that library developers supply when encoding their libraries for Kontakt Player. Some of these assets are _currently_ not required to be fully HiDPI (the main graphic used for this, MST_artwork.png, is supplied only at 1x, as its primary intended use is for Maschine/S-Series displays, so the resolution here is 134x66 px).

Of course everybody noticed that, but _currently_ there is only so much that could be done. All these graphics would have to be rerendered at higher resolutions, by any and all library developers who ever did an NKS product, in order to have these graphics sharp in the new K7 browser.


----------



## Virtuoso

EvilDragon said:


> Of course everybody noticed that, but _currently_ there is only so much that could be done. All these graphics would have to be rerendered at higher resolutions, by any and all library developers who ever did an NKS product, in order to have these graphics sharp in the new K7 browser.


I don't buy that - Native Access 2 already uses the higher resolution assets, so the graphics have already been re-rendered and _someone_ at NI knows how to include them in a browser. For some reason however, K7 still uses low-res ones, which is sloppy and creates a poor impression on a buyer who has bought K7 purely for its headline 'new Hi-Res' feature.

Many people on here won't be able to relate to the issue (yet!) as most are probably not working on very Hi-Res screens, but here's a screen grab of just how awful and unusable Kontakt 7 looks on a 6k resolution screen next to other VIs from Arturia, Spitfire, Softube and VSL, all of whom have properly implemented Hi-DPi scaling. Click and zoom in all the way to see what I'm talking about and bear in mind, it will look much worse in 8k!


----------



## StefanoM

Kontakt is from my point of view the standard.

As the Standard, Native Instruments, has the task first of all to ensure compatibility.

You know how many developers there are around the Kontakt platform.

Including both libraries for the Player and third-party libraries for Kontatk Full.

Native Instruments could come out with a revolutionary Kontakt 7.
I don't think they lack the resources to do that. But do you know what that meant? A DISASTER.

A DISASTER for everyone who is investing in development with Kontakt and also for the users themselves. If Kontakt 7 had cut the bridges with the past ( accelerating a process of revolution and upgrade), think of how many libraries ( that are always good ) you bought that maybe in 5 years you wouldn't be able to load anymore.

Kontakt 6 Today is supported by the OS. But in 3 or 4 years APPLE will maybe decide to cut, as it often does, bridges with the past. And Kontakt 6 being old it will no longer be accessible in the future, on the new OS.

This would mean losing so much money of libraries that can no longer be opened on Kontakt 7 ( if it was completely different losing support with the past).

Surely with time Kontakt 7 will improve, but for me it is determined to keep backward compatibility, more than all the aspects said here. Of the Rest 90% of the libraries I open inside a Template. I rarely access the GUI, except for the Hybrid Lirbaries to change some settings.

Then I don't undersand all this importance to work on a 4K screen or above and have all BIGGG SUPER BIG and then have so small space on the screen...

A Full HD or a Wide HD are absolutely the best solution for the eyes.


----------



## EvilDragon

Also nobody forces anyone to use a 6k or an 8k or any-k screen, tbh.


----------



## Virtuoso

I’m sure it looks fine on an SVGA 800x600 CRT screen - seems to be what it’s designed for.


----------



## Sarah Mancuso

Looks great on my 32" 1440p flatscreen.

There's not really a way of making all the existing Kontakt libraries magically update to a higher resolution, the graphics were designed by the library developers at the resolution they're at, and NI doesn't have the ability to retroactively change that. Anyway, "looks like 1980" is a weird way of saying "looks like 2015".


----------



## Virtuoso

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Looks great on my 32" 1440p flatscreen.
> 
> There's not really a way of making all the existing Kontakt libraries magically update to a higher resolution, the graphics were designed by the library developers at the resolution they're at, and NI doesn't have the ability to retroactively change that.


I’m very happy for you, but it looks pretty poor on anything 4k or above. As more people start to use higher res screens or even 4k/8k TVs as monitors, it’s going to be more of an issue and after this disappointing release, I just don‘t have any confidence that NI are on top of this. How many more years is it going to take? I kind of wish they would sell Kontakt off to someone who is actually interested in developing it, leaving NI free to focus on creating ‘dope beats’ for Maschine or whatever their true priority is.

I’m not expecting legacy 3rd party libraries to be magically updated, but the tiny low-res NI library loaded in the above screenshot (Electric Mint) was only released 3 months ago. A little effort on their most recent releases would at least give people a small incentive to upgrade, but I guess they just didn’t think it was worthwhile. Gotta meet those investor-driven shipping deadlines - even if there’s not much to ship.


----------



## Loerpert

Sarah Mancuso said:


> Looks great on my 32" 1440p flatscreen.
> 
> There's not really a way of making all the existing Kontakt libraries magically update to a higher resolution, the graphics were designed by the library developers at the resolution they're at, and NI doesn't have the ability to retroactively change that. Anyway, "looks like 1980" is a weird way of saying "looks like 2015".


Tbh a 1440p 32" screen is sort of comparable to an average sized 1080p screen scale wise. Try a 4k+ monitor and we'll have another chat


----------



## EvilDragon

Virtuoso said:


> but I guess they just didn’t think it was worthwhile.



No, you're missing the whole picture.

3 months ago the Native UI language was not in releasable state, and the product you mention was already in development months earlier, so you know, it couldn't have been released with a new HiDPI interface. So it's not at all about "a little effort". Of course if NUI was production ready back then it would've been done (and then the product would've been released along with K7, since that'd be the requirement). But it wasn't the case, so it didn't happen.



Virtuoso said:


> I kind of wish they would sell Kontakt off to someone who is actually interested in developing it


Yeah, sell off the main source of income of the company definitely sounds like a smart idea. Right.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

Virtuoso said:


> I don't buy that - Native Access 2 already uses the higher resolution assets, so the graphics have already been re-rendered and _someone_ at NI knows how to include them in a browser. For some reason however, K7 still uses low-res ones, which is sloppy and creates a poor impression on a buyer who has bought K7 purely for its headline 'new Hi-Res' feature.
> 
> Many people on here won't be able to relate to the issue (yet!) as most are probably not working on very Hi-Res screens, but here's a screen grab of just how awful and unusable Kontakt 7 looks on a 6k resolution screen next to other VIs from Arturia, Spitfire, Softube and VSL, all of whom have properly implemented Hi-DPi scaling. Click and zoom in all the way to see what I'm talking about and bear in mind, it will look much worse in 8k!



I dont understand the problem 🤔 

I run a 4K 48" OLED-TV with a windows-scaling at 150% which is perfect imho. In Cubase 12 "HiDPI" is active and it uses the system-scaling (150%). All you have to do now is to open this setting-bar in your instrument-/plugin-window and set the red marked option. Wait some seconds and the plugin/intrument will reload in the new scaling and looks big and sharp. Works with almost every plugin/instrument and will be remembered by Cubase itself - so if you create a new project the instrument will automatically load with the new scaling.


----------



## EvilDragon

Sunny Schramm said:


> All you have to do now is to open this setting-bar in your instrument-/plugin-window and set the red marked option.


This is only for Windows, not on Mac.


----------



## Sunny Schramm

EvilDragon said:


> This is only for Windows, not on Mac.


There is no system-scaling possible on mac/logic? 😯


----------



## EvilDragon

There is, but it's not handled by application, AFAIK. Cubase has that option on Windows because HiDPI on Windows is... a really, really complicated topic.


----------



## Virtuoso

Sunny Schramm said:


> I dont understand the problem 🤔
> 
> I run a 4K 48" OLED-TV with a windows-scaling at 150% which is perfect imho.


You're running at an effective resolution of 2560x1440 there. As it's global OS scaling, everything looks bigger.

The problem is, when you want to use your screen's native resolution because you need to see more tracks in your DAW, have lots of plugins/instruments open at once or (in the video world I mostly live in), have multiple tabs/windows open in After Effects/Davinci/Cinema4D etc while simultaneously being able to see your video at 1:1 4k res - then non-scalable apps like Kontakt look tiny, as in the example above.


----------



## Nimrod7

Virtuoso said:


> but here's a screen grab of just how awful and unusable Kontakt 7 looks on a 6k resolution screen next to other VIs


Kontakt doesn't look that small on a 6K: 
Here is how it looks on mine: 






Maybe you have your scaling settings to the smallest text possible, instead to default for Display?


----------



## Virtuoso

Nimrod7 said:


> Here is how it looks on mine:


That's because the OS is scaling it up 4x. Your actual (effective) resolution isn't 6k, it's 3k.


----------



## robgb

Virtuoso said:


> I don't buy that - Native Access 2 already uses the higher resolution assets, so the graphics have already been re-rendered and _someone_ at NI knows how to include them in a browser. For some reason however, K7 still uses low-res ones, which is sloppy and creates a poor impression on a buyer who has bought K7 purely for its headline 'new Hi-Res' feature.
> 
> Many people on here won't be able to relate to the issue (yet!) as most are probably not working on very Hi-Res screens, but here's a screen grab of just how awful and unusable Kontakt 7 looks on a 6k resolution screen next to other VIs from Arturia, Spitfire, Softube and VSL, all of whom have properly implemented Hi-DPi scaling. Click and zoom in all the way to see what I'm talking about and bear in mind, it will look much worse in 8k!


A 6K monitor for MUSIC? Really? I could see it for video editing, sure, but music? That's overkill.


----------



## Nimrod7

Virtuoso said:


> That's because the OS is scaling it up 4x. Your actual (effective) resolution isn't 6k, it's 3k.


Yes, that supposed to be correct. Most of the apps are really small on native resolution.
We are not supposed to use 6K 1:1.


----------



## Virtuoso

robgb said:


> A 6K monitor for MUSIC? Really? I could see it for video editing, sure, but music? That's overkill.


I've been doing video for 27 years. Music doesn't pay the bills!


----------



## Virtuoso

Nimrod7 said:


> Most of the apps are really small on native resolution.


...and that's the entire point. Scalable apps are fine at native resolution.

I don't run the XDR at full native 6k most of the time, but 3k just doesn't give enough real estate for the video apps I use. Check out this great utility if you want to unlock your XDR to go a little higher.

I use my PCs at native 4k on 48" screens though.


----------



## Dr Bensmir

Well Kontakt isn’t the only priority for NI, they also love to create new samples libraries, so there’s also a priority issue here

And let’s not forget that many big companies moved away from Kontakt already. Spitfire, OT, cinesamples soon, everyone is trying to innovate. Which is healthy for the market


----------



## davidson

Virtuoso said:


> I don't buy that - Native Access 2 already uses the higher resolution assets, so the graphics have already been re-rendered and _someone_ at NI knows how to include them in a browser. For some reason however, K7 still uses low-res ones, which is sloppy and creates a poor impression on a buyer who has bought K7 purely for its headline 'new Hi-Res' feature.
> 
> Many people on here won't be able to relate to the issue (yet!) as most are probably not working on very Hi-Res screens, but here's a screen grab of just how awful and unusable Kontakt 7 looks on a 6k resolution screen next to other VIs from Arturia, Spitfire, Softube and VSL, all of whom have properly implemented Hi-DPi scaling. Click and zoom in all the way to see what I'm talking about and bear in mind, it will look much worse in 8k!


Kontakt bads enough at 4k, I dread to imagine how hard it is to read with its 1980's font at 6 or 8k! The lack of being able to upscale is very a real issue as technology and the 'norm' for many years has been higher res and larger screens.


----------



## rnb_2

davidson said:


> Kontakt bads enough at 4k, I dread to imagine how hard it is to read with its 1980's font at 6 or 8k! The lack of being able to upscale is very a real issue as technology and the 'norm' for many years has been higher res and larger screens.


Oddly, the stagnation of the PC display market at 4k has helped Windows a bit, as the move to larger screens at the same resolution makes something like Kontakt bigger (though probably not big enough). The Mac handles this differently, since Apple is always aiming for the same dpi on desktop screens — around 220 — so things stay the same absolute size (though smaller in relation to the screen as screen sizes go up).


----------



## auralsculpture

EvilDragon said:


> It's an entirely new factory library, separate install. If you own an older version of Kontakt you can of course keep on using the old factory library.


Given its a new library, I'd really like to save 26GB and delete the old one - easy to get to off the drive, less easy to remove from Native Access and the Kontakt database. How do I do that?


----------



## EvilDragon

You cannot remove it from NA because you own it. If you want to fully uninstall it:



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/209569069-How-to-Uninstall-Native-Instruments-Software-and-Drivers-from-a-Windows-Computer










How to Uninstall Native Instruments Software from a Mac Computer


Note: If you want to uninstall TRAKTOR software from a Mac computer, please refer to this article. The list below includes all files and folders created on your system after installing any of our p...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## auralsculpture

EvilDragon said:


> You cannot remove it from NA because you own it. If you want to fully uninstall it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/209569069-How-to-Uninstall-Native-Instruments-Software-and-Drivers-from-a-Windows-Computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How to Uninstall Native Instruments Software from a Mac Computer
> 
> 
> Note: If you want to uninstall TRAKTOR software from a Mac computer, please refer to this article. The list below includes all files and folders created on your system after installing any of our p...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> support.native-instruments.com


Thanks


----------



## chebsaid

Hi
no idea how to make my library in NI website shop-line for sale
thanks


----------



## chebsaid

auralsculpture said:


> Thanks


Hi
no idea how to make my library in NI website shop-line for sale
thanks


----------



## Bee_Abney

chebsaid said:


> Hi
> no idea how to make my library in NI website shop-line for sale
> thanks


This may help. 









How to Request a License Transfer ID to Sell Your NI Product


This article explains how to request a Transfer ID in order to sell your Native Instruments product. Go to the License Transfer page in your NI user account and log in with your account data (emai...




support.native-instruments.com


----------



## babylonwaves

Kontakt 7 doesn't forward any key commands to Logic. Start/Stop etc. - nothing works anymore once Kontakt 7 is in focus. Kontakt 6 works as expected. 

Is this a known issue or an intended change?


----------



## EvilDragon

Known issue.


----------



## chebsaid

thank you
Bee_Abney for ansers but is not what i m looking​
how to put a library made by me in the native-instruments site to sell it I spent hours looking thank you very much
​


----------



## Bee_Abney

chebsaid said:


> thank you
> Bee_Abney for ansers but is not what i m looking​
> how to put a library made by me in the native-instruments site to sell it I spent hours looking thank you very much
> ​


I'm sorry for misunderstanding. I believe there is a process for the further coding needed that will cost some amount of money - a percentage that varies depending on the retail value of the library and the number of Player licenses that you order. These pages should give you more information:



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/4406269607441-How-to-License-a-KONTAKT-Library








Licensing







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## chebsaid

thanks ......


----------



## Soundhound

EvilDragon said:


> Known issue.


I’ve experienced odd behavior reverse to this, typing in Kontakt 7 invokes key commands in Logic. Had the same thing happening in the new ik multimedia tonex plug-in. it seems to have stopped in both cases so probably operator error (my specialty) but if it helps…


----------



## McSound

babylonwaves said:


> Kontakt 7 doesn't forward any key commands to Logic. Start/Stop etc. - nothing works anymore once Kontakt 7 is in focus. Kontakt 6 works as expected.


May I ask, what are those commands to daw? Never know about it. I missed something?


----------



## AudioXpression

Really loved this new fullscreen HiDPI Browser.


----------



## babylonwaves

McSound said:


> May I ask, what are those commands to daw? Never know about it. I missed something?


the logic key commands


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

I still did not meet this New Factory Library. Do I have to installl it and pay 90$ ? https://www.native-instruments.com/en/pricing/kontakt-7/

and how do you all moved the old quick load folders to new Kontakt?


----------



## MegaPixel

AudioXpression said:


> Really loved this new fullscreen HiDPI Browser.


NI's work for Kontakt7 is the least amount of work for HiDPI I've ever seen...

This would actually be improving on what they built...

Click here for a very quick responsive programming demo... (in under 5 mins, resize browser to test)

K7 was a cash grab, there's nothing HiDPI about this release.

Also, is anyone else noticing:

Their new so called HiDPI browser aka semi responsive instrument browser fails to link to many of the previews on the right side. Weren't these already available as wav (some format) for previews in Maschine?
A garbled like graphics card error of sorts when K7 opens an instrument for a few seconds.
UI Elements from previous libraries often have things in the wrong place till you start to switch screens in them or use them.


----------



## EvilDragon

Those are all known issues that are in the backlog and will be fixed as we go along in subsequent releases (for example the second bullet point you mention is going to be fixed in upcoming 7.1). You also have no real idea how much actual work getting this amount of HiDPI support was... And the work on that continues.

If you noticed certain previews not playing back, it might be that you don't have the NI Browser Preview Library product installed on your machine (check Native Access).


----------



## McSound

EvilDragon said:


> You also have no real idea how much actual work getting this amount of HiDPI support was...


The end user simply judge by result, not by efforts spent on it. Actually I understand the disappointment, though can still wait)


----------



## MegaPixel

EvilDragon said:


> Those are all known issues that are in the backlog and will be fixed as we go along in subsequent releases (for example the second bullet point you mention is going to be fixed in upcoming 7.1). You also have no real idea how much actual work getting this amount of HiDPI support was... And the work on that continues.
> 
> If you noticed certain previews not playing back, it might be that you don't have the NI Browser Preview Library product installed on your machine (check Native Access).





McSound said:


> The end user simply judge by result, not by efforts spent on it. Actually I understand the disappointment, though can still wait)



Actually I'm a Web Developer with a sprinkle of win32 .NET C# for 23 years (mostly swapped for electron (node eco system), I try to avoid the node-gyp c++ side of things though).

It's actually not that hard to achieve the result of the web browser in modern technologies, well modern, should I say anything .NET 2.x. I think web view was available in 1.x. But C++ is the key here for speed and efficiency but not really when it comes the the UI, so that could have been split out into a component. But it's not like kontakt is actually dealing with anything stressful when it comes to UI / UX. The animations are by the looks of things jpg, png, gifs or sprite sheets (I hope those animations are not actual video files), and by the looks of things quite possibly not a vector graphic in sight, which will make it impossible to make HiDPI without pixelating the s***t out of every image used. Font scaling, let's see that implemented, think that non HiDPI responsive simulation of web css (FLEX) tech was difficult wait till you get into that, if your overlords ever do ask you to.

The irony here is that components in the kontakt interface that deal with calculated graphical animations for granular point plotting, waveforms etc etc are easily scaled as they deal with x, y, width, height etc, the variables to scale z component will already exist.

Which leads me to, many of my programming tools for just pounding x language onto your screen or dealing with databases or whatever, all of which now support HiDPI screens. Some could argue that some of these tools are bigger and far more complicated than Kontakt will ever be from a visual UI/UX perspective, eg HiDPI database design software featuring diagrams having to actually dynamically calculate and render without the use of a single image, all done in pure code.

*So that leads me to... Yes I understand* how much work it probably was, but still that monolithic turd should have been re-written from the ground up by now, making it not so much of a problem / work. My heart does not bleed for how much work this must be, but it needs to be done. *Its not your fault, but your overlords and masters.

Anyway point being,* *Kontakt is a monolithic turd wrapped in glitter* (what us developers like to call such projects). It's very likely making small modifications to this monster which is *probably *comprised of programming ranging from the early 2000s (maybe even v1.x days), which alone would account for the, "you don't realise how much work this took"...

Then there is also structure, design patterns if one was ever used, C++ devs are not really big on the design pattern side of things (if you are, you didn't used to be). So editing 1 thing in 1 place could break something somewhere else. Which adds to the "you don't realise how much work this took", it's our jobs, we have to accept the crap that comes with it.

With all that being said, I've refused jobs for this very reason and have known many a programmer / developer to have moved jobs for the same reason.

PS. Thanks for the advice on checking if things are installed for more of the play a wav previews to work.


----------



## EvilDragon

The majority of Kontakt UI is all raster images basically, on a very old internally made UI toolkit (also used by Reaktor), which knows absolutely nothing about DPI scaling, virtual points or whatnot. Supported image formats are TGA and PNG. Any animation you see is a spritesheet. The only part of Kontakt which is using vector graphics is the new K7 browser, and new instruments that utilize NativeUI (which itself supports PNG, TIFF, WebP, SVG).

Almost all fonts in Kontakt are also picture fonts instead of vector ones. The new dark looking dropdown menus in K7 are however vectorized fonts and they do scale.


Tech debt is real!



MegaPixel said:


> should have been re-written from the ground up by now, making it not so much of a problem / work


Agreed. It's also a huge huge huge risk to do so, so it's not an easy decision to make.



MegaPixel said:


> Its not your fault, but your overlords and masters.


Yep, I know. We all know. 



MegaPixel said:


> It's very likely making small modifications to this monster which is *probably *comprised of programming ranging from the early 2000s (maybe even v1.x days), which alone would account for the, "you don't realise how much work this took"...


That is exactly it. There's still code from K1 in here. You can see how C++ advanced as you check out different parts of the codebase! 

The thing is - the engine part is super duper tried and tested. _It basically does not need any rewriting_. (I suppose except the disk I/O part to support parallel I/O for better SSD support.) Things just need to be structured better in modules and so on. Kontakt team is very much aware of this and work is being done to that end.


----------



## HCMarkus

EvilDragon said:


> The thing is - the engine part is super duper tried and tested. _It basically does not need any rewriting_.


In other words, the most important aspect of Kontakt is solid. You won't hear me complaining.


----------



## jcrosby

MegaPixel said:


> *Yes I understand* how much work it probably was, but still that monolithic turd should have been re-written from the ground up by now, making it not so much of a problem / work.


Careful what you wish for. This would pretty much guarantee some features would be deprecated, and a high likelihood that some libraries would be irreparably broken due to said deprecated features. In that scenario, where the corporate overlords set the timetable and budget, the buck would be passed on to the developer, many of which have terrible track records of lifting a finger to fix issues up to a decade old. Some sample devs being more or less AWOL now or have moved to their own platforms.

Everything comes with a cost. While the idea of a rewrite might sound like development bliss to you, the inverse cost is that there's a high probability that features too difficult to rewrite would be left off the table, some libraries would break, and developers famous for leaving things broken would let them stay broken.

That's a cost I'm not willing to incur just because Kontakt's UI forces me to have to squint on occasion.


----------



## EvilDragon

Not to mention backwards compatibility for loading libraries/patches in general is absolute #1 priority for Kontakt.


----------



## MegaPixel

All things must change... All things must end...

I'd be happy for K7 to be the last to be maintained of it's generation. With K8 a complete rebuild, features that are no longer used or needed should be dropped, but I don't see why a modular build approach (programming design) would need to loose any functionality, such is the meaning of a major version leap. But this takes time, can NI afford to do it now and not later? The saga continues...

Technical debt has ended many a company, NI is not above it, NI also has an eco system of products which will cost them more than many others, how long do you think they can keep that up.

K7 - Legacy (just maintain it)
K8 - Gen 3 (another 10 to 15 years before it too will need to go through another re-write)

This would give developers ample time to migrate from what once was to what will be. Not to mention an opportunity for them to make some more money by releasing new versions of old products made for the next generation.


----------



## EvilDragon

Of course I cannot go into the strategy for the next 5 years at NI, but tech debt is taken very seriously in light of all the new requirements (HiDPI, ARM, etc). That's as much as I can say I think, and for the rest - time will tell.


----------



## Sibbo

I would love it if the preview function in K7 would tempo sync to DAW, and ability to change pitch. For me that really would be a work flow game changer!. I'm loving being able to quickly audition patches from companies like Slate & Ash


----------



## KarlHeinz

HELP, Kontakt Factory library 2 is crashed but neither kontakt 7 nor ni access realizes that its crashed , so I cant repair or relocate (and really dont want to download > 30 GB again, would take days with my connection)




I can hear the preview, but as soon as I try to open a preset I get this message.

NI access tells evrything is fine (library installed).

I renamed the folder and then try to relocate but that dont help.

EvilDragon, any idea how to fix without downloading again ?

The strange thing is I know that it had worked after installation cause I was happy with the new GUI of the instruments


----------



## Bee_Abney

KarlHeinz said:


> HELP, Kontakt Factory library 2 is crashed but neither kontakt 7 nor ni access realizes that its crashed , so I cant repair or relocate (and really dont want to download > 30 GB again, would take days with my connection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the preview, but as soon as I try to open a preset I get this message.
> 
> NI access tells evrything is fine (library installed).
> 
> I renamed the folder and then try to relocate but that dont help.
> 
> EvilDragon, any idea how to fix without downloading again ?
> 
> The strange thing is I know that it had worked after installation cause I was happy with the new GUI of the instruments


I imagine that you don't get an 'Open Containing Folder' option in Kontakt, then? If Kontakt knows that it can't find it, doesn't it have an option to search?

Sorry, these are obvious things that you'd have already tried. I only have Kontakt 6 and this sort of approach has always worked for me when something went missing.


----------



## MegaPixel

KarlHeinz said:


> HELP, Kontakt Factory library 2 is crashed but neither kontakt 7 nor ni access realizes that its crashed , so I cant repair or relocate (and really dont want to download > 30 GB again, would take days with my connection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the preview, but as soon as I try to open a preset I get this message.
> 
> NI access tells evrything is fine (library installed).
> 
> I renamed the folder and then try to relocate but that dont help.
> 
> EvilDragon, any idea how to fix without downloading again ?
> 
> The strange thing is I know that it had worked after installation cause I was happy with the new GUI of the instruments



NI - Don't have STEAM capabilities sadly (integrity check), not that I know of. Only things I can think of (But I'm not Evil Dragon, he's your man) are:

1. Reboot, try opening it via the old browser.
2. Try Batch RE-Save on the folder and try opening it again.
3. Put folder back in its original place (I've had issues with certain libraries not working due to moving after Native Access has installed it), same folder name and case sensitive. If that fails, batch RE-Save at this location again.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks for suggestions, the idea with batch-resave was not bad but sadly produces the same bug when trying to load the first patch: 

"This instruments belongs to a library that is not installed"

And as the library is installed in the original place where it should be and where NI puts it directly.....

This is really crazy


----------



## KarlHeinz

Reboot dont help either.....

Another strange thing:

- it shows up in the new Kontakt 7 browser, I can play the preset previews, fails when trying to load
- it does NOT show up in the old browser in Kontakt 7


----------



## KarlHeinz

Re-installing Kontakt 7 does not change anything. So it seems I really will have to download that 36,68 GB again.....


----------



## Bee_Abney

KarlHeinz said:


> Re-installing Kontakt 7 does not change anything. So it seems I really will have to download that 36,68 GB again.....


Only to potentially have the same thing happen? I guess you have to, though; it's bound to be the first thing suggested to you by Native Instruments support.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Bee_Abney said:


> Only to potentially have the same thing happen? I guess you have to, though; it's bound to be the first thing suggested to you by Native Instruments support.


Yes, I am afraid that will be the case. I will wait till tomorrow in case Mario might have a look in here (better then any official support definitely ) then I will have to try and re-download.

After re-installing Kontakt itself with no result I am not sure if this will even help but.....as you said.


----------



## MegaPixel

KarlHeinz said:


> Yes, I am afraid that will be the case. I will wait till tomorrow in case Mario might have a look in here (better then any official support definitely ) then I will have to try and re-download.
> 
> After re-installing Kontakt itself with no result I am not sure if this will even help but.....as you said.


I have a seriously sheeeet internet connection also, it took me nearly 3 weeks to download K12UCE or K13UCE (can't remember which one I had the problems with), and during this process I didn't try anything out, only to find that once I did many / if not most were corrupted and wouldn't run.

I contacted NI support, whom didn't answer for over 2 weeks but eventually did with a google drive document of links I could download my libraries from (also were not the latest versions).

In the end (before NI Support gave me links) I built a tool which watches Native Access install things, it collects the URLs into a text and json files. So I just press play (download) in native access, then stop, move on to the next, do the same again etc etc till I'm done (took a while as there's so many). Then I used FreeDownloadManager to download everything. WARNING: I don't think the links don't live forever and don't share them as your identifier is part the link.

NOTE:
Many of the downloads are setup in the old ways (DVD ISO Files), some still requiring that it's run from a Drive. In which case you need to mount the ISO (basically a zip) in a virtual drive (you can use the free PortableWinCDEmu-4.0 for this, just right click on ISO file and mount or open it with that program). Some you can extract the exe installer from the ISO (use 7zip or winrar), and just install, some will fail due to requiring mounting onto it's own drive), easier and quicker to just mount and install, unmount, open next, rinse and repeat.

Now I keep a spare HD in the draw just to hold all of NI's stuff on, each time there's a Kontakt update to something big I do what I did above, download it, install it, if it works, then I plug my external NI storage HD into my external HD Dock and delete the old file and replace it with the new one so I don't have to wait forever to download it again.


----------



## MegaPixel

PS. You can do this manually also without my tool. On windows (I don't know about on mac).

1. open file exporer

2. set it to show hidden files and folders (view menu - tick box "hidden items").

3. Open C drive

4. Open Native Access

5. You should now notice a new folder appeared (.native-instruments.tmp), go into it

6. Start a download

7. New files will be created, in 1 of them files (it's a .meta4 file or .meta something), open that in notepad and at the bottom you will have your link between <url> and </url> xml tags (see attached image, I've removed my personal codes from the file with xxxxx's etc. (this was me trying it out updating massive just now).

8. What your downloading will be in the link name, it will be quite a big link but just copy and paste that into your browser's address bar or use Free Download Manager (safer if something goes wrong you can restart it, it supports resume, however if NI server doesn't (they use AWS) then it might not be able to anyway). Free Download Manager will also allow you to restart if you need to try again or reboot.


UPDATED


----------



## KarlHeinz

Thanks a lot, I will wait till tomorrow hoping Mario will have a look in here and maybe another solution. But if I will have to download again these are some good suggestions.

What I really dont understand: it once worked after installation, evrything was fine, so the download must have been o.k..

I have no idea what happened in the meantime to cause this bug (windows update(s) might be an option) and I never had such problems before.....really strange


----------



## MegaPixel

It might have got corrupted, after a blue screen sometimes when I run sfc /scannow it finds a good few files which got corrupted. But that's just windows os repair, other stuff may have got corrupted in the crash also, so note what you were using at the time. k7 could have been in the process of a bad read/write or didn't finish and damaged something.


----------



## Daniel James

Has the ability to right click in the window to bring up the quick load menu been totally removed or just hidden? I realized I use that so much its actually easier to just stick to v6 for now. v7 Doesnt seem to have anything I need beyond what I had.

Also I am still unable to save new multi's in v7. Trying to do so just causes the system to hang indefinitely until force closing Cubase (have waited over 10 minutes to see if it was lag and it still never allowed me to save) Any idea what could cause this. As it happens in both v6 and v7 it has to be an issue with the Kontakt coding right? Nothing else I have crashes when saving, only Kontakt. Any ideas or similar issues for you lot?

-DJ


----------



## MegaPixel

Daniel James said:


> Has the ability to right click in the window to bring up the quick load menu been totally removed or just hidden? I realized I use that so much its actually easier to just stick to v6 for now. v7 Doesnt seem to have anything I need beyond what I had.
> 
> -DJ


Its now in the menu tools, window ish looking icon, short cut ctrl f


----------



## Daniel James

MegaPixel said:


> Its now in the menu tools, window ish looking icon, short cut ctrl f


But can I make it revert to right click? It's a natural motion now I have no desire or intention to change it just yet for an update 😂.


----------



## GeorgeThatMusicGuy

Daniel James said:


> Has the ability to right click in the window to bring up the quick load menu been totally removed or just hidden? I realized I use that so much its actually easier to just stick to v6 for now. v7 Doesnt seem to have anything I need beyond what I had.
> 
> Also I am still unable to save new multi's in v7. Trying to do so just causes the system to hang indefinitely until force closing Cubase (have waited over 10 minutes to see if it was lag and it still never allowed me to save) Any idea what could cause this. As it happens in both v6 and v7 it has to be an issue with the Kontakt coding right? Nothing else I have crashes when saving, only Kontakt. Any ideas or similar issues for you lot?
> 
> -DJ


Unfortunately yes, it's a massive pain in the crack. Quite a few people and I raised it on the initial release thread thing, and from what I remember some NI employees are aware of it being a bit annoying, especially since ctrl+f doesn't bring up the quickload menu when using kontakt as a plugin (that's just a standalone hotkey afaik, it doesn't work in cubase), so hopefully they shall bring it back! 

I believe I raised it with my NI contact (or should I say Kontakt 😉) as well. Really do hope they bring it back, as without it, my workflow is a lot different and I still prefer to use K6 for any non player libraries. I believe the new browser is intended to be a sort of replacement to quickload, however, it just isn't the same unofrtunately.


----------



## Daniel James

GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I believe the new browser is intended to be a sort of replacement to quickload, however, it just isn't the same unofrtunately.


Seems more aimed at preset divers than for people looking for custom organization. Gotta get the kids to their beatz as quick as possible these days 😂

-DJ


----------



## EvilDragon

Can we please divert any issues that don't seem like they're regressions from previous versions of Kontakt or new bugs, stuff like general issues about installation/activation/etc of libraries, to separate threads? This sticky thread is supposed to only be a discussion about the new stuff in each upcoming update of Kontakt...



Daniel James said:


> But can I make it revert to right click? It's a natural motion now I have no desire or intention to change it just yet for an update 😂.


This will return in the upcoming 7.1 update.



Daniel James said:


> Also I am still unable to save new multi's in v7. Trying to do so just causes the system to hang indefinitely until force closing Cubase (have waited over 10 minutes to see if it was lag and it still never allowed me to save) Any idea what could cause this. As it happens in both v6 and v7 it has to be an issue with the Kontakt coding right? Nothing else I have crashes when saving, only Kontakt. Any ideas or similar issues for you lot?


Random question - do you have ASIO Guard enabled or not?



GeorgeThatMusicGuy said:


> I believe the new browser is intended to be a sort of replacement to quickload


No, the new browser was intended to replace the old Database (and in the future probably Libraries tab and Quickload, once it becomes even more fully featured).


----------



## KarlHeinz

EvilDragon said:


> Can we please divert any issues that don't seem like they're regressions from previous versions of Kontakt or new bugs, stuff like general issues about installation/activation/etc of libraries, to separate threads? This sticky thread is supposed to only be a discussion about the new stuff in each upcoming update of Kontakt...
> 
> 
> This will return in the upcoming 7.1 update.
> 
> 
> Random question - do you have ASIO Guard enabled or not?
> 
> 
> No, the new browser was intended to replace the old Database (and in the future probably Libraries tab and Quickload, once it becomes even more fully featured).


Hi Mario,

could you please look some sites back, I really have big trouble with the factory library 2


----------



## KarlHeinz

KarlHeinz said:


> HELP, Kontakt Factory library 2 is crashed but neither kontakt 7 nor ni access realizes that its crashed , so I cant repair or relocate (and really dont want to download > 30 GB again, would take days with my connection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can hear the preview, but as soon as I try to open a preset I get this message.
> 
> NI access tells evrything is fine (library installed).
> 
> I renamed the folder and then try to relocate but that dont help.
> 
> EvilDragon, any idea how to fix without downloading again ?
> 
> The strange thing is I know that it had worked after installation cause I was happy with the new GUI of the instruments


Just put it here


----------



## EvilDragon

I kindly requested a new thread be opened for issues not pertaining to K7 updates directly, though.


----------



## KarlHeinz

Will do but I never had that before so I thought it will have to do something with K7 ?


----------



## Daniel James

EvilDragon said:


> Can we please divert any issues that don't seem like they're regressions from previous versions of Kontakt or new bugs, stuff like general issues about installation/activation/etc of libraries, to separate threads? This sticky thread is supposed to only be a discussion about the new stuff in each upcoming update of Kontakt...
> 
> 
> This will return in the upcoming 7.1 update.
> 
> 
> Random question - do you have ASIO Guard enabled or not?
> 
> 
> No, the new browser was intended to replace the old Database (and in the future probably Libraries tab and Quickload, once it becomes even more fully featured).


Im glad right click is coming back, thanks for the headup. I though it might just be something I couldn't find.

And yeah I have the ASIO Guard on, I read between the lines and tried to save multis with it off and on. Both cause it to hang indefinitely 100% of the time.

-DJ


----------



## EvilDragon

Updated for Kontakt 7.1.0!

The most massive amount of changelog entries ever in history of Kontakt, as far as I know or can tell


----------



## Mr Greg G

EvilDragon said:


> *ADDED* Purge all instances when Kontakt 7 is running as a plug-in


Thank you



EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED* Right click to open Quick-Load not working


Thank you



EvilDragon said:


> *FIXED* DAW key commands intercepted by Kontakt when running as a plug-in


Thank you


----------



## muddyblue

New Kontakt Version is out now - 7.1.3

.... and quickload right click is back!!


----------



## macmac

Do the light guides work in K7 on a KK keyboard without having to only use the Komplete Kontrol app?


----------



## muddyblue

macmac said:


> Do the light guides work in K7 on a KK keyboard without having to only use the Komplete Kontrol app?


No, but they fixed a lot...


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah I mean see post #1 for the whole list. That post will always be up to date with what was fixed, added or improved. If something is not in the list, it's not in the list.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

EvilDragon said:


> *7.1.3 - 2022-12-12*
> 
> KONTAKT ENGINE IMPROVEMENTS:
> 
> *FIXED* Right click to open Quick-Load not working


Awesome.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

Will we at some point be able to tag libraries ourselves instead of having to rely on what the developer tags it with (which often does not match the way we want to have tags set up)?


----------



## Akhenaten

Am I the only user having massive problems with the sort order in the Kontakt library tab? No matter how I arrange them via drag-and-drop (in standalone mode of Kontakt 7), every other launch of Kontakt the order is totally messed up again. Seems that sometimes all settings are lost, as I needto select Audio device again. Tried everything (rebuilding db in /Users/xyz/Library, checking file privileges). Today‘s version did not fix the issue unfortunately.


----------



## David Kudell

Wait, did I read that right…purge ALL instances of Kontakt? You mean across the entire project? That would be amazing.


----------



## StefanoM

David Kudell said:


> Wait, did I read that right…purge ALL instances of Kontakt? You mean across the entire project? That would be amazing.


Yes, David

From 1 Instance... you purge all the instances.. there is a GLOBAL Purge.

Yes, its Amazing!


----------



## Wunderhorn

David Kudell said:


> Wait, did I read that right…purge ALL instances of Kontakt? You mean across the entire project? That would be amazing.


We have been waiting for that for a LONG time...! Glad it's here!


----------



## emasters

Akhenaten said:


> Am I the only user having massive problems with the sort order in the Kontakt library tab? No matter how I arrange them via drag-and-drop (in standalone mode of Kontakt 7), every other launch of Kontakt the order is totally messed up again. Seems that sometimes all settings are lost, as I needto select Audio device again. Tried everything (rebuilding db in /Users/xyz/Library, checking file privileges). Today‘s version did not fix the issue unfortunately.


Has been a problem here as well, with Kontakt 6 and now Kontakt 7. When I was using Kontakt 6, I checked with NI support, who said they were aware of it as a product defect, but no indication of priority or time-frame to correct. Clearly, not at the top of the list. Makes arranging libraries in the left pane, all but useless. I've changed to alphabetical - which is not ideal, but so be it. Clearly, NI doesn't care about getting this fixed and views it as low priority. Franky, amazing to me that something as basic as retaining a list's order correctly, is broken. But then again, these are the folks that give us the wonderful experience with Native Access...


----------



## ZeroZero

Akhenaten said:


> Am I the only user having massive problems with the sort order in the Kontakt library tab? No matter how I arrange them via drag-and-drop (in standalone mode of Kontakt 7), every other launch of Kontakt the order is totally messed up again. Seems that sometimes all settings are lost, as I needto select Audio device again. Tried everything (rebuilding db in /Users/xyz/Library, checking file privileges). Today‘s version did not fix the issue unfortunately.


Just checked my rebuild of the library tab it's all as should be. There is a Alphabetical order button above labeled A-Z. It sorts by the small names on top left of banners, somewhat inappropiately sometimes - hence Best Service Chris Hein Horns comes as B not C, whilst Soundirons Emotional Piano comes up as E, because they do not put their developer name in the tag


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> Updated for Kontakt 7.1.0!
> 
> The most massive amount of changelog entries ever in history of Kontakt, as far as I know or can tell


*FIXED*_ Voices would hang with certain effects placed post amp_
Do you know if this affects voices being dropped as well?

Trailer Brass has a bug that sounds related where voices randomly drop, Aaron seemed to think it was a bug related to 'Kontakt's filters'...


----------



## Owen Smith

I'm sure I've probably missed some discussion on this topic, but has everyone transitioned to Native Access 2 now? I still have Native Access 1 and have seen people talking about issues with NA2 which made me reluctant to make the switch. I haven't noticed any issues with NA1, but have been surprised lately by a number of messages in Kontakt 6 when I try to load instruments saying that my version is to old to use for that instrument. This is happening for libraries that I didn't think required Kontakt 7. I believe I have Kontakt 6.7.1 and nothing comes up in NA1 regarding available Kontakt 6 updates. In any case, its made me think whether updating to NA2 would be helpful to me or not (I do have Kontakt Player version 7). Any thoughts?


----------



## EvilDragon

Justin L. Franks said:


> Will we at some point be able to tag libraries ourselves instead of having to rely on what the developer tags it with (which often does not match the way we want to have tags set up)?


You can already do this for 3rd party (not Kontakt Player) libraries you add to the user area.



jcrosby said:


> *FIXED*_ Voices would hang with certain effects placed post amp_
> Do you know if this affects voices being dropped as well?
> 
> Trailer Brass has a bug that sounds related where voices randomly drop, Aaron seemed to think it was a bug related to 'Kontakt's filters'...


I doubt that's the issue. It's more likely that the voice drop you experience is the age-old DFD looping bug when loops have a crossfade assigned.



Akhenaten said:


> Am I the only user having massive problems with the sort order in the Kontakt library tab? No matter how I arrange them via drag-and-drop (in standalone mode of Kontakt 7), every other launch of Kontakt the order is totally messed up again. Seems that sometimes all settings are lost, as I needto select Audio device again. Tried everything (rebuilding db in /Users/xyz/Library, checking file privileges). Today‘s version did not fix the issue unfortunately.


Are you doing this Libraries tab reordering within DAW, where multiple Kontakt instances are loaded? Don't do that. Do it in standalone when nothing else is running.

Kontakt writes the order of libraries you did in registry/plist after closing Kontakt completely. So if you had multiple instances loaded in your project, and you then closed your DAW, it would take the order of libraries from the _last instance closed_, which might or might not be the one you edited the order of libraries from!



emasters said:


> Franky, amazing to me that something as basic as retaining a list's order correctly, is broken.


It's not broken but you need to be aware of the mechanism used, as explained above. Do *NOT* sort your libraries in a DAW project with multiple Kontakt instances running!

(And for transparency - I doubt we can expect any resources spent in this area, the focus is all going to be on the new browser introduced in K7. Personally speaking, I think we can also expect Libraries tab removed at some point in the future...)



Owen Smith said:


> I'm sure I've probably missed some discussion on this topic, but has everyone transitioned to Native Access 2 now? I still have Native Access 1 and have seen people talking about issues with NA2 which made me reluctant to make the switch. I haven't noticed any issues with NA1, but have been surprised lately by a number of messages in Kontakt 6 when I try to load instruments saying that my version is to old to use for that instrument. This is happening for libraries that I didn't think required Kontakt 7. I believe I have Kontakt 6.7.1 and nothing comes up in NA1 regarding available Kontakt 6 updates. In any case, its made me think whether updating to NA2 would be helpful to me or not (I do have Kontakt Player version 7). Any thoughts?


For starters double-check your Kontakt version by clicking KONTAKT logo in top left. Which version does it say?


----------



## ZeroZero

Owen Smith said:


> I'm sure I've probably missed some discussion on this topic, but has everyone transitioned to Native Access 2 now? I still have Native Access 1 and have seen people talking about issues with NA2 which made me reluctant to make the switch. I haven't noticed any issues with NA1, but have been surprised lately by a number of messages in Kontakt 6 when I try to load instruments saying that my version is to old to use for that instrument. This is happening for libraries that I didn't think required Kontakt 7. I believe I have Kontakt 6.7.1 and nothing comes up in NA1 regarding available Kontakt 6 updates. In any case, its made me think whether updating to NA2 would be helpful to me or not (I do have Kontakt Player version 7). Any thoughts?


FWIW, I had to switch back to Access 1, but now I am back on A2 and its stable here WIN.


----------



## Owen Smith

ZeroZero said:


> FWIW, I had to switch back to Access 1, but now I am back on A2 and its stable here WIN.


Thanks for your feedback @ZeroZero! That's good to hear! I'm also on Windows 10. Did you have trouble locating your libraries once you made the move back to A2?


----------



## emasters

EvilDragon said:


> It's not broken but you need to be aware of the mechanism used, as explained above. Do *NOT* sort your libraries in a DAW project with multiple Kontakt instances running!


I do re-order the library tab in stand-alone, not as a plugin instance. As you point out, doing it as a plugin could clearly create issues. Per NI support, it is a known defect. NI's response with my support ticket in late July 2022:

"The issue you describe is known and my colleagues in development are aware of it.
Please understand that I can't provide further information when a fix for this issue can be expected."

Straight from NI tech support, regarding the library tab customized order in Kontakt 6, getting messed up. The good news - NI is aware it's a defect and hopefully at some point a fix will be provided. Until then, it's alphabetical.


----------



## EvilDragon

I have a pretty sizable Libraries tab with everything custom ordered and it never jumbled itself unless I forgot about multiple running instances, tbh. So it'd be good to know what might be triggering this on your end (otherwise chances of finding where the issue is decrease exponentially), like which exact steps are you taking, is Kontakt running as admin etc.

I also think I vaguely remember the order of libraries not sticking properly if you've been reordering stuff in an older version of Kontakt, when you also have libraries that require a newer version installed - but not 100% sure.


----------



## Mornats

Owen Smith said:


> I'm sure I've probably missed some discussion on this topic, but has everyone transitioned to Native Access 2 now? I still have Native Access 1 and have seen people talking about issues with NA2 which made me reluctant to make the switch. I haven't noticed any issues with NA1, but have been surprised lately by a number of messages in Kontakt 6 when I try to load instruments saying that my version is to old to use for that instrument. This is happening for libraries that I didn't think required Kontakt 7. I believe I have Kontakt 6.7.1 and nothing comes up in NA1 regarding available Kontakt 6 updates. In any case, its made me think whether updating to NA2 would be helpful to me or not (I do have Kontakt Player version 7). Any thoughts?


I've never been promoted or directed to download NA2 and I check for updates in NA every few days. So I'm still on v1.


----------



## ZeroZero

Owen Smith said:


> Thanks for your feedback @ZeroZero! That's good to hear! I'm also on Windows 10. Did you have trouble locating your libraries once you made the move back to A2?


No trouble. I like A2.


----------



## Justin L. Franks

EvilDragon said:


> You can already do this for 3rd party (not Kontakt Player) libraries you add to the user area.


Player libraries is what I was referring to. I don't see any reason why we can't add or change tags to have things organized the way _we_ want it. Developers may use different tags than we would prefer, and different developers may tag similar things differently, making things disorganized.


----------



## emasters

EvilDragon said:


> I have a pretty sizable Libraries tab with everything custom ordered and it never jumbled itself unless I forgot about multiple running instances, tbh. So it'd be good to know what might be triggering this on your end (otherwise chances of finding where the issue is decrease exponentially), like which exact steps are you taking, is Kontakt running as admin etc.
> 
> I also think I vaguely remember the order of libraries not sticking properly if you've been reordering stuff in an older version of Kontakt, when you also have libraries that require a newer version installed - but not 100% sure.


Yeah - I've wondered the same in terms of what's different. Clearly this isn't affecting all users and it doesn't happen all the time. Typically it's ok until a new library is added. Like you, I have a large libraries tab. I do have a few libraries hidden, and have upgraded versions of Kontakt over the years. NI did indicate they could repro similar behavior -- is it what's happening here and the same root cause...? At this point I'll just stick with alphabetical and watch the release notes.


----------



## jcrosby

EvilDragon said:


> I doubt that's the issue. It's more likely that the voice drop you experience is the age-old DFD looping bug when loops have a crossfade assigned.


Thanks ED. I always forget about that being a bug... Isn't there a workaround for it if the library allows you to make changes?


----------



## EvilDragon

You could try removing the loop xfades and trying to find a set of loops that works without them. You could also try to shift the loop area elsewhere in the sample, see if it helps or not. Sometimes raising the DFD preload buffer size also helps (over here I have a 100% reproducible case on any machine, with a single sample NKI and DFD set to 18 KB).


----------



## orange

Owen Smith said:


> I'm sure I've probably missed some discussion on this topic, but has everyone transitioned to Native Access 2 now?


still on V1 here (and K6) - and yes NI are pushing K7 libraries. I assume it's an 'encouragement' to upgrade.


----------



## nordicguy

Don't know if somebody had this issue (didn't go over the... 51 pages thread) but,
as AU in Logic, K7 works as expected.
The standalone version UI responds to one or two click and then, stop responding.
Logic 10.7.5 - macOS Ventura - M1 chip


----------



## José Herring

David Kudell said:


> Wait, did I read that right…purge ALL instances of Kontakt? You mean across the entire project? That would be amazing.


Yep. The first real reason now for me to upgrade.


----------



## galaxy

Removing lib tabs in the future ?
I wil NEVER upgrade to the version that has No more tabs. Never. I use tabs with libs because of instruments AND multis. Every tab has multis. Simple. Clear. Please do Not allow that.


----------



## EvilDragon

It is not up to me. 

But as I said, it is just speculation from my side. Besides, who's to say the new browser won't get improvements for browing multis etc.? Anything can happen.


----------



## EvilDragon

José Herring said:


> Yep. The first real reason now for me to upgrade.


You're welcome


----------



## rAC

ZeroZero said:


> No trouble. I like A2.


The only issue I have with it is the automatic delete of the download.


----------



## Hadrondrift

rAC said:


> The only issue I have with it is the automatic delete of the download.


This user request has existed for ages. Even for the old version of Native Access, which I still use. Native Instruments are the only ones I know who for some reason deliberately don't want you to be able to keep downloads.
For Windows, I wrote myself a PowerShell script that changes the permissions of the NA download folder so that deleting files and folders in that folder is prohibited for the current user. These permissions are changed, then NA is launched and after termination the permissons are changed back to their original state.
Works quite reliable


----------



## EvilDragon

What I do is:

1. Start download
2. Pause download
3. Go inside the hidden NA download folder, open the metalink file in text editor, there's a download URL in there, copy it)
4. Stop download
5. Use the URL in a web browser

But yes, users shouldn't jump through these hoops.


----------



## Paj

@EvilDragon: Now there's a tip! Shouldn't you be off somewhere hacking crypto and making yourself rich?

Thanks!

Paj
8^)


----------



## rrichard63

Hadrondrift said:


> Native Instruments are the only ones I know who for some reason deliberately don't want you to be able to keep downloads.


Pulse Downloader is another one that doesn't give you the option to save the .zip and/or .rar files.

My own way of dealing with this is more time consuming than either @Hadrondrift's or @EvilDragon's, but conceptually easier. Once the installation is finished, I re-archive the entire product (I use WinRAR) *before* opening it in Kontakt or whatever the player is.


----------



## peterharket

Glad to see the keyboard command hijack in Cubase is fixed


----------



## Hadrondrift

rrichard63 said:


> I re-archive the entire product


I do that with big library download as well. But this does not allow to archive the installer programs (Kontakt_Setup.exe, Maschine_Setup.exe, something like that), which often do more than just putting files into a certain folder (installers may create roaming profiles, modify the registry (Windows) etc.).


----------



## Digivolt

Is it normal for K7 player to be really slow at loading stuff ? I just finally got around to playing with it first time tonight and patches are taking like 20-30 seconds to load from an NVME drive, I would have thought they would be quite snappy given the speed of NVME or is there something I need to do like batch resave everything to get things quicker ?


----------



## EvilDragon

No, that's not normal, if the same patches are loading fast in K6, something is not the same. How's this looking for you:


----------



## Digivolt

EvilDragon said:


> No, that's not normal, if the same patches are loading fast in K6, something is not the same. How's this looking for you:


I guess this is the problem then ?





Edit - assigned my kontakt drives but it's still slow jumping snapshots on an instrument


----------



## EvilDragon

Try disabling the network drives option. It's a longshot but worth a try.


----------



## Digivolt

EvilDragon said:


> Try disabling the network drives option. It's a longshot but worth a try.


It seems to just be the one Lib I was using, Lunaris, tested with other libs and they all load relatively speedy, so no idea why it's hanging for that one lib unless it's due to the engine/samples ?

I did notice something else though, no idea if it's intentional or a bug but clicking the down arrow on a lib results in an empty grey box






Should it not provide a list ?


----------



## EvilDragon

The down arrow next to the patch name? That's menu to show Quick-Load. If your Quick-Load is empty, so will that menu be.


----------



## Digivolt

EvilDragon said:


> The down arrow next to the patch name? That's menu to show Quick-Load. If your Quick-Load is empty, so will that menu be.


Yeah I need to set it up, thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Paj

@Digivolt: FWIW, Luftrum mentions that Lunaris may have lagging patch loads on the Lunaris webpage:
_*"Note:* Presets in Lunaris 2 do not load instantly. While auditioning/browsing presets, you will notice they take a while to load, in particular if all four layers are in use. Lunaris 2 has a heavy engine and there’s a lot going on under the hood. Please refer to the Lunaris 2 FAQ for common tips on how to improve loading times."_

Check out "_Lunaris 2: It takes a long time to load presets_" in the Luftrum FAQ:


https://www.luftrum.com/faq-support/



Paj
8^)


----------



## Digivolt

Paj said:


> @Digivolt: FWIW, Luftrum mentions that Lunaris may have lagging patch loads on the Lunaris webpage:
> _*"Note:* Presets in Lunaris 2 do not load instantly. While auditioning/browsing presets, you will notice they take a while to load, in particular if all four layers are in use. Lunaris 2 has a heavy engine and there’s a lot going on under the hood. Please refer to the Lunaris 2 FAQ for common tips on how to improve loading times."_
> 
> Check out "_Lunaris 2: It takes a long time to load presets_" in the Luftrum FAQ:
> 
> 
> https://www.luftrum.com/faq-support/
> 
> 
> 
> Paj
> 8^)


Thanks I didn't notice that so it makes sense!


----------



## filipjonathan

I have a question, @EvilDragon. I installed K7 Player the other day and noticed that when I open the quick load menu, it's empty, whereas K6 is full of libraries. Will I see all those libraries once I get full K7 or is this a bug?


----------



## EvilDragon

Each major version of Kontakt has its own Quick-Load area. You would have to either duplicate the one from K6 into the K7 folder, or symlink it.


----------



## filipjonathan

EvilDragon said:


> Each major version of Kontakt has its own Quick-Load area. You would have to either duplicate the one from K6 into the K7 folder, or symlink it.


Could you tell me how to duplicate it? I'm on a Mac.


----------



## EvilDragon

Not sure where it is on Mac... You should do a system-wide search for the folder called "QuickLoad". It will be found in a parent folder called "Kontakt" for K6. You'd need to copy it to the parent folder "Kontakt 7".


----------



## filipjonathan

EvilDragon said:


> Not sure where it is on Mac... You should do a system-wide search for the folder called "QuickLoad". It will be found in a parent folder called "Kontakt" for K6. You'd need to copy it to the parent folder "Kontakt 7".


Hvala 🙏


----------



## jcrosby

filipjonathan said:


> Hvala 🙏


_**Username*/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Quickload*_

You use the same path for Kontakt 7, just copy and paste the Quickload folder from the Kontakt folder into the Kontakt 7 folder. Once prompted "replace" with the copied folder. (If you see the option for "merge" that's fine too. Merge will leave anything already inside the folder intact).


----------



## filipjonathan

jcrosby said:


> _**Username*/Library/Application Support/Native Instruments/Kontakt/Quickload*_
> 
> You use the same path for Kontakt 7, just copy and paste the Quickload folder from the Kontakt folder into the Kontakt 7 folder. Once prompted "replace" with the copied folder. (If you see the option for "merge" that's fine too. Merge will leave anything already inside the folder intact).


Yep, did just that. Thanks!


----------



## David Kudell

Hi @EvilDragon maybe you can help with this question. Does adding a bunch of user libraries to the new content browser increase either the loading time or the file size of the Kontakt 7 instance in a DAW. I've added a ton of my non-player libraries but now I'm wondering if that's going to make my DAW template file a lot bigger and also slower to load Kontakt 7 instances as opposed to having no libraries in the browser or using Kontakt 6.


----------



## ScoringFilm

David Kudell said:


> Hi @EvilDragon maybe you can help with this question. Does adding a bunch of user libraries to the new content browser increase either the loading time or the file size of the Kontakt 7 instance in a DAW. I've added a ton of my non-player libraries but now I'm wondering if that's going to make my DAW template file a lot bigger and also slower to load Kontakt 7 instances as opposed to having no libraries in the browser or using Kontakt 6.


I have compared K6/7 and the loading time/file size appears to be the same.


----------



## Brian2112

I updated my k7 to 7.1.3 from 7.1.2 or whatever was before. Now even the standalone takes like 4 minutes to load (no kidding). Not a library mind you - the actual executable. VST3 is the same inside any of my DAWs. Once one instance is loaded in my DAW, the others go quick, and the libraries load even faster if anything. I would think it's some kind of big database thing, but my previous K7 didn't choke. K6 Still loads just fine as before.
I tried to re-install K7 but native access keeps failing to download. might be related or not dunno. On the bright side, My K7 used to crash or hang when I clicked the little disk icon (to load/save multis etc.) that seems to have been fixed.
Any thoughts?


----------



## filipjonathan

Anyone knows how to add custom tags to non player libraries? Is there a manual for Kontakt 7?


----------



## ScoringFilm

Brian2112 said:


> I updated my k7 to 7.1.3 from 7.1.2 or whatever was before. Now even the standalone takes like 4 minutes to load (no kidding). Not a library mind you - the actual executable. VST3 is the same inside any of my DAWs. Once one instance is loaded in my DAW, the others go quick, and the libraries load even faster if anything. I would think it's some kind of big database thing, but my previous K7 didn't choke. K6 Still loads just fine as before.
> I tried to re-install K7 but native access keeps failing to download. might be related or not dunno. On the bright side, My K7 used to crash or hang when I clicked the little disk icon (to load/save multis etc.) that seems to have been fixed.
> Any thoughts?


That sounds like you need to add an exception for Kontakt/samples in your antivirus.


----------



## Brian2112

ScoringFilm said:


> That sounds like you need to add an exception for Kontakt/samples in your antivirus.


I did that and for firewall too. I might just uninstall bit defender completely. Seems more trouble than it's worth sometimes. I practice safe computing too.  
Thank you! Will report back.


----------



## EvilDragon

David Kudell said:


> Hi @EvilDragon maybe you can help with this question. Does adding a bunch of user libraries to the new content browser increase either the loading time or the file size of the Kontakt 7 instance in a DAW. I've added a ton of my non-player libraries but now I'm wondering if that's going to make my DAW template file a lot bigger and also slower to load Kontakt 7 instances as opposed to having no libraries in the browser or using Kontakt 6.


The more products you own and add into the browser, the more initial RAM will Kontakt need for holding the database in the memory.


----------



## David Kudell

EvilDragon said:


> The more products you own and add into the browser, the more initial RAM will Kontakt need for holding the database in the memory.


Thanks for the info. I just did a test of loading 50 tracks of empty K6 and K7 instances. Indeed the K7 instances use a lot more RAM and are slower to load. 

Would be nice if they could come out with a “lite” browser-less version of K7 so there’s be the best of both worlds. Otherwise I don’t think I’d build a full template with K7.


----------



## EvilDragon

That is not going to happen, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## KarlHeinz

EvilDragon said:


> The more products you own and add into the browser, the more initial RAM will Kontakt need for holding the database in the memory.


That helps a lot to explain but for me the conclusion is still.....

Stay with K 6 cause otherwise you will have to wait.......wait..........wait........................


----------



## EvilDragon

That said, the database is only loaded once, and is shared between all Kontakt instances hosted within a single process. So additional empty Kontakt instances won't consume the same amount of RAM as the first one loaded. This behavior is no different vs Kontakt 6.


----------



## David Kudell

EvilDragon said:


> That said, the database is only loaded once, and is shared between all Kontakt instances hosted within a single process. So additional empty Kontakt instances won't consume the same amount of RAM as the first one loaded. This behavior is no different vs Kontakt 6.


That I could live with. I will do some more thorough testing to see how the RAM usage is.


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> The more products you own and add into the browser, the more initial RAM will Kontakt need for holding the database in the memory.


Hi Dragon,

Thanks for this post; it is helpful to me in understanding the hassle I am having in Bitwig. I'm including a screen shot to show the notices I am getting loading a project. It is all the more confusing because, at the best level, there is no hassle at all: Kontakt 7 seems to be working just fine. I guess that I am most concerned about the little window that appears as soon as I load the project. I'm kind of concerned that this smaller window may actually be a "real" issue of some sort. Any light you could shine on this would be appreciated, sir.

The whole screen:






The Preset Error window:







Thanks much for anyone with any ideas on this.


----------



## EvilDragon

Hrm, I never saw that one! But it doesn't seem to be a Kontakt error, since I cannot find that error message anywhere in the codebase


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> Hrm, I never saw that one! But it doesn't seem to be a Kontakt error, since I cannot find that error message anywhere in the codebase


Thank you for checking! I'm assuming that the loading time errors (upper right-hand, top attachment) are simply Bitwig's reaction to excessive load times for Kontakt 7. Probably then, the "Error Loading preset. "Invalid stream format" window is from Bitwig as well, but it is impossible (for me, anyway) to determine to exactly what it is referring because everything seems to be working as it should be. A gentleman at NI suggested that I perform a a batch resave in order to at least fix the long load times (and I'm on SSDs, mind you.) I'm bit hesitant, largely because I'm very concerned that if I should have an issue with Kontakt 7, I'll be locked out of using that instrument in Kontakt 6.) 

Is my fear justified?

And thanks again for your comments.


----------



## EvilDragon

Yeah if you batch resave in K7 you won't be able to use those instruments in K6. You could try doing a batch resave in K6 tho.


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah if you batch resave in K7 you won't be able to use those instruments in K6. You could try doing a batch resave in K6 tho.


I thought about that; I'll take a shot. Thanks much!


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> Yeah if you batch resave in K7 you won't be able to use those instruments in K6. You could try doing a batch resave in K6 tho.


I realized something just now (probably because I had been opening projects I had previously been working on and had switched to Kontakt 7; hence, the attempted Batch Resave made no difference to load times.)

It's not the loading of samples, _per se_, that has been slowing down the load times of the projects. It's the loading of Kontakt 7 itself. I noticed as I loaded in a new (and empty) instance of K7. Even empty, the plugin takes a really long time to load (there was not, however, a Preset Error window when loading an empty instance of K7.) 

Maybe this is because I've got an unreal number of instruments?


----------



## David Kudell

EvilDragon said:


> That said, the database is only loaded once, and is shared between all Kontakt instances hosted within a single process. So additional empty Kontakt instances won't consume the same amount of RAM as the first one loaded. This behavior is no different vs Kontakt 6.


FYI, I did a test with 50 tracks/instances of Kontakt in two separate Cubase 12 projects.

The RAM usage is about the same between K6 and K7 if the Kontakt windows for each track aren't open (around 3.8GB). 

But if I open all 50 instances to show all 50 Kontakt windows, the usage for K6 goes to 5.8GB and for K7 it goes to 12GB. So the RAM usage only increases when showing the plugin. 

Loading time to show the Kontakt instance is quite a bit snappier for K6 than K7.

I do have a lot of non-player libraries loaded in the K7 browser.


----------



## EvilDragon

outland said:


> Maybe this is because I've got an unreal number of instruments?


Yeah, most likely all related to the database of the new brower.


----------



## outland

David Kudell said:


> FYI, I did a test with 50 tracks/instances of Kontakt in two separate Cubase 12 projects.
> 
> The RAM usage is about the same between K6 and K7 if the Kontakt windows for each track aren't open (around 3.8GB).
> 
> But if I open all 50 instances to show all 50 Kontakt windows, the usage for K6 goes to 5.8GB and for K7 it goes to 12GB. So the RAM usage only increases when showing the plugin.
> 
> Loading time to show the Kontakt instance is quite a bit snappier for K6 than K7.
> 
> I do have a lot of non-player libraries loaded in the K7 browser.


Hi Dave,

Your comment helps in understanding the issue as well; I'm assuming that the 50 instances you loaded were all empty instances?

I guess (looking at the issue from a "practical, real-world" perspective) the ultimate questions that I've got with all this is 1) will any of this (particularly the odd "Preset Error" that the window I posted above references) cause major issues with a project down the line? So far, there haven't been any to report (but there's that nagging fear...) and 2) what exactly were the trade-offs between K6 and K7 that NI thought were worth the update/upgrade? What were they addressing? Is it perceived sound quality (I haven't noticed this)? Could it be the attempt to address changes in Windows 11 and/or the current Mac OS? And I do get that any update/upgrade is prone to some "bugs," but this one seems a bit more odd. Not "not-doable," if you will, but strange.


----------



## EvilDragon

outland said:


> particularly the odd "Preset Error" that the window I posted above references


Again I'm pretty sure this is on Bitwig side of things, not at all Kontakt related.


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> Again I'm pretty sure this is on Bitwig side of things, not at all Kontakt related.


Oh yeah, it's got to be on that side: totally with you! Once you said there wasn't anything in Kontakt's codebase, that was pretty apparent. To what this error message is relating is another thing entirely (especially since there doesn't seem to be a correlating erroneous behavior in use.) Hopefully, the guys at Bitwig have an answer.


----------



## Emanuel Fróes

EvilDragon said:


> *7.1.3 - 2022-12-12*
> New filters, purge all instances, browser features, KSP commands, bug fixes.
> 
> KONTAKT ENGINE IMPROVEMENTS:
> 
> *ADDED* Purge all instances when Kontakt 7 is running as a plug-in
> *ADDED* 6 pole state variable (SV) filters
> *ADDED *Tone Machine and Time Machine 1 Smooth parameter modulation
> *ADDED *Reveal sample location via Mapping Editor edit menu and Wave Editor command menu (cog)
> *IMPROVED* Maximum number of host automation slots increased to 1024
> *IMPROVED* Flex envelope slope can now be modulated for the first 8 segments, and includes Loop and Oneshot parameters
> *IMPROVED* Online KSP documentation can be directly accessed through the help menu
> *FIXED* Right click to open Quick-Load not working
> *FIXED* DAW key commands intercepted by Kontakt when running as a plug-in
> *FIXED* Notes would auto repeat when holding a key when using QWERTY as virtual keyboard
> *FIXED* Temporarily black performance view when loading Kontakt Factory Library 2 instruments
> *FIXED* Plug-in window would not re-open after being closed in Renoise with Kontakt VST3
> *FIXED* Crash using Quick-Load with a large number of entries. Number of visible entries has been reduced to 5000 as a consequence
> *FIXED* Voices would hang with certain effects placed post amp
> *FIXED* Time Machine Pro Legato would get out of sync when playing loops
> *FIXED* Cabinet effect in Output section would cut off the sound
> *FIXED* Excessive smoothing on group Tune parameter in wavetable mode
> *FIXED* “Restore loops from samples” option in Wave Editor not working when using the same sample repeatedly
> *FIXED* Auto-mapping using the “Make group name” token did not work properly
> *FIXED* Pasting a group without samples would paste with samples, and pasting groups with samples was not refreshing the Mapping Editor
> *FIXED* Loops 2-8 were not working in MP60, S1200 and TMPro modes
> 
> BROWSER IMPROVEMENTS:
> 
> *ADDED *Presets list now displays and sorts Instruments, Multis and Snapshots by their file type
> *ADDED *Reset Browser filter state
> *ADDED *Import multiple Custom Libraries in bulk
> *ADDED *Customize name of imported Custom Libraries (using the Alias field)
> *ADDED *Error messages for failed Library import
> *IMPROVED *Tooltips display full text for Import Dialogue Folder path and Alias field, as well as Library tiles, in case when the text was truncated
> *FIXED *Resized components are now correctly displayed when the Preset list is dragged horizontally
> 
> INSTRUMENT BUILDING AND SCRIPTING IMPROVEMENTS:
> 
> *ADDED *Convolution Auto Gain can now be accessed via KSP with $ENGINE_PAR_IRC_AUTO_GAIN
> *ADDED *Time Machine Legato button can now be accessed via KSP with $ENGINE_PAR_TM_LEGATO
> *ADDED *get_zone_id(<zoneIndex>) translates the zone index to the zone ID
> *ADDED *XY Pad cursor values can now be set and retrieved with set_control_par_real_arr() and get_control_par_real_arr()
> *ADDED *New commands get_group_idx() , get_mod_idx(), get_target_idx(), deprecating the usage of find_group(), find_mod() and find_target(). These commands return $NI_NOT_FOUND when the queried object is not found
> *ADDED *Additional math functions and logic commands: cbrt(), log2(), log10(), exp2(), signbit(), sgn(), bitwise .xor., boolean xor
> *ADDED *Zone BPM can now be set and retrieved with $ZONE_PAR_BPM zone parameter
> *ADDED *Zone sample rate can now be retrieved with $ZONE_PAR_SAMPLE_RATE zone parameter
> *ADDED *Zone state can now be determined with get_zone_status() command which returns $NI_ZONE_STATUS_EMPTY, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_LOADED, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_PURGED, $NI_ZONE_STATUS_IGNORED and deprecates the usage of is_zone_empty()
> *IMPROVED *From Script modulator can now have its value set without internal range clamping by using $EVENT_PAR_MOD_VALUE_EX_ID
> *IMPROVED *Zone parameters can now be set with KSP for all zones when using snapshot modes 2 and 3
> *IMPROVED *Modulo operation now also works with real numbers
> *IMPROVED *Added real() and int() value conversion commands, deprecating int_to_real() and real_to_int()
> *IMPROVED *Zone settings were not taken into account when using change_vol and change_pan, introduced mode 2
> *FIXED *Crash with output_channel_name() when channel count is zero
> *FIXED *Incorrect warning messages were displayed for any zone related commands
> *FIXED *$MARK_28 is no longer used by the internal sustain pedal script
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Previous updates
> 
> 
> 
> *7.0.11 - 2022-09-27*
> New HiDPI Browser, Factory Library 2 with HiDPI interfaces, New FX, UX improvements.
> 
> 
> *ADDED* A new fullscreen HiDPI Browser featuring global text search, filter by tag, brand & properties, favorite presets, import of non-Player libraries
> *REMOVED* Database tab has now been removed and superseded by the new Browser
> *FIXED* Kontakt plugin window would appear tiny in some hosts when HiDPI was enabled
> *ADDED* There is now a new Psyche Delay effect
> *ADDED* There is now a new Ring Modulator effect
> *CHANGED* Minimum supported macOS version is now 10.15
> *CHANGED* “Locate Libraries” has been changed to “Manage Libraries” and redirects to Native Access
> *ADDED* A new MIDI learn mechanism is introduced in the Automation tab
> *IMPROVED* The Minimized View user experience has been enhanced
> *IMPROVED *The Minimized View can now be toggled with F10
> *IMPROVED* The Options dialog can now be called with F12
> *IMPROVED* Octave numbers are now shown on the virtual keyboard
> *IMPROVED* Help text now extends to the full width of the rack
> *ADDED *The Output section now contains factory presets
> *FIXED *In some cases Reaper would create a mono channel instead of stereo channels for Kontakt multi outputs
> *FIXED *In some cases Cubase would crash when using certain 3rd party libraries
> *FIXED *Group output was not saved in snapshots
> *FIXED *Help tags of overlapping controls would be stuck
> *FIXED *Banks did not have a default file name
> *FIXED *Kontakt would crash when attempting to display special characters
> *FIXED *Edit all buses did not apply to all send effects parameters
> *FIXED *Load file dialog would display incorrect file extension
> *FIXED *Collection of minor GUI fixes
> *IMPROVED* In the “Saving Instrument” dialog, the “Absolute sample paths” option is now disabled by default and not persistent
> *FIXED *When using Auto Map in the Mapping Editor, Kontakt would not interpret numerical tokens starting with zero
> *FIXED *Zone auto mapping numeric value to single key would not set the root note
> *IMPROVED* Maximum number of declared user zones in now increased to 1024
> *IMPROVED* New empty groups can now also be created from the Expert tab context menu
> *IMPROVED* Empty user zones can now be hidden in the Mapping Editor
> *FIXED* Tape Saturator would cut out the signal with sample rates above 192khz
> *FIXED* Output section batch creation would create surround channels instead of stereo
> *FIXED* Kontakt would crash when forcing Wavetable parameters out of range via KSP
> *ADDED KSP* Engine parameter for setting the LFO phase $ENGINE_PAR_LFO_PHASE
> *ADDED KSP* Bindings for the 32 Step Modulator
> *IMPROVED KSP* Script errors and warnings are now more informative and consistent
> *IMPROVED* *KSP* A getter function for $EVENT_PAR_MOD_VALUE_ID is added
> *IMPROVED KSP* ui_mouse_area now responds to control parameters for Control, Alt and Shift keyboard modifiers


sexy


----------



## outland

EvilDragon said:


> Again I'm pretty sure this is on Bitwig side of things, not at all Kontakt related.


Hi Dragon, all,

Well, I found out what that weird window is:







This, strangely, has nothing to do with either Kontakt or (probably) Bitwig (except perhaps as a warning about an issue that a plug-in is having. It has to do with a CodeFN42 freebie named NoteMapper. There was an upgrade (1.13) and it seems not to like load presets made under an earlier version (best guess.) I moved the presets, reinstalled the update and (low and behold) when I did so for some reason it automatically loaded the "essence" of the work I had done on the preset, but without a saved name. I saved the "unofficial" setting with a name under NoteMapper 1.13 and all is fine; no crashes, no freezes.

Thanks again to all who helped me with this. Now, if the load times for Kontakt 7 can be shortened (without batch resaving,) literally everything will be right with the world (as far as I'm concerned [for the moment {if nothing else goes awry.}])


----------



## peterharket

Version 7.1.5. is live now


----------



## JimDiGritz

The latest version (Player 7.1.5) is still unusable for me with the terrible flicker problem.

I'm running W11 with a RTX 3060 with GSync.. I refuse to use any apps which require me to disable high refresh rates...


----------

